# [Erfahrungsaustausch / Spoileralarm] Hilfe - Ich weiß nicht weiter!



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2013)

*[Erfahrungsaustausch / Spoileralarm] Hilfe - Ich weiß nicht weiter!*

Nachdem es sich nun schon ein paar mal ergeben hat, das in den verschiedensten Topics um Walktrough's und Hilfe gebeten wurde (sehr oft von mir  ) hab ich nun beschlossen, den Tipp von LC anzunehmen und einen entsprechenden Thread zu eröffnen.

Wann immer man bei einem Spiel nicht mehr weiter kommt, irgendetwas nicht findet oder Tipps zu schwierigen Erfolgen oder Trophäen braucht, kann man hier nun um Hilfe bitten. 

Tja um auch gleich den Anfang zu machen ergab sich grade "zufällig" ein Problem, bei dem ich nicht weiter weiß.
Ich spiele ja gerade Darksiders II, nachdem ich die 3 Lebenssteine für die goldene Arena gesammelt habe, stehe ich nun vor einem Bossgegner, nämlich Gnashor. Ich bin nach dieser Komplettlösung vorgegangen
Darksiders 2 Komplettlösung - Die goldene Arena dritter Lebenstein - Bosskampf Arena Champion Gnashor • Eurogamer.de
hab' aber bei meinem Kampf festgestellt, das sich das blöde Biest wieder selbst hochheilt... und so bekomm' ich den nie tot 
Im Grunde dresche ich permanent auf ihn ein, da ich sehr gute Verteidigungswerte und gute Ausrüstungsgegenstände habe, ertrage ich das recht gut. Damit konnte ich ihm gleich mal ein Drittel Leben runterklopfen, doch kaum brauch ich mal 2 - 3 Sekunden, bis ich wieder an ihm dran bin, heilt er sich in der Zwischenzeit wieder rauf... und davon steht einfach nirgends was 
Egal wie oft ich das Internet befragt habe und Lösungen zu dem Boss gelesen habe, nirgends steht was, das der sich hoch heilt 
Wie habt ihr das gemacht und mache ich irgendwas falsch, das der sich deshalb hochheilen kann?


----------



## Hawkins (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Video sollte helfen:

Darksiders 2 - Gnashor Boss Fight - YouTube


Du musst ihm am Kopf packen, damit wird er auf den Boden geworfen und die "Wurmphase" startet wieder ohne das er sich heilt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

An der Stelle hab ich lange rumgedoktort und es 2x FAST geschafft, dann stets das Gamepad frustriert weggeschmissen - und als ich es dann nach 2 Monaten Pause doch nochmal versuchen wollte, waren meine Spielstände weg - seitdem kein DS2 mehr gespielt...


----------



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Das Video sollte helfen:
> 
> Darksiders 2 - Gnashor Boss Fight - YouTube
> 
> ...



danke für den Link, Videos hab ich eigentlich noch gar keine gesehen, nur nach geschriebenen Lösungen und Foren gesucht 



Herbboy schrieb:


> An der Stelle hab ich lange rumgedoktort und es 2x FAST geschafft, dann stets das Gamepad frustriert weggeschmissen - und als ich es dann nach 2 Monaten Pause doch nochmal versuchen wollte, waren meine Spielstände weg - seitdem kein DS2 mehr gespielt...



Na brack, ist das bitter  , ich würde es auch nicht nochmal von vorne anfangen, schon gar nicht "müssen"
Ich stelle mich darauf ein, das ich an der Stelle meht Zeit  verbringen werde


----------



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An der Stelle hab ich lange rumgedoktort und es 2x FAST geschafft, dann stets das Gamepad frustriert weggeschmissen - und als ich es dann nach 2 Monaten Pause doch nochmal versuchen wollte, waren meine Spielstände weg - seitdem kein DS2 mehr gespielt...



Irgendwie trifft mich das jetzt total, ich hab' erst vor kurzen den Test von Darksiders 2 von PCG gelesen und dabei gesehen, wie du dich darauf gefreut hast, das du es extra als Spiel gekauft hast, um es über HDMI auf dem Sofa zu zocken.... und dann sowas. (http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...maessige-story-und-lieblose-pc-umsetzung.html)
Das ist echt bitter, vor allem, wenn man sich so darauf gefreut hat  weißt du noch, wie lange du bis zu der Stelle gebraucht hast?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Irgendwie trifft mich das jetzt total, ich hab' erst vor kurzen den Test von Darksiders 2 von PCG gelesen und dabei gesehen, wie du dich darauf gefreut hast, das du es extra als Spiel gekauft hast, um es über HDMI auf dem Sofa zu zocken.... und dann sowas. (http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...maessige-story-und-lieblose-pc-umsetzung.html)
> Das ist echt bitter, vor allem, wenn man sich so darauf gefreut hat  weißt du noch, wie lange du bis zu der Stelle gebraucht hast?



also, ich hab da trotzdem viel Spaß mit gehabt - ich glaub ich hab da sicher 2 Wochen fast jeden Tag immer mal gespielt - ich bin keiner, der am Stück direkt 4-5 Std ein Spiel zockt


----------



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2013)

Geschaaaaafft  beim 3. Versuch lag er im Staub 

Dabei hatte ich mich jetzt den halben Tag nicht rangetraut, weil ich dachte, das ich den niemals tot bekomme, aber das Video hat mir letztlich doch sehr geholfen  Ich hab' mich mit dem Todesgriff vorher fälschlicherweise immer an ihn rangezogen, anstatt ihn damit auf den Boden zu werfen, damit er zerfällt 

Der Loot danach war einfach sagenhaft, ich hab eine lila Sense und einen lila Hammer bekommen, die beide besser sind als meine besessenen Waffen die ich anhatte, obwohl beide komplett verbessert waren  Das wird jetzt ein Gemetzel werden 

Ich hab' vor Freude 5 Bilder gemacht, von seinem Tod und dem Loot 
Steam Community :: Monalye :: Screenshots


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Oktober 2013)

Besonders schön finde ich, dass ein gewisser Screenshot mit erotischem Inhalt schön groß in der Mitte dargestellt wird.


----------



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Besonders schön finde ich, dass ein gewisser Screenshot mit erotischem Inhalt schön groß in der Mitte dargestellt wird.



Ja, die muss ich eh auch wieder mal löschen, die hab ich damals in Darkness II gemacht, weil das in dem Artikel von PCG vergessen wurde 

Ich hab' gerade den Hammer angelegt, den ich für den Bosskampf gewonnen habe, guggt euch bitte dieses Teil an, sooooo krass 

Steam Community :: Screenshot

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198026822122/screenshot/579003970055837978

Edit: Ich finde nicht, wie man einen Screenshot löscht *örgs*

Hab's gefunden *Panik-wieder-aus*


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2013)

Geh in deine Online Library  und klicke rechts oben auf "Manage Screenshots" - danach kannst die auswählen und oben über den Butten "Delete" löschen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2013)

Der Thread ist eine nette Idee, wenn jemand wirklich mal nicht weiter weiß. Wobei ich eigentlich eher bevorzuge, das alleine herauszufinden, weil man sich sonst schon viel des Spielspaßes nimmt. Wenn aber jemand wirklich frustriert ist, dann ist das in Ordnung.
Bei Castlevania: Lords of Shadow hat man das ziemlich clever gelöst. Da kann man ja im Spiel solche Schriftrollen finden und dann selbst entscheiden, ob man sich die Hilfe des Rätsels anzeigen lassen will oder nicht. Macht man es, dann bekommt man eben nicht die Bonus-Erfahrungspunkte und wenn man die Hilfe nicht nutzt und es alleine löst, bekommt man 500. Von der Idee her nett gemacht.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Warum sollte man erotische Screens auf Steam löschen??? Sind wir jetzt schon in Amerika?


----------



## Taiwez (24. Oktober 2013)

@Monalye Spielst du Darksiders mit Gamepad oder per Tastatur? Die Steuerung mit Letzterem hat mich nämlich noch mehr frustriert als es schon beim ersten Teil der Fall war und irgendwie bin ich mit dem Spiel auch noch nicht so ganz warm geworden. Den Anfang des Spiels finde ich recht zäh, hattest du da ähnliche "Starterschwierigkeiten" oder hats dich direkt gepackt?

Im Moment stehe ich im Zwiespalt, entweder das Spiel für die Xbox zu kaufen oder eben ein Gamepad für den Pc anschaffen. Mit der Tastatur kriege ich jedenfalls die Krise.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Im Moment stehe ich im Zwiespalt, entweder das Spiel für die Xbox zu kaufen oder eben ein Gamepad für den Pc anschaffen. Mit der Tastatur kriege ich jedenfalls die Krise.


 
Wennst eh schon ne XBox hast, dann bräuchtest eigentlich nur den Wireles Receiver vom Gamepad für den PC - vorausgesetzt, du hast ein wireless Gamepad.
Kabelgebundene 360 Controller müssten auch so bzw. halt mit nem Treiber am PC funktionieren.


----------



## Taiwez (24. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wennst eh schon ne XBox hast, dann bräuchtest eigentlich nur den Wireles Receiver vom Gamepad für den PC - vorausgesetzt, du hast ein wireless Gamepad.
> Kabelgebundene 360 Controller müssten auch so bzw. halt mit nem Treiber am PC funktionieren.



http://www.amazon.de/PC-Xbox-Wirele...26&sr=8-1&keywords=xbox+360+wireless+reciever

Ist es dieses Teil? Ich glaub, da wäre das Spiel für die Xbox billiger, hab das schon bei diversen Gamestops gesehen. 
Außer das Teil wäre aufwärtskompatibel, dann wäre es eine Überlegung wert. Alles andere ist für mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt verschwendete Ressourcen. (Xbox one kommt ja bald )

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> @Monalye Spielst du Darksiders mit Gamepad oder per Tastatur? Die Steuerung mit Letzterem hat mich nämlich noch mehr frustriert als es schon beim ersten Teil der Fall war und irgendwie bin ich mit dem Spiel auch noch nicht so ganz warm geworden. Den Anfang des Spiels finde ich recht zäh, hattest du da ähnliche "Starterschwierigkeiten" oder hats dich direkt gepackt?
> 
> Im Moment stehe ich im Zwiespalt, entweder das Spiel für die Xbox zu kaufen oder eben ein Gamepad für den Pc anschaffen. Mit der Tastatur kriege ich jedenfalls die Krise.



Ich spiele es komplett mit Tastatur, ich hab' zwar ein Gamepad, das ich an einer Stelle an der ich nicht weiter kam auch verwenden wollte, aber mein Spiel hat es irgendwie nicht erkannt. Ich hab' mich mittlerweile weitgehend an die Tastatursteuerung gewöhnt und komm hoffentlich nicht noch mal in Situationen wo ich wegen einer blöden Wand nicht mehr weiter komme. Sonst muss ich doch irgendwie rausfinden, wie mein Gamepad erkannt wird...

Ich hab ein Gamepad, da stand auf der Packung für PS3 und PC...


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade den Hammer angelegt, den ich für den Bosskampf gewonnen habe, guggt euch bitte dieses Teil an, sooooo krass


 Netter Schnitzelklopfer.


----------



## Hawkins (24. Oktober 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/PC-Xbox-Wirele...26&sr=8-1&keywords=xbox+360+wireless+reciever
> 
> Ist es dieses Teil? Ich glaub, da wäre das Spiel für die Xbox billiger, hab das schon bei diversen Gamestops gesehen.
> Außer das Teil wäre aufwärtskompatibel, dann wäre es eine Überlegung wert. Alles andere ist für mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt verschwendete Ressourcen. (Xbox one kommt ja bald )
> ...


 
PS4>Xbone 

Zu dem Reciever: die Dinger sind leider nicht besonders haltbar. Ich hab mir schon 2 davon gekauft und jedes ging nach ca einem Jahr kaputt. Laut Internet haben das Problem sehr viele Leute. Man kann es mit nem Lötkolben beheben, aber ich mit 2 linken Händen lass das lieber.
Nach dem 2. mal hab ich mir dann nen Xbox Controller mit Kabel gekauft und bin damit glücklich.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> PS4>Xbone
> 
> Zu dem Reciever: die Dinger sind leider nicht besonders haltbar. Ich hab mir schon 2 davon gekauft und jedes ging nach ca einem Jahr kaputt. Laut Internet haben das Problem sehr viele Leute. Man kann es mit nem Lötkolben beheben, aber ich mit 2 linken Händen lass das lieber.
> Nach dem 2. mal hab ich mir dann nen Xbox Controller mit Kabel gekauft und bin damit glücklich.



Ich habe es geschafft, beim Controller bereits am 2. Tag den linken Trigger abzubrechen, das macht mir so schnell keiner nach  (tja, bei einigen Games entwickelt man scheints ungeahnte Kräfte ).... 
Ich hatte das Teil dann zur Arbeit mitgenommen und gemeinsam mit einem Kollegen zerlegt, ich wollte es erst alleine zu Hause machen, aber ich bekam die Minischräubchen nicht auf (....Kräfte, die im realen Leben offensichtlich fehlen ) 

Endlich offen hab ich erst mal das "Innenleben" bewundert und erforscht, dann den Trigger mit einem besonders starken Loctite geklebt, die Kabel wieder alle schön verstaut und das Teil zusammen geschraubt. Bisher hält es sehr gut, fürs erste mal € 30 gespart


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich habe es geschafft, beim Controller bereits am 2. Tag den linken Trigger abzubrechen, das macht mir so schnell keiner nach  (tja, bei einigen Games entwickelt man scheints ungeahnte Kräfte )....
> Ich hatte das Teil dann zur Arbeit mitgenommen und gemeinsam mit einem Kollegen zerlegt, ich wollte es erst alleine zu Hause machen, aber ich bekam die Minischräubchen nicht auf (....Kräfte, die im realen Leben offensichtlich fehlen )
> 
> Endlich offen hab ich erst mal das "Innenleben" bewundert und erforscht, dann den Trigger mit einem besonders starken Loctite geklebt, die Kabel wieder alle schön verstaut und das Teil zusammen geschraubt. Bisher hält es sehr gut, fürs erste mal € 30 gespart


 Beim X360 Controller??? Oder hattest du so ein billiges 0815 Gamepad?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich beim X360 so einfach die Trigger abbrechen lassen. Ich drücke daran teilweise wie ein Ochse in PES und mein Pad hält das seit über 3 Jahren problemlos durch....


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> PS4>Xbone


 
Aber nicht beim Controller. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Xbox One Controller dem PS4 Pendant meilenweit überlegen in Punkto Ergonomie. Bei den Features geben sie sich ja eh nichts, wobei ich das fein regulierte FF auf den Triggertasten schon nett finde....


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde den XBox Controller etwas zu groß, für kleine Hände wie meine. Mir liegt der PS3 Controller wesentlich besser. Aber leider läuft bei meinem Rechner nur das XBox Gamepad problemlos. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Beim X360 Controller??? Oder hattest du so ein billiges 0815 Gamepad?
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich beim X360 so einfach die Trigger abbrechen lassen. Ich drücke daran teilweise wie ein Ochse in PES und mein Pad hält das seit über 3 Jahren problemlos durch....



Es ist natürlich kein originaler Controller, der hätte in dem Laden 54 Euro gekostet, da hab' ich das günstigere Teil um 30 Euro gekauft. Der Controller ist mit der PS3 und dem PC kombatibel, von XBOX steht gar nix drauf, das war ganz zu Anfang eine Fehlinformation von mir. 

Ich wollte nicht 54 Euro ausgeben, weil ich eigentlich fast immer mit der Tastatur spiele und ausserdem gar keine PS3 habe. Der Controller sollte nur für absolute Notfälle sein, das wenn die Steuerung so übel ist, ich mir nur noch damit weiter helfen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich kein originaler Controller, der hätte in dem Laden 54 Euro gekostet, da hab' ich das günstigere Teil um 30 Euro gekauft. Der Controller ist mit der PS3 und dem PC kombatibel, von XBOX steht gar nix drauf, das war ganz zu Anfang eine Fehlinformation von mir.
> 
> Ich wollte nicht 54 Euro ausgeben, weil ich eigentlich fast immer mit der Tastatur spiele und ausserdem gar keine PS3 habe. Der Controller sollte nur für absolute Notfälle sein, das wenn die Steuerung so übel ist, ich mir nur noch damit weiter helfen kann.


 Das musst du mir nicht sagen, ich bin der größte Fan von M+T. Aber wenn man dann doch mal einen Controller braucht, dann soll der auch der beste sein. Einen X360 Controller bekommt man immer wieder mal für 25-30€. Wenn ich mal wieder ein Angebot sehe, sag ich dir Bescheid (das auch in Ö gilt)...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

ALso, der xbox-Controller mit USB-Kabel kostet an sich maximal 30€, und wireless für PC (Zusatz "für Windows", da ist noch der USB-Empfänger dabei) kann man, wenn man die Augen aufhält, für 40€ bekommen. Der Wireless als Zweit/Ersatzpad, wenn man schon nen USB-Empfänger hat, kostet 30€.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das musst du mir nicht sagen, ich bin der größte Fan von M+T. Aber wenn man dann doch mal einen Controller braucht, dann soll der auch der beste sein. Einen X360 Controller bekommt man immer wieder mal für 25-30€. Wenn ich mal wieder ein Angebot sehe, sag ich dir Bescheid (das auch in Ö gilt)...



Oh vielen Dank, da bin ich wirklich froh darüber, in den 2 Läden in denen ich danach gesucht hatte, hatte der originale 54 Euro gekostet. So genau kenn ich mich mit Konsolenzeugs nicht aus (eigentlich gar nicht), ich hab' nur darauf geachtet, das auf der Packung drauf steht, das er mit dem PC kombatibel ist, vom Aussehen her sind sie eh alle gleich.... zumindest für mich Konsolenlaien 



Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, der xbox-Controller mit USB-Kabel kostet an sich maximal 30€, und wireless für PC (Zusatz "für Windows", da ist noch der USB-Empfänger dabei) kann man, wenn man die Augen aufhält, für 40€ bekommen. Der Wireless als Zweit/Ersatzpad, wenn man schon nen USB-Empfänger hat, kostet 30€.



Das Wirelessteil hab ich jetzt Anfang Woche in der Hand gehabt, da "fürchte" ich aber wieder die ganze Einstellerei, die sich nicht lohnt wenn ich das Teil dann nur einmal im Jahr verwende. Ausserdem glaub ich immer noch an die Aussage des Verkäufers damals, als ich mir die Razer Naga gekauft hatte. Ich war damals erstaunt, das so eine teure Maus ein Kabel hat, wie altbacken... bis er mich aufgeklärt hat, das man als Gamer grundsätzlich ein Kabel verwendet, weil die Übertragung noch einen Tick schneller gehen würde.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Einstellen musst da nichts - die meisten Spiele sind auf das 360 Layout schon standardmäßig angepasst.
Anstecken, Windows den Treiber installieren lassen, loslegen. 

Beim Wireless brauchst halt dann Batterien oder ein Play & Charge Kit.
Ich persönlich würde mir zwar nie ne Wireless Maus holen, aber bei den Controllern hab ich nur Wireless rumliegen. Funktionieren super - da könnte man nix sagen ^^

Auf Amazon gibts den Wireless inkl. Receiver um 44,-


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2013)

ich denke ein Großer, großer Vorteil von Kabelgebundenen Geräten ist, das denen nie der Saft ausgehene kann, mal abgesehen davon das mir auch die Gewichtsverteilung besser gefällt

Ansonsten, öhm, was ist eigentlich mit Amazon oder generell Versandhandel?
PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games

ich meine, wenn es vor Ort nicht das richtige gibt, dann muss das Zeugs von weiter kommen


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich denke ein Großer, großer Vorteil von Kabelgebundenen Geräten ist, das denen nie der Saft ausgehene kann, mal abgesehen davon das mir auch die Gewichtsverteilung besser gefällt
> 
> Ansonsten, öhm, was ist eigentlich mit Amazon oder generell Versandhandel?
> PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games
> ...



Damit hast du natürlich Recht, ich denk an sowas nie, weil ich schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit nichts bestellt habe, bestimmt schon....4 - 5 Jahre nicht mehr. An diese Möglichkeit muss ich tatsächlich direkt immer wieder erinnert werden, ich bin es gewöhnt mich ins Auto zu setzen und mir direkt zu kaufen, was ich grad haben möchte.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde aber auf alle Fälle zum Wireless Controller greifen. Mit dem kann man überall spielen und ihn auch mal mit zu nem Kumpel nehmen. 

Handelsübliche AA Markenakkus sollten damit problemlos funktionieren. Ich verwende Eneloops und damit läuft der Controller ewig...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch 4 Eneloops, also immer 2 als Ersatz parat, und so ca eine Saison PES 2014 mit je 15Min pro Spiel hält EIN Satz, bevor ich wechseln muss, locker. Grob gerechnet sicher 12 Stunden oder mehr, in denen man wirklich auch spielt.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich häng schon wieder bei Darksiders II, mittlerweile am Bossgegner "Phariseher" Darksiders 2 Komplettlösung - Grab des Pharisehers 2 - Bosskampf Phariseher • Eurogamer.de
Das Spiel entwickelt sich noch zum absoluten Noobmeter Edit: Noobfilter für meinereiner 

Ich find' das schon etwas nervend, man würde so gerne alles weiter erforschen, Quests erledigen, Kisten finden usw. und hängt immer wieder für mehrere Tage an einem Typen fest  Wenn die etwas leichter tot zu kriegen wären, wäre das ein großer Pluspunkt für das Spiel... ein riesengroßer.


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie bitte kann man bei Doom 3 BFG-Edition den Zusatzinhalt "The lost Mission" spielen? In der Komplettlösung von PCG steht davon nichts Doom 3 - Komplettlösung
Da bin ich mittlerweile bereits ganz unten beim Abschnitt "Hell" und da steht nix von der Zusatzmission 
Wird die erst freigeschaltet, wenn ich das Spiel einmal komplett durch habe?


----------



## Monalye (3. November 2013)

Weil ich bis morgen nichts runterladen kann, spiel ich Fable III weter und hab da bitte nochmal eine Frage zu den Entscheidungen.
Ich bin jetzt wieder an dieser Stelle, die ich hier beschrieben habe http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...chwierigsten-entscheidungen-videospielen.html
beim ersten Mal spielen hatte ich mich offensichtlich falsch entschieden und hab meinen Freund umbringen lassen.

Ist bei der Gruppe, die anstatt dem Freund sterben soll, nicht auch Walter dabei, der Trainer mit dem ich vorher trainiert habe? Denn als ich in den Kriegssaal reinkam, hielt ihm mein Bruder das Schwert an den Hals.... das ist ja eigentlich auch ein Charakter im Spiel oder?

Wie kann ich so große Fehler wie damals verhindern, das ich den falschen töten lasse, gibt's da irgend eine Faustregel, nach der man sich richten kann?

Edit: Ah zum Glück, Walter lebt noch, obwohl ich die Gruppe hab töten lassen


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Weil ich bis morgen nichts runterladen kann, spiel ich Fable III weter und hab da bitte nochmal eine Frage zu den Entscheidungen.
> Ich bin jetzt wieder an dieser Stelle, die ich hier beschrieben habe http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...chwierigsten-entscheidungen-videospielen.html
> beim ersten Mal spielen hatte ich mich offensichtlich falsch entschieden und hab meinen Freund umbringen lassen.
> 
> ...


 Es gibt keine Fehler bei Entscheidungen...

Wenn du dir die Spannung nehmen willst und alles schon vorher wissen willst, dann spiel mit einer Komplettlösung neben dem Monitor...


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie kann ich so große Fehler wie damals verhindern, das ich den falschen töten lasse, gibt's da irgend eine Faustregel, nach der man sich richten kann?


 
*kleiner* Spoiler
Die Szene dient eigentlich zu nichts anderem als zur Einführung dass dein Bruder ein Despot ist und man endgültig eine Revolution lostreten muss, hat aber später nicht wirklich eine Bewandniss 

Aber wenn du magst kann ich dir auch in deine Welt huschen, das hat ja so ein "esotherisches" CoOp-Feature 

Btw.: Eine Komplettlösung würde ich nur für die Sammelobjekte und Türen aufmachen, bei der bei Spieletipps.de gehen die mir zu hektisch vor und das ist jetzt auch nicht so verwinkelt als das man in ne Sackgasse läuft
So in Etwa das Anti-Morrowind


----------



## Monalye (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *kleiner* Spoiler
> Die Szene dient eigentlich zu nichts anderem als zur Einführung dass dein Bruder ein Despot ist und man endgültig eine Revolution lostreten muss, hat aber später nicht wirklich eine Bewandniss
> 
> Aber wenn du magst kann ich dir auch in deine Welt huschen, das hat ja so ein "esotherisches" CoOp-Feature
> ...



Ich werde versuchen, den Titel etwas zu ändern, bzw. ein Spoileralarm einzufügen, bei so einem Thread ist es voraussehbar, das gespoilert wird und es ist umständlich, das dauernd zu verstecken....

Wie meinst du das, in meine Welt huschen? 

Edit: ich kann nichts finden, wie ich dem Titel ein Spoileralarm hinzufügen könnte, kann das vielleicht ein Moderator bitte für mich tun? Eventuell so [Erfahrungsausstausch/Spoileralarm]


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen, den Titel etwas zu ändern, bzw. ein Spoileralarm einzufügen, bei so einem Thread ist es voraussehbar, das gespoilert wird und es ist umständlich, das dauernd zu verstecken....
> 
> Wie meinst du das, in meine Welt huschen?
> 
> Edit: ich kann nichts finden, wie ich dem Titel ein Spoileralarm hinzufügen könnte, kann das vielleicht ein Moderator bitte für mich tun? Eventuell so [Erfahrungsausstausch/Spoileralarm]


 Du kannst den Titel selbst ändern: einfach den ersten Post bearbeiten.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, in meine Welt huschen?


 
na, das ist ja eigentlich ein Singleplayerspiel, aber über das Sanktum in dem man nach der Flucht kommt, gibt es einen Live-Raum, ich glaube da musst du noch etwas weiter spielen, darüber kann man dann ich in deine Spielewelt huschen und dir helfen
und naja, der Spoiler von mir war jetzt nicht so super von Bewandniss, das Ende Spoiler wäre schlimmer


----------



## Monalye (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, das ist ja eigentlich ein Singleplayerspiel, aber über das Sanktum in dem man nach der Flucht kommt, gibt es einen Live-Raum, ich glaube da musst du noch etwas weiter spielen, darüber kann man dann ich in deine Spielewelt huschen und dir helfen
> und naja, der Spoiler von mir war jetzt nicht so super von Bewandniss, das Ende Spoiler wäre schlimmer


 
Ach so meinst du das 

Das mit dem Spoileralarm in diesem Thread dachte ich mir schon öfters, eigentlich habe ja ich vorher schon gespoilert, indem ich die Entscheidung, in der ich stecke, erzählt habe. Darum wäre es sicher sinnvoll, diesen Beitrag besser zu kennzeichnen, damit man freier darüber schreiben kann, wo man grad feststeckt 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Du kannst den Titel selbst ändern: einfach den ersten Post bearbeiten.



Fast übersehen 
Hab das jetzt auch versucht, aber da kann ich die Überschrift nicht bearbeiten  bei den Themen-Optionen auch nicht...

Edit: Ahhhh der "Erweitert"-Button wars, den verwend ich normal nie, den hab ich gar nicht richtig wahrgenommen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. November 2013)

Schöner Thread, mal schauen, ob er mir weiter hilft. 

Es geht um Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten. Ich bin eigentlich gut durchgekommen, hänge aber nun im Hof der Magierakademie fest. Dort soll man bestimmte Bodenplatten, die die 12 Götter zeigen, in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge und Anzahl betätigen. 

Ich weiß, dass ich fünf Platten drücken muss und habe den Hinweis "Eins". Habe schon einige Kombinationen durchprobiert, aber keine war es. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Monalye (5. November 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Schöner Thread, mal schauen, ob er mir weiter hilft.
> 
> Es geht um Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten. Ich bin eigentlich gut durchgekommen, hänge aber nun im Hof der Magierakademie fest. Dort soll man bestimmte Bodenplatten, die die 12 Götter zeigen, in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge und Anzahl betätigen.
> 
> ...



Leider hab ich das Spiel nicht, aber ich "pushe" deinen Beitrag durch mein neues Problem einfach wieder nach vorne, vielleicht liest es jemand, der Bescheid weiß 

Wie gesagt, leider hat sich bei mir wieder ein Problem aufgetan und ich hoffe, das mir jemand weiter helfen kann, der sich mit Installationen, Softwäre und Computer allgemein gut auskennt.

Ich hab mir beim Halloween-Sale "Clive Barker's Jericho" gekauft und heute runtergeladen. Wenn man es startet, kommen erstmal alle Symbole der Entwickler/Publisher, dann kommt ein Video, anschließend kurz der Ladebildschirm... und dann nichts mehr... ausser der Fehlermeldung: "Clive Barker's Jericho funktioniert nicht mehr, es wird nach einer Lösung für das Problem gesucht". Leider findet sich dann keine Lösung, sondern nur noch die Option "Programm schließen"

Ich hab' versucht, das Spiel über Steam zu reparieren, bzw. habe versucht die Lokalen Dateien überprüfen zu lassen, wobei tatsächlich 2 Dateien nicht gefunden wurden und nachgeholt wurden. Doch auch das hat nichts gebracht, genau der gleiche Fehler wieder. Ich hab' danach das Spiel gesichert (um es nicht neu runterladen zu müssen), deinstalliert und neu installiert... auch das bringt nichts 

Natürlich hab' ich auch im Internet gegoogelt, aber wie es scheint gibt es keinen einzigen Patch zu diesem Spiel, dieses Problem hat auch nur einer beschrieben, dem man nicht weiterhelfen konnte 

Das ist das erste Steam-Spiel, das nicht funktioniert, hat jemand eine Idee, was da los sein kann?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

@Monalye
Auch schon mal als Administrator und im Kompabilitätsmodus ausgeführt?


----------



## Monalye (5. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> @Monalye
> Auch schon mal als Administrator und im Kompabilitätsmodus ausgeführt?



Nein, werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## svd (5. November 2013)

@Mona

Angeblich liegt das Problem bei nvidias PhysX, bzw. Jerichos Inkompatibilität zu neueren Versionen.
Du kannst das aktuelle PhysX ja mal per Systemsteuerung deinstallieren und diese Version probieren.


----------



## Monalye (5. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> @Mona
> 
> Angeblich liegt das Problem bei nvidias PhysX, bzw. Jerichos Inkompatibilität zu neueren Versionen.
> Du kannst das aktuelle PhysX ja mal per Systemsteuerung deinstallieren und diese Version probieren.


 

Ich kann es kaum fassen, das war es tatsächlich   da wäre ich im Leben nie drauf gekommen 
Vielen lieben Dank, ich hätte da keinen Ausweg mehr gewusst


----------



## Monalye (8. November 2013)

Ich hab gerade mit deadrising 2 angefangen (gefällt mir bisher sehr gut  ) und steh nun vor einer Werkbank, bei der ich das erste Mal eine Kombowaffe bauen könnte. Den Schlüssel dafür und die erste Kombokarte hab ich von dem Aufseher-Typen im Safe-House bekommen.

1. Nun stehe ich vor der Werkbank, kann da meine Waffe drauf legen.... und dann?
Was muss ich machen, das ich darauf die Karte anwenden kann, oder wie kombiniere ich überhaupt die Waffen?
Wie kann ich meine Karten, die ich bisher habe, ansehen (Tastaturkürzel) und wie kann ich sie anwenden?

2. Verschwindet dann eine kombinierte Waffe auch nach ein paar Schlägen wieder und sie ist für immer weg (so wie bisher, ich stand schon komplett ohne Waffen in einem Rudel Zombies )

3. Gibt es später Waffen, die man für immer behalten kann?

4. Wie isst man etwas zur Stärkung? Ich kann die Teile nur aufheben, wenn mein Leben sehr niedrig ist, dann esse ich das automatisch. Aber mich wundert ein Tipp beim Ladebildschirm auf dem stand: Nicht zuviel trinken, da man sonst krank wird.... ich seh da kein Problem, da ich sowieso nix essen und trinken kann 

Ich hab' fürs Kombinieren und fürs Essen/Trinken meine komplette Tastatur abgehämmert, ob sich bei irgendeiner Taste was tut... aber nichts  kann mir bitte jemand bei meinen Fragen helfen?


----------



## golani79 (8. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mit deadrising 2 angefangen (gefällt mir bisher sehr gut  ) und steh nun vor einer Werkbank, bei der ich das erste Mal eine Kombowaffe bauen könnte. Den Schlüssel dafür und die erste Kombokarte hab ich von dem Aufseher-Typen im Safe-House bekommen.
> 
> 1. Nun stehe ich vor der Werkbank, kann da meine Waffe drauf legen.... und dann?
> Was muss ich machen, das ich darauf die Karte anwenden kann, oder wie kombiniere ich überhaupt die Waffen?
> ...


 
Du brauchst die richtigen "Zutaten" um diese dann auf der Werkbank zu kombinieren. Wenn dir was fehlt und du die Werkbank verwendest, legt er quasi einfach den Startteil auf die Werkbank. 
Hast du alles im Inventar was du benötigst, solltest du die jeweilige Waffe gleich kombinieren können.

Kombinierte Waffen haben auch eine bestimmte Haltbarkeit - ja.

Alle Waffen gehen irgendwann kaputt - man kann aber Magazine finden, die die Haltbarkeit verlängern.

Bezüglich Essen / Trinken schaust am besten einfach mal in die Tastenbelegung vom Spiel.
Hab auf der XBox keine Probleme mit dem Controller.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mit deadrising 2 angefangen (gefällt mir bisher sehr gut  ) und steh nun vor einer Werkbank, bei der ich das erste Mal eine Kombowaffe bauen könnte. Den Schlüssel dafür und die erste Kombokarte hab ich von dem Aufseher-Typen im Safe-House bekommen.
> 
> 1. Nun stehe ich vor der Werkbank, kann da meine Waffe drauf legen.... und dann?
> Was muss ich machen, das ich darauf die Karte anwenden kann, oder wie kombiniere ich überhaupt die Waffen?
> Wie kann ich meine Karten, die ich bisher habe, ansehen (Tastaturkürzel) und wie kann ich sie anwenden?


 
Schon lang nicht mehr gespielt, aber ich denke du brauchst nur zei passende Gegenstände , die man auf de Werkbank kombiniert, z.B. Boxhandschuhe und Nägel. Habs damals nur auf XBox gespielt man konnte jedoch die Gegenstände an der Werkbank einzeln anwählen und kombinieren.



> 2. Verschwindet dann eine kombinierte Waffe auch nach ein paar Schlägen wieder und sie ist für immer weg (so wie bisher, ich stand schon komplett ohne Waffen in einem Rudel Zombies )



Das ist bei Dead Rising eigentlich normal, man muss sich eben Taktiken einfallen lassen 



> 3. Gibt es später Waffen, die man für immer behalten kann?



Nein, alle nutzen sich ab, jedoch kann man ohne die speziellen Kombokarten, einfach nach lust und Laune Gegenstände kombinieren, sind nur ein bisschen schwächer. D.h. kombinier einfach mal Sachen, die du findest, noch ein Beispiel eine Taschenlampe und Schmuck/Diamanten 



> 4. Wie isst man etwas zur Stärkung? Ich kann die Teile nur aufheben, wenn mein Leben sehr niedrig ist, dann esse ich das automatisch. Aber mich wundert ein Tipp beim Ladebildschirm auf dem stand: Nicht zuviel trinken, da man sonst krank wird.... ich seh da kein Problem, da ich sowieso nix essen und trinken kann



Puh, da bin ich leider überfragt, sehr lange her und an die Steuerung per Gampad kann ich mich nur schwer erinnern. Sonst, gibts keine Steuerungsoptionen im Startbildschirm, wo man die Tastatur frei belegen kann?

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## Monalye (8. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 
Meine erste Karte war die Kombo aus Baseballschläger und Nägeln, die beiden hab ich auch in dem Maintanance-Room gefunden, das ging dann zusammen bauen  Leider war sie nach ein paar Schlägen wieder fort 
Ich nehme mal an, diese Kombo gilt jetzt als gelernt und ich kann mir die Waffe bauen so oft ich will, oder?

Beim Level-Up hab ich die Karte für eine Bohrmaschine + Eimer gefunden 
Das mit dem Essen/Trinken hab ich jetzt zufällig rausgefunden, einfach mit Mausrad zum Item scrollen und mit lmt klicken, schon trinkt man... da kann ich lange die ganze Tastatur absuchen, wenn es die Maus ist  (zu kompliziert gedacht )

Einzig was ich noch nicht gefunden habe, wie ich den Kombokarten-Screen aufbekommen... ich hab' auch schon bei den Optionen nach einer Tastenbelegung geschaut, aber leider gibt es keine... bei Steuerung kann ich nur Gamepad oder M/T auswählen und Mausgeschwindigkeit und so Zeugs


----------



## Monalye (8. November 2013)

Ich hab' jetzt das Problem "Tastaturbelegung" mal gegoogelt, das seinerzeit offensichtlich eine schlimme Sache an dem Game war 
Seitenweise beschwert man sich in allen Foren, Antworten weiß keiner 

Eine mögliche Antwort hab ich jetzt gefunden... aber bitte wer (als Normalo-Computeranwender) kommt auf sowas??



> _"Es gibt keine Möglichkeit sich die Tastenbelegungen des Controllers geschweigedenn die der Maus & der Tastatur an zu sehen, weder noch sie zu verändern.
> Was ist das für eine verkrüppelte PC Portierung bitte Capcom, echt mieserabel."
> _
> *Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt die Möglichkeit sämtliche Keybindings anzupassen. Nur findet man diese Option nicht im Hauptmenü, sondern in Form einer Textdatei im Spieleverzeichnis. Einfach "keymap.txt" im (aufgrund des Namens durchaus findbaren) Ordner "Data\Controls" mit einem Texteditor öffnen und nach Gutdünken bearbeiten.*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> Ich nehme mal an, diese Kombo gilt jetzt als gelernt und ich kann mir die Waffe bauen so oft ich will, oder?


 
Du kannst alles so oft bauen wie du willst, auch wenn du die Kombokarte zum jeweiligen Gegenstand nicht besitzt, ich glaub am Anfang hat man 3 oder 4 Waffenslots, da kannst dir dann an der Werkbank mehrere Waffen zusammenfügen, probier einfach aus und lach dich über die Kombinationen schlapp 
Sowas wie Vorschlaghammer und Axt, steht sehr oft in der Gegend rum. 
Die Kombokarten sind nicht notwendig, Gegenstände kann man auch ohne kombinieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *kleiner* Spoiler
> Die Szene dient eigentlich zu nichts anderem als zur Einführung dass dein Bruder ein Despot ist und man endgültig eine Revolution lostreten muss, hat aber später nicht wirklich eine Bewandniss





Spoiler



Doch, im späteren Verlauf gibt es eine Quest mit dem "Charakter", ich nehme an dass es die nicht gibt wenn man sich gegen diesen entscheidet.

Und ich vermute, dass wenn man die Leute am Leben lässt, man ein höheres ansehen beim Volk hat.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmmmmmm
A Lost Romance - The Fable Wiki - Fable, Fable 2, Fable 3, and more


----------



## MisterSmith (9. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmmmm
> A Lost Romance - The Fable Wiki - Fable, Fable 2, Fable 3, and more


Ja, das ist die Quest, aber was willst du mir damit sagen? 

Jedenfalls wenn ich das jetzt gedanklich richtig übersetzt habe, dann gibt es *"diese"* Quest trotzdem nur wenn man sich für einen der E's entscheidet. 


Spoiler



If you had Elise/Elliot killed at the beginning of the game, you will *not* be able to get this quest from Gerald/Geraldine, the option is altered *to only cause them to break up with their fiancée*.



Das schöne ist ja das man sie/ihn wieder sieht und mit ihr/ihm spricht. 

EDIT:
Hier ein Video in dem man vielleicht besser versteht was ich meine. *Achtung, enthält natürlich Spoiler*
http://youtu.be/-BItjXxlG44?t=5m56s

EDIT2: Was für ein kitschiges Video habe ich da gerade verlinkt?


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2013)

um auch mal ein Fass aufzumachen: Ich hab da so ein Problem mit Mass Effect:
Es sieht mies aus!
Aus irgendeinem Grund sind die Texturen, trotz dem das Regler alle am Anschlag sind, total schlecht aufgelöst und grobpixelig
irgendeiner ne Idee?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> um auch mal ein Fass aufzumachen: Ich hab da so ein Problem mit Mass Effect:
> Es sieht mies aus!
> Aus irgendeinem Grund sind die Texturen, trotz dem das Regler alle am Anschlag sind, total schlecht aufgelöst und grobpixelig
> irgendeiner ne Idee?


 Alle Patches drauf ? Meine es gab dafür Zweie...


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alle Patches drauf ? Meine es gab dafür Zweie...


 
naja, Steam patcht sich selbststäntig, von daher Freilich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Steam patcht sich selbststäntig, von daher Freilich


 Ach, okay. Hab nicht daran gedacht, weil ich die Retail-Version besitze. 

Welche Graka ? Welche Treiber-Version ?

Hast Win8, oder ? Bei mir hat es in Win XP etwas gezickt, da gingen die Frames im wilden Gefecht mal auf die 30 Fps runter, aber mit Win 7 lief es wie geölt. Und fehlerfrei. Ob sich ME und Win8 evtl. nicht vertragen ?


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2013)

das ist das Catalyst Version 13.2
Also der Rechner ansich ist schon für ME schon perfekt gerüstet, nur ja, irgendwie muckt das mit Win 8 irgendwie rum -.-


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2013)

ok, ein Blick ins Steam Forum hat geholfen
Another Fix Mass Effect: Windows 7 and 8 tested. :: Mass Effect General Discussions

Ja, auf die Idee die normale Exe vom Spiel und vom Launcher waren auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus, nur eine hat gefehlt, weswegen das wohl zwar lief, aber scheiße aussah


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ok, ein Blick ins Steam Forum hat geholfen
> Another Fix Mass Effect: Windows 7 and 8 tested. :: Mass Effect General Discussions
> 
> Ja, auf die Idee die normale Exe vom Spiel und vom Launcher waren auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus, nur eine hat gefehlt, weswegen das wohl zwar lief, aber scheiße aussah


Ungewöhnlich, dass man gleich mehrere Start-Dateien entsprechend umswitchen muss. Solch einen Fall hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

Obwohl ich die Befürchtung habe, das kaum jemand das Spiel gespielt hat, versuche ich es mal (man kann ja nie wissen)

Ich hab' beim neuen DLC zu PK H&D komplett alles gesäubert, es sind nirgends mehr Mobs, aber ich komm nicht weiter... keine neue Tür geht auf, oder sonst was. Weiß jemand, ob ich dafür irgendwas zerschlagen muss oder so, damit ich weiter komme? Im Internet finde ich dazu leider keine Lösung (unbegreiflich, spielt das keiner????)


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Obwohl ich die Befürchtung habe, das kaum jemand das Spiel gespielt hat, versuche ich es mal (man kann ja nie wissen)
> 
> Ich hab' beim neuen DLC zu PK H&D komplett alles gesäubert, es sind nirgends mehr Mobs, aber ich komm nicht weiter... keine neue Tür geht auf, oder sonst was. Weiß jemand, ob ich dafür irgendwas zerschlagen muss oder so, damit ich weiter komme? Im Internet finde ich dazu leider keine Lösung (unbegreiflich, spielt das keiner????)



Painkiller Zone 

You're welcome.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Painkiller Zone
> 
> You're welcome.



Danke, an und für sich nicht schlecht, das ist aber "nur" der Walktrough vom Hauptspiel, das hab ich schon lange durchgespielt, irgendwann im Sommer mal. Jetzt bin ich gerade am 6. DLC,Demonic Vacation at the Blood See,  das gerade erst rauskam. Ich such jetzt schon seit Stunden, in der Burg bin ich schon drinnen und hab auch da schon 3 Sterne gesammelt, am Kompass wird mir angezeigt, das ich bereits fertig bin und nur noch zum Ausgang muss, aber dieser Ausgang ist nicht zu finden, weil der Kompass etwas kryptisch ist.
Ich glaub, ich lass es für heute, ich such da jetzt schon seit Stunden, ich mag nicht mehr


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

Wie wäre es dann damit? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVWfoxueJUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9E8xEpBowmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

Ah vielen Dank, ich schau mir das gleich morgen an


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

LordCash, wie kann ich in Witcher 2 bessere Rüstung finden? Ausser einem neuen Schwert jetzt beim Kampf gegen den Dicken (den Feind von Iorweth) hab ich noch nichts von Mobs bekommen, die Teile die ich anhabe sind alle aus Quests. Und was ist so schlecht an meiner Ausrüstung, die Rüstung zb. ist episch (Jacke der blauen Streifen) genauso die Handschuhe (Kräuterkennerhandschuhe) und die Trophäe (Kayrantrophäe). Wie kann ich bessere Rüstung finden und gibt es reine Heiltränke? Ich weiß mir kaum zu helfen, wenn mein Leben in Richtung "ausgelöscht" wandert.


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> LordCash, wie kann ich in Witcher 2 bessere Rüstung finden? Ausser einem neuen Schwert jetzt beim Kampf gegen den Dicken (den Feind von Iorweth) hab ich noch nichts von Mobs bekommen, die Teile die ich anhabe sind alle aus Quests. Und was ist so schlecht an meiner Ausrüstung, die Rüstung zb. ist episch (Jacke der blauen Streifen) genauso die Handschuhe (Kräuterkennerhandschuhe) und die Trophäe (Kayrantrophäe). Wie kann ich bessere Rüstung finden und gibt es reine Heiltränke? Ich weiß mir kaum zu helfen, wenn mein Leben in Richtung "ausgelöscht" wandert.


 Schon mal ans Craften gedacht? Der Schmied in Flotsam kann dir Rezepte für Schwerter und Rüstungen verkaufen. Dann musst du die Zutaten finden und den Schmied erneut bezahlen, damit er das Zeugs herstellen. Anders kommt man nicht an gute Schwerter im ersten Akt z.B. Die Kräuterhandschuhe und die Jacke sind eigentlich ganz ordentlich, aber man sollte auf alle Fälle die Sockel der Jacke nutzen und Runen einsetzen. Dasselbe gilt, wenn man mal eine gute Waffe hat.

Reine Heltränke gibt es nicht und man kann während dem Kampf auch keine trinken, nur vorher. Schwalbe dürfte da am Nützlichsten sein, weil sie die Regeneration im Kampf erhöht, d.h. die Selbstheilung. Ansonsten musst du mit dem Leben auskommen, das du hast. Ansonsten gibt es zwei einfache Regeln, die das Überleben drastisch erhöhen: nie gegen mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig kämpfen (dann lieber wegrennen und die Gegner einzeln oder zu zweit anlocken) und immer schön abrollen. So kommt man auch hinter Gegner und kann ihren Attacken entkommen.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

Vielen Dank  den Schmied in Flottsam hab ich auch schon gefunden und ausführlich befragt und sein Angebot durchgesehen. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das man in der Stadt am Anfang selber aus normalem Tuch ein besseres machen konnte, genauso beim Leder und sowas finde ich jetzt in Flottsam nicht mehr, wo ich selber was verbessern könnte. Normale Tücher zb. hätte ich in Massen, aber halt die besseren nicht. Ich hab' da so ein tolles Rezept für eine Rüstung bekommen, genauso für ein Silberschwert (für das absolut kein Silber zu finden ist, ich brauch 2 Silber  ), aber die Teile dafür zu finden ist total schwer 

Momentan bin ich grade an der Stelle, wo ich Iorweth zur Gefängnisbarke gebracht habe und wollte gerade die Elfen befreien. Aber während ich die losgebunden habe, wurde ich gargegrillt... also von vorne 
Ich hab' mich übrigens pro-Iorweth entschieden, der schaut irgendwie zum Anbeißen aus . Ganz blöd geschaut hab ich vorhin, als ich während eines Dialoges erschossen wurde... hab wohl das falsche angeklickt *ups*


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank  den Schmied in Flottsam hab ich auch schon gefunden und ausführlich befragt und sein Angebot durchgesehen. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das man in der Stadt am Anfang selber aus normalem Tuch ein besseres machen konnte, genauso beim Leder und sowas finde ich jetzt in Flottsam nicht mehr, wo ich selber was verbessern könnte. Normale Tücher zb. hätte ich in Massen, aber halt die besseren nicht. Ich hab' da so ein tolles Rezept für eine Rüstung bekommen, genauso für ein Silberschwert (für das absolut kein Silber zu finden ist, ich brauch 2 Silber  ), aber die Teile dafür zu finden ist total schwer
> 
> Momentan bin ich grade an der Stelle, wo ich Iorweth zur Gefängnisbarke gebracht habe und wollte gerade die Elfen befreien. Aber während ich die losgebunden habe, wurde ich gargegrillt... also von vorne
> Ich hab' mich übrigens pro-Iorweth entschieden, der schaut irgendwie zum Anbeißen aus . Ganz blöd geschaut hab ich vorhin, als ich während eines Dialoges erschossen wurde... hab wohl das falsche angeklickt *ups*


 Haha, ich wusste doch, dass Frauen in RPGs nach dem Aussehen der männlichen Charaktere entscheiden... 

Spaß beiseite, Witcher 2 kann einen schon leicht grillen, wenn mna nicht aufpasst oder wenn man zu vorlaut ist... 

Die Teile zum Craften zu finden ist echt nicht ohne. Man muss einfach alles durchsuchen, was man so findet. Und ganz wichtig ist es, seltene Zutaten nicht zu verkaufen. Im letzten Akt braucht man die noch, um die besten Waffen herzustellen....


----------



## Monalye (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Haha, ich wusste doch, dass Frauen in RPGs nach dem Aussehen der männlichen Charaktere entscheiden...
> 
> Spaß beiseite, Witcher 2 kann einen schon leicht grillen, wenn mna nicht aufpasst oder wenn man zu vorlaut ist...
> 
> Die Teile zum Craften zu finden ist echt nicht ohne. Man muss einfach alles durchsuchen, was man so findet. Und ganz wichtig ist es, seltene Zutaten nicht zu verkaufen. Im letzten Akt braucht man die noch, um die besten Waffen herzustellen....



Danke für die Tipps  ich verkaufe ohnehin nichts, ausser wo mir absolut klar ist, das es Krempel ist. Mittlerweile bin ich schon in Akt 2, hab grade ewiglange eine Eule begleitet und bin nun gerade in Vergen angekommen 
Ich seh' mich schon durchmachen und direkt zur Arbeit gehen *mannomann*, um halb fünf sollte ich schon wieder aufstehen, um sechs fang ich an


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps  ich verkaufe ohnehin nichts, ausser wo mir absolut klar ist, das es Krempel ist. Mittlerweile bin ich schon in Akt 2, hab grade ewiglange eine Eule begleitet und bin nun gerade in Vergen angekommen
> Ich seh' mich schon durchmachen und direkt zur Arbeit gehen *mannomann*, um halb fünf sollte ich schon wieder aufstehen, um sechs fang ich an


 Hehe, das bedeutet dann wohl, die Mona braucht erst mal einen GROSSSEN Kaffee morgen um sechs bei der Arbeit.... 

Dann mal weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Ich hab' vor einer Woche von einem netten Kollegen hier Crysis 2 bekommen und es diese Woche installiert. Aber leider lässt es sich nicht spielen, ich hab' dabei folgendes Problem:
Nach dem Anfangsvideo, in dem ich vom U-Boot flüchten muss (dauert etwa 15 Minuten) bleibt alles hängen und ich bekomme (nachdem ich endlich mach 100 mal auf strg-alt-entf klopfen raus gekommen bin) die Fehlermeldung "Crysis 2 funktioniert nicht mehr)
Ich hab' das ganze jetzt 3 mal versucht und kann mittlerweile das Intro nicht mehr ertragen. Im Internet gegoogelt scheint mir, das das Problem wohl nicht unbekannt ist, das Spiel blieb wohl anfangs an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen hängen und hatte große DirX-Probleme.

Nun wundert mich aber, da ich das Spiel ja direkt über Steam installiert habe, das die Installation ohne erforderliche Patches durchgeführt worden sein soll? Muss ich tatsächlich auch im November 2013 Anfangspatches aus 2011 selber draufspielen, weil Steam das nicht macht? Und welcher Patch aus dieser Auswahl von wohl einigen Patchversuchen ist da der richtige?

Würde mich über einen guten Patchlink freuen, damit ich Crysis 2 endlich mal spielen kann und wäre um eine Erklärung dankbar, wie das auf Steam wirklich funktioniert. Ich dachte bisher immer, das wenn ich ein Spiel aus zb. 2011 über Steam installiere, alle bisherigen Patches bereits beinhaltet sind und ich mich eigentlich darum nicht mehr kümmern müsste....ein Irrtum?


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2013)

Patches müsstest du mit Steam eigentlich alle haben - du könntest aber versuchen, dir die aktuellste DirectX Version von Microsoft zu laden und diese mal installieren, um zu sehen, obs damit funktioniert, da du ja schreibst, es könnte sich um DX Probleme handeln.

Alternativ nen anderen Grafiktreiber versuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

Versuchst du das Spiel in DX9 oder DX11 zu starten ? Falls DX11 Probleme macht, würde ich es mal mit der leistungsschonenderen Version versuchen...


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Patches müsstest du mit Steam eigentlich alle haben - du könntest aber versuchen, dir die aktuellste DirectX Version von Microsoft zu laden und diese mal installieren, um zu sehen, obs damit funktioniert, da du ja schreibst, es könnte sich um DX Probleme handeln.
> 
> Alternativ nen anderen Grafiktreiber versuchen.



Das es ein DirX Problem sein könnte, weiß ich auch nur vom durchlesen der einzelnen Beiträge von Google über dieses Problem, selber bekam ich diesbezüglich nie eine Meldung, keine Ahnung wie ich das selbst sehen könnte.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Versuchst du das Spiel in DX9 oder DX11 zu starten ? Falls DX11 Probleme macht, würde ich es mal mit der leistungsschonenderen Version versuchen...


 
Ich hab' keine Ahnung ob das Spiel aus DX9 oder DX11 startet... steht das wo? Und welche ist die leistungsschonendere Version? Und warum die leistungsschonendere? Als das Spiel rauskam, gab es meine Grafikkarte noch nicht mal (560 Ti).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' keine Ahnung ob das Spiel aus DX9 oder DX11 startet... steht das wo? Und welche ist die leistungsschonendere Version? Und warum die leistungsschonendere? Als das Spiel rauskam, gab es meine Grafikkarte noch nicht mal (560 Ti).


Im Ur-Zustand ist das Spiel nur im DX9-Modus spielbar. Hat damals für mächtig Zoff gesorgt, weil die Textur-Güte und diverse Grafikeffekte wegfielen. Mit den HD-Texture-Pack und DX11-Patch konnte man später die wahre Grafikpracht dieses Titels genießen. Aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die aufgemotzte Version hier und da kleine Probleme verursacht.

Wäre hier jetzt die Frage: Kannst du ausschließen dass du keinen HD-Pack und DX11-Patch automatisch mitinstalliert hast ?


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Ich hab' jetzt mal die Spieldateien rausgesucht, dort ein dirXsetup gefunden und hab' das einfach mal wieder gestartet und "irgendeinen" Setup durchgeführt.
Der DirX Ordner von Crysis2 siehst bei mir so aus, kannst du da was feststellen? (Mir sagt das nichts) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

Dauert einen kleinen Moment, hab mal C2 probehalber installiert (allerdings habe ich die Retail-Version, denke aber da dürfte es keinen Unterschied geben.

Im Moment läuft gerade ein Autopatch, der C2 auf V1.9 updatet...


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Für DirectX gibt es einen Webinstaller, dieser prüft ob man die aktuelle Version hat oder ein Update möglich ist:
DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtimes Web Installer aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

Für die Info um welche Version es sich bei dem Spiel handelt, einfach im Windows-Explorer auf die Datei mit der Endung .exe einen Rechtsklick ausführen, dann Eigenschaften wählen und dann nur noch den Reiter Version auswählen, in der Regel steht auch dort die Version.

Die kann man dann ganz einfach mit dem Patch von z. B. 4players vergleichen.
Crysis 2: Patch 1.9 zum Download - 4Players

Dauerte bei mir jetzt nicht länger als insgesamt 20 Sekunden, verstehe nicht was da so besonders toll sein soll, dass Steam dies schon integriert hat, ist kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

Hmm... Scheint bei mir doch anders zu sein. Einein speziellen DX-Ordner kann ich in meinem Crysis2-Verzeichnis gar nicht entdecken... 
Funzt aber einwandfrei... Jetzt hau ich noch alles für HD und DX11 drauf...


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Bei mir steht da keine Version, sondern nur 4.9.0.9.0.4, für einen Nur-Anwender ist das Ganze schon recht hart  Ich lade jetzt mal den Patch runter, wo du den Link geschrieben hast und hoffe, das dann alles funktioniert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

So, auch im DX11-Modus funzt es problemlos. Und, WOW, habe ganz vergessen wie gut das Spiel mit HD-Patch selbst heute noch aussieht.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da keine Version, sondern nur 4.9.0.9.0.4, für einen Nur-Anwender ist das Ganze schon recht hart  Ich lade jetzt mal den Patch runter, wo du den Link geschrieben hast und hoffe, das dann alles funktioniert


Keine Ahnung weshalb das nicht angezeigt wird, bei allen Spielen die ich geprüft hatte, letzte mal bei Fallout 3, hat es funktioniert, hier der Beweis. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiele-adventures/9312448-fallout-3-goty-ctd-immer-gleicher-stelle.html#post9491682


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Der Patch funktioniert nicht, ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung, das Crysis 2 nicht auf meinem System gefunden werden konnte, ich solle Crysis 2 neu installieren und dann den Patchversuch wiederholen...

Ich mag nicht mehr.... ich wollte doch nur spielen :'(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, auch im DX11-Modus funzt es problemlos. Und, WOW, habe ganz vergessen wie gut das Spiel mit HD-Patch selbst heute noch aussieht.


 
Jo, Aussehen ist halt leider nicht alles - insgesamt war Crysis 2 eine ziemlich Enttäuschung nach dem 1. Teil + Warhead.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht mehr.... ich wollte doch nur spielen :'(


Was du immer für Probleme mit den Spielen hast ist nicht normal. 

Ich trau mich fast nicht zu fragen, aber wie hieß denn die exe Datei die du ausgewählt hast um die Version zu erhalten, schon Crysis2.exe oder so ähnlich?


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Der Patch funktioniert nicht, ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung, das Crysis 2 nicht auf meinem System gefunden werden konnte, ich solle Crysis 2 neu installieren und dann den Patchversuch wiederholen...
> 
> Ich mag nicht mehr.... ich wollte doch nur spielen :'(
> 
> ...


 
Wieso willst du eigentlich großartig rumpatchen, wennst eh die Steamversion hast?


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du eigentlich großartig rumpatchen, wennst eh die Steamversion hast?



Lies mal mein Problem, das ich anfangs angegeben habe.


Ich hab' den Steam-Code dafür von einem unserer Forenkollegen geschenkt bekommen und hab diesen ganz einfach über Steam aktiviert, runtergeladen und installiert.... nicht mehr und nicht weniger... was soll ich da auch falsch machen 

Bei einem neuerlichen Versuch ist mir jetzt alles total hängen geblieben, an gewohnter Stelle fror das Spiel ein, raus kam ich nur, nachdem ich 100 x strg-alt-entf gehämmert hatte, dann war auf einmal der Monitor auch aus "kein Signal" und mir blieb nur noch der Aus-Schalter.


Das ist so ärgerlich  ich wollte Crysis 2 echt so gern mal probieren , ich hab nur Crysis Wars und Crysis Warhead, wovon ja eines auch nur ein Multiplayer ist. Ich wollte endlich mal ein richtiges Crysis ansehen 

Edit: Ihr könnt ja mal versuchen Crysis2 Spielprobleme, einfrieren oder ähnliches zu googlen... das Problem hab nicht nur ich... aber es ist typisch, das ich mal klarerweise wieder unter jenen bin, die das Problem haben.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Edit: Ihr könnt ja mal versuchen Crysis2 Spielprobleme, einfrieren oder ähnliches zu googlen... das Problem hab nicht nur ich... aber es ist typisch, das ich mal klarerweise wieder unter jenen bin, die das Problem haben.


Ja, aber wie alt sind diese, die sind von 2010, 2008, 2011 usw.. 

Ich hab auch den Eindruck du bist ein wenig zu ungeduldig, du hättest zu der Versionsnummer auch einfach den Namen der Datei schreiben können, und nicht sofort den Patch herunterladen, wo du noch nicht einmal weißt ob du den überhaupt benötigst bzw. ob die Version bereits 1.9 ist.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie alt sind diese, die sind von 2010, 2008, 2011 usw..
> 
> Ich hab auch den Eindruck du bist ein wenig zu ungeduldig, du hättest zu der Versionsnummer auch einfach den Namen der Datei schreiben können, und nicht sofort den Patch herunterladen, wo du noch nicht einmal weißt ob du den überhaupt benötigst bzw. ob die Version bereits 1.9 ist.



Du meinst die Versionsnummer von Crysis2 oder welcher Datei meinst du? Sorry, das ich so naiv frage, aber ich kann nichts dafür....


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Ich hab' jetzt mal die Crysis Version im Steamordner rausgesucht, ich hoff, das ist das richtige, und zwar im bin32-Ordner die Crysis2.exe.

Da steht: Typ: Anwendung
Dateiversion: 1.9.0.0
Produktname: Crysis 2 (TM)
Copyright (C) 2011 Crytek GmbH
Größe: 28,2 MB
Änderungsdatum 16.11.2013, 15:35
Sprache: Englisch

Edit: Hier auch noch die DXSETUP.exe Eigenschaften:

Typ: Anwendung
Dateiversion: 4.9.0.904
Produktname: -----------
Produktversion: ------------
Copyright: -----------
Größe 524 KB
Änderungsdatum: 16.11.2013, 15:34
Sprache: -----------------

Zur genaueren Beschreibung meines Problems: ich sehe das komplette Intro, muss meinen Char aus dem U-Boot steuern, muss brav nicken usw. dann sehe ich noch weiters das Video, wo der Hubschrauber vom Himmel geschossen wird, abschließend kommt groß das Logo "Crysis 2" über den gesamten Bildschirm. Dann kommt der Ladebildschirm, lädt bis zum Ende des Balkens... und dann ist es aus, ab da steht alles.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Ich hab hier einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber gefunden, der wohl für alle GTX-Karten ist, habt ihr den installiert und wofür braucht man den?
Wäre es besser, ich lade den mal?

Nvidia-GeForce-Treiber 64 Bit f

Edit: Wenn ich auf der Nvidia-Seite suche, wird mir auch die Version 331.82 als neuester Treiber angezeigt. Ich hasse nichts mehr als Grafiktreiber neu machen, da ich davor den alten deinstallieren muss. Wenn ich da den neuen nicht mehr hinbekomme, fliegt der PC aus dem Fenster 

Ich werde das mal ausprobieren http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-2...tion-Voraussetzungen-Tipps-und-Tricks-831505/
hab ich beim Googlen unter "Crysis 2 Spiel lässt sich nicht laden" gefunden. Auf PCG selbst hätte ich das wohl nie gefunden. Aber das mach ich erst nächstes Wochenende, jetzt geh ich mal was spielen, sonst vergeht das WE nur mit Grübeln.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

öh, Grafiktreiber ansich oder nur jetzt die Version im Speziellen?


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Da steht Treiber dabei:

Nvidia-GeForce-Treiber 64 Bit f

NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 331.82 Driver WHQL


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt gefunden, das ihr über genau dieses Problem hier schon mal diskutiert habt.... eigenartig, das das heute niemand mehr weiß 

Nämlich hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9186611-crysis-2-sammel-thread-update-im-startposting-4.html ab dem Beitrag Nr. 76 auf der letzten Seite. Genau dieses Problem habe ich, daher meine Vermutung, das das Spiel selbst noch kein DirX11 verträgt und es wohl unter DirX9 gestartet werden sollte. Nur, wie geht das?


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hasse nichts mehr als Grafiktreiber neu machen, da ich davor den alten deinstallieren muss. Wenn ich da den neuen nicht mehr hinbekomme, fliegt der PC aus dem Fenster


Okay, das Risiko musst du aber eingehen wenn du nicht häufig Probleme mit Spielen haben willst.

Aber gab es bei bestimmten Nvidia-Grafikkarten nicht Freezes ab einer Treiberversion? Ich habe ATI, deshalb habe ich da nicht so genau darauf geachtet.

Übrigens du hast die aktuelle Version von Crysis 2, steht doch da: Dateiversion:* 1.9*.0.0


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2013)

Kannst per Rechtsklick in Steam auswählen zw. DX9 / 11?


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kannst per Rechtsklick in Steam auswählen zw. DX9 / 11?



wo genau sollte ich das bitte auswählen können?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Spiel selbst im gepatchten Zustand nach wie vor im DX9-Modus voreingestellt ist. Sofern Mona die Grafikeinstellungen nicht per Hand auf DX11 und aktivierten HD-Texturen umgestellt hat, muss sie eigentlich nichts weiter machen.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt gefunden, das ihr über genau dieses Problem hier schon mal diskutiert habt.... eigenartig, das das heute niemand mehr weiß


Woher sollen wir denn wissen, ob du DirectX9 oder DX11 verwendest? Und in dem Beitrag Nr. 76 geht es um ein Problem mit dem Laden von Spielständen.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Ich hab bestimmt nix per Hand umgestellt, zum einen bekam ich gar keine Möglichkeit, zum anderen wüsste ich gar nicht was ich auswählen müsste, sollte ich die Möglichkeit bekommen  Ich weiß zwar, das 11 das beste ist, aber das ältere Spiele das nicht "vertragen" und die installieren sich beim Installieren vom Spiel ein älteres DirX. Aber das machen die automatisch, das lese ich nur beim Zusehen. 

Ich vermute, das das über Steam mit den neuesten Patches installiert wurde, somit auch mit dem vielzitierten Patch der DirX 11 ermöglicht und das gerade das jetzt das Problem ist. 
Hier Crysis 2 mit DX11-Patch 1.9: So funktioniert die Installation - Voraussetzungen, Tipps und Tricks auf PCG.de wird ja geschrieben:

_Zuerst spielt ihr Patch 1.9 auf, dann ladet ihr euch die Pakete für DirectX 11 und die High-Res-Texturen herunter. Diese installiert ihr nach und nach. Wenn alles geschehen ist, startet ihr Crysis 2 und geht direkt in die Optionen. Dort wählt ihr die neu hinzugekommenen Ultra-Einstellungen und müsst separat DirectX 11-Effekte und die High-Res-Texturen aktivieren. Nur wenn ihr so vorgegangen seid, erhaltet ihr alle Grafik-Features. Während der Patch 1.9 für Crysis 2 (136 MB) automatisch heruntergeladen wird, müsst ihr die beiden anderen Pakete manuell laden und installieren. Das DirectX 11 Ultra-Upgrade bringt 545 MB auf die Waage, die High-Res-Texturen für Crysis 2 satte 1,65 GB. Die Downloads findet ihr unter den entsprechenden Links. Sollten euch die Mirror zu langsam sein, findet ihr in der DX11-Download-Meldung zu Crysis 2 weitere Download-Möglichkeiten. Wie das Update nach der Installation aussieht, könnt ihr auf pcgames.de_

Crysis 2 zu installieren wird so zur Schwerarbeit 

Auch unser Rabowke hatte hier wohl auch so ein Problem: http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9197700-crysis-2-absturz-durch-grafikfehler.html

Jaja, ich grab sie alle aus 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Woher sollen wir denn wissen, ob du DirectX9 oder DX11 verwendest? Und in dem Beitrag Nr. 76 geht es um ein Problem mit dem Laden von Spielständen.


 
Sehr richtig, auch bei mir stürzt das Game beim Ladebildschirm ab, der Ladebalken wird voll und dann nix mehr, Welches Dirx ich verwende versuche ich grade rauszufinden, beim Googlen habe ich festgestellt, das es mit DirX in Verbindung mit C2 ein Problem gab. Nun bin ich auf Spurensuche, warum meines beim Ladebildschirm abstürzt.

Edit: Ich deinstalliere C2 gerade und versuche dann beim neu installieren, ob ich die DirXVersion aussuchen kann.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Mein Gott, jetzt erkennt C2 die Backup-Version nicht und will das ganze Spiel neu runterladen. Mich kann der ganze Mist gleich xxxxxxxx, nix funktioniert hier 
Gibts noch einen Weg, die Daten der Backup-Datei zu installieren? Über den Ordner geht nix, da gibts nur Unterordner Disk1, Disk2......


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

arme Mona


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> arme Mona



Weißt du zufällig, wie ich ein Spiel, das ich übers Steam-Backup gesichert habe neu installieren kann?


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Gibts noch einen Weg, die Daten der Backup-Datei zu installieren? Über den Ordner geht nix, da gibts nur Unterordner Disk1, Disk2......


 
Wie über den Ordner?
Gehst du im Explorer in den Ordner und willst das Backup installieren?

Falls ja, mach das über Steam.

Steam --> Backup and Restore --> und da wählst dann das Backup


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, wie ich ein Spiel, das ich übers Steam-Backup gesichert habe neu installieren kann?


 
nein, leider nicht
ich mach das meistens Manuell


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie über den Ordner?
> Gehst du im Explorer in den Ordner und willst das Backup installieren?
> 
> Falls ja, mach das über Steam.
> ...



Ahja cool, mit Sichern und Wiederherstellen klappt es 

Aber ihr glaubt es nicht... nein, selbst ich kann es nicht fassen... da dachte ich mir, sch.... auf C2, du hast ja noch eine unbenutzte GOTY (Batman-AA)da rumliegen, installiere ich halt die.

Kaum mit der Installation angefangen, flattert mir schon die erste Warnung rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es nicht so traurig, man könnte sich totlachen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2013)

Du brauchst einen Hardware-Doktor... Oder noch besser: Einen Exorzisten.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Wenn die Spezifikationen in deinem Profil aktuell sind, dann hast du eine GTX 560.



> LOL. Die haben es immer noch nicht geschafft den Freeze-Bug, der bei 460 und 560 auftritt zu fixen. Seit 8 Monaten.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/9327258-nvidia-geforce-treiber-331-82-whql-mit-leistungsboost-von-bis-zu-50-prozent-steht-zum-download-bereit.html#post9664485


> Vielen Dank für die Info, dann brauch ich mir den Download nicht antun. Im Mom nutze ich wieder den 314er, da läuft noch alles sauber.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/9327258-nvidia-geforce-treiber-331-82-whql-mit-leistungsboost-von-bis-zu-50-prozent-steht-zum-download-bereit.html#post9664617

Und hier vielleicht noch zum besseren Verständnis:


> In einem anderen Thread (hier in diesem Forum) schilderte ich Grafikprobleme, die dann mit einer Installation eines älteren Treibers gelöst wurden.
> So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit der Lösung nicht, da vor allem bei neueren Titeln aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber notwendig sind und folglich diese Spiele für mich ausgeschlossen sind.


Freezes mit Gainward Geforce 560 GTX Ti - ComputerBase Forum

So, mehr Hinweise werde ich aber nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Oh vielen Dank für die Info und die Links, ich werde auf jeden Fall die neueste Version installieren , danke für deine Mühe 

Auf jeden Fall, Batman Arkham Asylum funktioniert wenigstens einwandfrei, auch der Sound, womit wohl auch meine Soundkarte keine Probleme macht . Schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus, eine halbe Stunde hab' ich es schon gespielt, macht Laune auf mehr


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob du es schon probiert hast, aber den Dunklen Ritter kannst du auch an dein Steamprofil binden


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, geht es auch, wenn er schon installiert ist, oder soll ich besser nochmal deinstallieren und dann den Code auf Steam eingeben und neu installieren?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. November 2013)

Nein es müsste auch funktionieren wenn es schon installiert ist. Die Bindung an Steam erfolgte ja nur aus dem Grund, da Games for Windows Live nächstes Jahr abgeschaltet wird und du dann Batman AA nur noch über Steam spielen kannst.

Einziges Problem ist, wenn du es bei Stam aktiviert hast und es über Steam Spielen möchtest musst du es noch einmal downloaden und in deinem Steamordner installieren, auch deinen Spielstand kannst du nicht übernehemen, oder nur schwer (es gibt eine Anleitung dazu, ist aber ein bisschen trickreich )

Da würd ich doch dann eher sagen, spiel es erstmal in der normalen Variante (also die, die du gerade installiert hast) durch und erfreu dich am genialen Handlungsstrang 

Edit: Ob die Installation von der DVD in das Steam-Verzeichnis vorgenommen weden kann, weiß ich leider nicht. Solltest du es über Steam spielen wollen würd ich es einfach durch den Steamclient downloaden.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oh vielen Dank für die Info und die Links, ich werde auf jeden Fall die neueste Version installieren , danke für deine Mühe


Nein, eben *nicht* die neueste Version installieren, sondern wie in einem der Kommentare geschrieben die Version 314.

Natürlich könnte man probeweise auch den neuesten Treiber testen, aber der soll immer noch genau zu den genannten Freezes und Abstürzen führen.


----------



## svd (24. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Woher sollen wir denn wissen, ob du DirectX9 oder DX11 verwendest?
> [...]


 
Falls das in Zunkunft mal wieder von Bedeutung wird... mir wird das immer von meinem heißgeliebten "MSI Afterburner" gesagt.
Wenn du dir die Bildwiederholrate im Spiel einblenden lässt, stellt er dem Zahlenwert ein "D3Dx" vor, welches halt zB "D3D9" oder "D3D11" etc. sein kann.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Falls das in Zunkunft mal wieder von Bedeutung wird... mir wird das immer von meinem heißgeliebten "MSI Afterburner" gesagt.
> Wenn du dir die Bildwiederholrate im Spiel einblenden lässt, stellt er dem Zahlenwert ein "D3Dx" vor, welches halt zB "D3D9" oder "D3D11" etc. sein kann.


Danke für die Info, aber das Problem war ja nicht ob ich es auf meinem Computer bei einem Spiel nicht weiß.


----------



## svd (24. November 2013)

Die Antwort war jetzt, obgleich des Zitats, nicht direkt an dich gerichtet. 
Aber wenn Mona das nächste Mal reinschaut könnte es für sie nützlich sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Die Antwort war jetzt, obgleich des Zitats, nicht direkt an dich gerichtet.
> Aber wenn Mona das nächste Mal reinschaut könnte es für sie nützlich sein.


Ach so, Tools die ich nicht kenne würde ich grundsätzlich nicht jemandem empfehlen, außer es gäbe keine andere Möglichkeit, dann schreibe ich aber dazu, dass ich es selbst nicht getestet habe.

Und da Golani bereits angedeutet hat, dass man vermutlich in Steam zwischen DX9 und DX11 auswählen kann, würde ich es auch nicht in diesem Fall so empfehlen, aber diese Frage wurde sowieso aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ach so, Tools die ich nicht kenne würde ich grundsätzlich nicht jemandem empfehlen, außer es gäbe keine andere Möglichkeit, dann schreibe ich aber dazu, dass ich es selbst nicht getestet habe.
> 
> Und da Golani bereits angedeutet hat, dass man vermutlich in Steam zwischen DX9 und DX11 auswählen kann, würde ich es auch nicht in diesem Fall so empfehlen, aber diese Frage wurde sowieso aus den Augen verloren.



Ich hab bei Crysis 2 keine Option gefunden, mit der ich zwischen DX9 und DX11 hätte auswählen können.


----------



## golani79 (24. November 2013)

Versuchs mal damit:



> To play “Crysis 2″ in direct X 9 mode for better performance, right-click  on the shortcut, if you don’t have shortcut, create one. Click  “Properties”. Under “Shortcut” tab in the target line, add ” -dx9″ after  the target so that it looks something like this:
> “C:\Program Files\Crysis 2\Crysis 2.exe” -dx9



Hab ich von hier: Crysis 2 : Troubleshoot guide - JaCk's GuiDe..
Da gibts auch noch einige andere Troubleshooting Tipps für Crysis 2 - vlt. hilft dir ja das weiter.


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2013)

Ich glaub, iich hab' es geschafft. Ich habe den Grafikkartentreiber upgedatet, aber automatisch über den Gerätemanage (der konnte im Internet ein Update finden), danach habe ich die exe auf Windows XP umgestellt und hab in den Optionen des Spieles selbst Dx11 deaktiviert (war zum Glück unter "Grafik" möglich)
Nachdem ich zum 7. Mal das ewig lange Intro hinter mich gebracht hatte, blieb das Spiel endlich bei diesem ominösen Ladebildschirm nicht mehr hängen. Obwohl mir erst das Laden auch zu lange dauerte und ich mit strg-alt-entf wieder rausging, sah ich dann mit erstaunen, das beim Taskmanager bei Crysis 2 ein "wird ausgeführt" steht. Also schnell wieder rein ins Spiel und siehe da, es ging tatsächlich weiter 

Ich bin jetzt mal vorsichtig optimistisch  jetzt bleibt noch zu hoffen, das das Spiel selbst die ganze Mühe wert war und super ist


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2013)

Zu früh gefreut, jetzt lässt es sich nicht mal mehr starten. Obwohl ich "als Administrator starten" abgeschaltet hab, startet es immer mit der Administratorfrage, klicke ich auf ja, kommt diese Abfrage nach 2 Sekunden wieder, ich klick wieder auf ja und dann kommt die Abfrage wieder, so geht das endlos weiter. Und das obwohl ich als Administrator starten abgeschalten habe.... ich hab' endgültig die Schnauze voll von dem ********Spiel.


----------



## golani79 (24. November 2013)

Schalt testweise mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus aus.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich glaub, iich hab' es geschafft. Ich habe den Grafikkartentreiber upgedatet, aber automatisch über den Gerätemanage (der konnte im Internet ein Update finden),


Zum Thema Grafiktreiber schreibe ich nur noch so viel, wenn du es anders machst als die meisten anderen, dann brauchst du dich aber auch nicht zu wundern, wenn du immer wieder Probleme mit Spielen hast.

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Nvidia ist, aber bei ATI/AMD werden wichtige Shader-Dateien mit dem gesamten Grafiktreiber-Paket mit installiert.

Zudem hatte ich geschrieben, dass es mit dem neuesten Treiber zu Problemen kommen kann, dass du dich jetzt über Probleme wunderst verstehe ich nicht.

Und du machst zu viele Änderungen auf einmal, so ist es unmöglich herauszufinden welche Änderungen das jeweilige Problem verursacht hat oder auch nicht.

Immer nur eine einzelne Veränderung machen und dann ausprobieren, ansonsten kann man auch Tage mit der Fehlersuche verbringen.


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt den Kombatilittsmodus ausgeschalten und kann einstweilen normal spielen. 


Spoiler



ich bin gerade zur U-Bahnstation geflüchtet, um den Typen zu finden und muss dort jetzt auch wieder raus flüchten



Es funktioniert auf jeden Fall nur mit Windows XP SP2 und DX11 deaktiviert. Ich hab nochmal bei der Grafikkarte nachgeschaut, wie die wirklich heißt, es ist eine 550 Ti, keine 560, also nicht die Karte, die bei C2 Probleme machen soll.
Ich hab' es deshalb über den Gerätemanager versucht upzudaten, weil ich Angst hatte, das ich es nicht mehr hinbekomme, wenn ich die Grafikkarte erst mal deinstalliert habe. Die Grafik bei deinstalliertem Treiber macht mir richtig Panik.... ich mach sowas ja auch nicht oft, sodaß ich mich daran gewöhnen könnte. Ich habe im Gerätemanager die Karte rechts angeklickt, auf Eigenschaften, dann auf Treiber, dann auf aktuallisieren, dann auf "online suchen" und da wurde automatisch ein neuerer Treiber gefunden und installiert, ich musste nur noch neu starten. Treiberdatum ist der 23.10.13, Version ist 9.18.13.3165.... wird schon passen.... hoff ich.... 

Etwas fürchte ich mich noch davor, wenn ich das Spiel beende und dann wieder den letzten Spielstand laden möchte. Ich hab im Internet gelesen, das das bei vielen nicht funktioniert und das sie das Spiel wieder von vorne beginnen mussten. Sollte das so sein ist für mich völlig klar, das es das dann war. Ich spiele C2 jetzt noch ausgiebig um es auszunutzen und dann seh ich eh weiter


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Die Grafik bei deinstalliertem Treiber macht mir richtig Panik.... ich mach sowas ja auch nicht oft, sodaß ich mich daran gewöhnen könnte. Ich habe im Gerätemanager die Karte rechts angeklickt, auf Eigenschaften, dann auf Treiber, dann auf aktuallisieren, dann auf "online suchen" und da wurde automatisch ein neuerer Treiber gefunden und installiert, ich musste nur noch neu starten. Treiberdatum ist der 23.10.13, Version ist 9.18.13.3165.... wird schon passen.... hoff ich....


Aber sich dann nicht über die Spiele beschweren wenn diese nicht funktionieren, die können dann vermutlich zumeist gar nichts dafür.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2013)

Ich wäre eh langsam dafür, Monalye eine Konsole zu empfehlen


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber sich dann nicht über die Spiele beschweren wenn diese nicht funktionieren, die können dann vermutlich zumeist gar nichts dafür.


 
Naja, sonst funktioniert aber ja auch alles, bisher hatte ich nur noch mit Fallout 3 Probleme, das aber nachweißlich nicht für Win7 optimiert ist und daher Probleme macht.
Sonst hatte ich mit Games noch nie Probleme.

Nachdem ich jetzt ausgiebig in C2 reingeschaut habe und meine Neugier fürs erste gestillt ist, spiel ich nun Witcher 2 weiter, da bin ich ja mittlerweile im 2. Akt angekommen.
Dazu hab ich eine kleine Frage... sie mag etwas naiv sein, also steinigt mich dafür nicht : Sagt gibt es in diesem Spiel gar keine Schnellreisemöglichkeit.... irgendwie.... irgendwohin? Das ist echt mächtig anstrengend, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das das alle so gespielt haben, wie ich....
Ein kleiner Nachteil ist auch das Craftigsystem, bzw. die Möglichkeit an neue/bessere Ausrüstung und Waffen zu kommen. Das ist echt äusserst umständlich gemacht... als hätte man ja sonst nichts zu tun 

Ich bin gerade in dieser Stadt vom 2. Akt, bin nicht sicher, irgendwas mit Vergen oder so.... und sich da zurecht zu finden ist was für Nobelpreisträger. Ich find nicht mal die Schenke, obwohl ich augenscheinlich lt Karte 10 m davor stehe.... nur blöd, da is ne Wand dazwischen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich wäre eh langsam dafür, Monalye eine Konsole zu empfehlen


 
Neeeee, die sind ja auch alle kaputt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Neeeee, die sind ja auch alle kaputt.


 Außerdem schätze ich Mona so ein, dass sie ihre geliebte Maus und Tastatur nicht gegen ein PS4/XBONE-Gamepad tauschen würde, wenn die Dinger die einzige Steuerungsoption sind. Dafür hat sie einen zu guten (Spiele)-Geschmack...


----------



## golani79 (24. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie einen zu guten (Spiele)-Geschmack...


 


Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

hmmmm, um mal so ein Problemchen gelöst zu bekommen, an was kann das hängen wenn man versucht mit einer 7790 per HDMI einen TV anzuschließen und das nicht funktioniert?
Hab ich da irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm, um mal so ein Problemchen gelöst zu bekommen, an was kann das hängen wenn man versucht mit einer 7790 per HDMI einen TV anzuschließen und das nicht funktioniert?
> Hab ich da irgendwas vergessen?


 Wenn der TV mehrere HDMI-Buchsen hat, evtl. manuell auf das entsprechende Signal umschalten ?
Anders als bei BR-Playern reagieren TVs nicht unbedingt automatisch auf Signale von PC-Hardware...


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn der TV mehrere HDMI-Buchsen hat, evtl. manuell auf das entsprechende Signal umschalten ?
> Anders als bei BR-Playern reagieren TVs nicht unbedingt automatisch auf Signale von PC-Hardware...


 
also Cousinchen hat da sicher den richtigen Kanal gewählt, aber der TV wird auch nicht mal als Monitor erkannt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> also Cousinchen hat da sicher den richtigen Kanal gewählt, aber der TV wird auch nicht mal als Monitor erkannt


 Alternativ mal mit VGA-Kabel versucht (sofern der Fernseher einen solchen Anschluss hat) ?
Ansonsten würde ich mal das HDMI-Kabel checken...


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

naja, ne, der Recher steht da schon ein "stück" weit weg, also zumindest zu weit für ein VGA-Kabel und der soll halt in er Konfiguration wie der Jetzt da mit nem Schreibtisch so "daneben" steht auch so bleiben


----------



## MisterSmith (24. November 2013)

Nur eine HDMI Verbindung ohne DVI? Dann müsste es eigentlich einfach so funktionieren, gut ich habe das nur mal aus Interesse an meinem TFT-Monitor getestet, aber dürfte bei einem TV auch nicht viel anders sein.

Wenn da allerdings auch noch DVI dranhängt, sieht es natürlich anders aus, so wie z. B. hier.
http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-software-problemen/9326565-ploetzlich-kein-vollbild-mehr-auf-fernseher-amd-graka-treiber-merkwuerdig.html


----------



## svd (24. November 2013)

Sie hat aber wirklich die Grafikkarte und nicht das Mainboard am TV hängen?


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Sie hat aber wirklich die Grafikkarte und nicht das Mainboard am TV hängen?


 
ja, denn das MB hat kein HDMI


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nur eine HDMI Verbindung ohne DVI? Dann müsste es eigentlich einfach so funktionieren, gut ich habe das nur mal aus Interesse an meinem TFT-Monitor getestet, aber dürfte bei einem TV auch nicht viel anders sein.
> 
> Wenn da allerdings auch noch DVI dranhängt, sieht es natürlich anders aus, so wie z. B. hier.
> http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-so...-fernseher-amd-graka-treiber-merkwuerdig.html



ja, ich dachte das wäre vielleicht klar, aber sicher hängt da noch ein normaler Monitor dran
 so das halt neben dem sitzen am Monitor auch das schauen auf der Couch möglich wär
aber ich schau das mal durch


----------



## svd (24. November 2013)

Vielleicht auch mal nachsehen, ob Auflösung und Farbtiefe vom TV Gerät unterstützt werden.


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal nachsehen, ob Auflösung und Farbtiefe vom TV Gerät unterstützt werden.


 
naja, da müsste ja aber zumindest angezeigt werden, das da ein Gerät dran hängt, oder?
Das Ding bekommt auch kein Signal
aber ich husch da morgen selbst mal rüber und guck mir des an


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2013)

ok, morgen ist gestern geworden, weil krank
das Problem war relativ simpel, das Kabel war einfach nen Montagsstück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Problem war relativ simpel, das Kabel war einfach nen Montagsstück


 Aha. Hab ich doch richtig getippt. 
Ich hatte auch mal ein HMDI-Kabel, das hat bei mir nicht reproduzierbare Aussetzer bei Bild und Ton verursacht, die mal kamen und wieder gingen. Hab damals schon leichten Angstschweiß bekommen, weil ich schon befürchtete der LED-TV oder der BR-Player hätte einen weg.
Seit ich ein Amazon-Kabel gekauft hab, gibt's keine Probleme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern eine Neben-Mission in "Splinter Cell - Blacklist" gestartet, die auf einer kleinen Inselanlage vor der englischen Küste spielt.
Dort muss man drei Apparate ungesehen hacken, um Daten von den Terroristen abzuzapfen.
Bei Apparat Nr. 2 (ein Telefon, wie mir scheint) sind horizontale wie vertikale Laserbarrieren. Bis unmittelbar vor dem Telefon komme ich ohne Mühe durch, aber ich muss da noch um einen Sessel herum, um ans Telefon zu gelangen.
Nur: Links wandern 4 Laser ständig hin und her, rechts versperren zwei fixe Laser den Weg. Ich kann mich da nirgends durchquetschen.

Frage: Wie komme ich ans Telefon, ohne den Alarm auszulösen ?! Hab gestern bestimmt ein halbes Dutzend Anläufe versucht, bin immer daran gescheitert...


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine Neben-Mission in "Splinter Cell - Blacklist" gestartet, die auf einer kleinen Inselanlage vor der englischen Küste spielt.
> Dort muss man drei Apparate ungesehen hacken, um Daten von den Terroristen abzuzapfen.
> Bei Apparat Nr. 2 (ein Telefon, wie mir scheint) sind horizontale wie vertikale Laserbarrieren. Bis unmittelbar vor dem Telefon komme ich ohne Mühe durch, aber ich muss da noch um einen Sessel herum, um ans Telefon zu gelangen.
> Nur: Links wandern 4 Laser ständig hin und her, rechts versperren zwei fixe Laser den Weg. Ich kann mich da nirgends durchquetschen.
> ...


 
Gibts wie bei ein paar älteren Splinter Cell Teilen die Möglichkeit, in einer Zentrale auf einem anderen Teil der Karte die Laserschranken partiell zumindestens zu deaktivieren ? Oder erwischts Du nur einen ungünstigen Rhythmus und kämst bei schneller Reaktion und optimalem Timing an den Lasern vorbei ? Kannst Du die rechten fixen Laser überspringen oder unten durchkriechen ? Oder an der Decke lang ?

Hab Blacklist bislang noch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibts wie bei ein paar älteren Splinter Cell Teilen die Möglichkeit, in einer Zentrale auf einem anderen Teil der Karte die Laserschranken partiell zumindestens zu deaktivieren ? Oder erwischts Du nur einen ungünstigen Rhythmus und kämst bei schneller Reaktion und optimalem Timing an den Lasern vorbei ? Kannst Du die rechten fixen Laser überspringen oder unten durchkriechen ? Oder an der Decke lang ?
> 
> Hab Blacklist bislang noch nicht.


 Naja, das Kriechen bringt mir da ja nix, die Schranken enden ja auf dem Boden. 
Der Bewegungs-Rythmus ist auch ein Hindernis, so schnell kann der alte Sama nicht flitzen.
Und überspringen geht ja erst recht nicht, weil die betr. Laser vertikal stehen (sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen).

Also: Sam kann weder einen auf Spidy Gonzales noch sich dünne wie der Supenkasper machen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2013)

Bei horizontalen Schranken müssen die Laser ja nicht zwangsläufig auf dem Boden enden. Aber wenn Du gerade sagts vertikal.... 

Decke entlang geht auch nicht ? Das wird wohl durch die vertikalen Laser auch verhindert oder ? Dann wäre ja als einzigste Lösung nur noch die Möglichkeit, daß es irgendwo ein Terminal gibt, wo man die Laser deaktivieren kann.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine Neben-Mission in "Splinter Cell - Blacklist" gestartet, die auf einer kleinen Inselanlage vor der englischen Küste spielt.
> Dort muss man drei Apparate ungesehen hacken, um Daten von den Terroristen abzuzapfen.
> Bei Apparat Nr. 2 (ein Telefon, wie mir scheint) sind horizontale wie vertikale Laserbarrieren. Bis unmittelbar vor dem Telefon komme ich ohne Mühe durch, aber ich muss da noch um einen Sessel herum, um ans Telefon zu gelangen.
> Nur: Links wandern 4 Laser ständig hin und her, rechts versperren zwei fixe Laser den Weg. Ich kann mich da nirgends durchquetschen.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cV4vhRmhAoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 *hand vorm kopf schlägt*

Ja woher sollte ich wissen dass diese blauen Schalter zur Laser-Anlage gehören...


----------



## LordCrash (6. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *hand vorm kopf schlägt*
> 
> Ja woher sollte ich wissen dass diese blauen Schalter zur Laser-Anlage gehören...


 Naja, man lernt halt nie aus. Freut mich, dass ich dir scheinbar weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *hand vorm kopf schlägt*
> 
> Ja woher sollte ich wissen dass diese blauen Schalter zur Laser-Anlage gehören...


 
So wies bei fast allen neuen Spielen ist: Alles was blinkt oder leuchtet kann benutzt/getötet werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So wies bei fast allen neuen Spielen ist: Alles was blinkt oder leuchtet kann benutzt/getötet werden


 Hab wohl zu lange (3 Jahre wohl her) kein SC mehr gespielt...  

Anderes Problem:
Zur Belustigung meines Sohne wollte ich gestern ein Paar Rekordzeit-Runden in* "Trackmania - Sunrise"* düsen, allerdings harmoniert dieses so gar nicht mit Win 7 (64-Bit). Bis auf den Options-Launcher kann ich nix daran starten.
Bevor ich mich im Netz rumwühle: Kennt jemand von euch eine Lösung, wie man es zum Laufen bekommt ?


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2013)

hmmm, mal ne Frage, vielleicht weiß das einer:
Aktuell ist bei Steam der Train Simulator im Angebot, wie schaut das aus wenn man die alte Version schon gekauft hat?
Geht dass wenn ich des jetzt kaufe das ich die Strecken da raus bekomme?

Save 82% on Train Simulator 2014 on Steam


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, mal ne Frage, vielleicht weiß das einer:
> Aktuell ist bei Steam der Train Simulator im Angebot, wie schaut das aus wenn man die alte Version schon gekauft hat?
> Geht dass wenn ich des jetzt kaufe das ich die Strecken da raus bekomme?
> 
> Save 82% on Train Simulator 2014 on Steam


Auch wenn dies jetzt etwas gewagt ist als Nicht-Steam-Nutzer, würde ich nach den Informationen der von dir verlinkten Seite schon davon ausgehen, dass das genau wie es da steht einzelne Artikel sind die man im Paket kauft.

Ansonsten wäre das schon eine üble Täuschung.


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Ah genau, da war ja noch dieser Thread , anstatt stundenlang vergeblich im Internet suchen, könnte ich mal hier euch erfahrene Gamer fragen 

Ich hab ein Problem zu Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon.
Ich muss einen Nerd beschützen und dabei all seine Bewacher töten... das Problem ist, sobald die mich entdeckt haben, beginnen sie den Nerd zu töten. Naja, was soll ich sagen, zig Mal versucht, zig Mal war der Nerd tot 
Hat von euch das jemand gespielt und kann mir einen Tipp geben bitte? Das Ganze spielt in der Mission 1, dieser Lösungungsansatz hier: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon - Komplettlösung - Gamesload Blog (ab dem Text: _Nach dieser müsst ihr Spider ein weiteres Mal beschützen, während dieser einen Computer hackt._ vorletzter Absatz) hilft mir überhaupt nicht weiter, diese Lösung auf spieletipps.de ist einfach nur ein Witz Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon - Komplettl : _Zu guter letzt müsst ihr noch eine Geiselrettungsmission machen. Schleicht euch links am Gebäude vorbei und lasst die beiden Wachen mithilfe des explosiven Fass' in die Luft gehen. Der Rest wird auf euch schießen, nicht die Geisel._ (letzter Absatz) und PCG hat leider gar keine Komplettlösung 
Ich suche mir hier also einen Wolf und finde nichts, bitte, bitte helft mir


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ah genau, da war ja noch dieser Thread , anstatt stundenlang vergeblich im Internet suchen, könnte ich mal hier euch erfahrene Gamer fragen
> 
> Ich hab ein Problem zu Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon.
> Ich muss einen Nerd beschützen und dabei all seine Bewacher töten... das Problem ist, sobald die mich entdeckt haben, beginnen sie den Nerd zu töten. Naja, was soll ich sagen, zig Mal versucht, zig Mal war der Nerd tot
> ...


 
Muss sagen, dass es bei mir auch so war, dass die Gegner sich eher für mich interressierten als den Nerd. Bin da auch meistens mitten rein ins Getümmel und hab die im Nahkampf erledigt.


----------



## Monalye (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' wohl im falschen Unterforum eine Frage gestellt und dadurch keine Antworten bekommen, darum möchte ich euch im richtigen Thread nochmal fragen, wär voll super, wenn jemand Bescheid wüsste 



Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ein kleines Problem mit Metro 2033, ich hab es in Deutsch installiert und wenn ich es auf Steam rechts anklicke, auf Eigenschaften gehe und dann auf Sprache, ist auch da Deutsch eingestellt. Dennoch läuft das Spiel auf Englisch, sowohl die geschriebenen Texte, als auch die Sprache. Die geschriebenen Texte wären mir ja soweit egal, das kann ich verstehen, aber das Gesprochene versteh ich nicht, der Typ der mich begleitet nuschelt so
> Wie krieg ich das Game auf Deutsch gestellt? Ich hab' mir das Spiel auf der Shop-Seite angesehen und da ist angegeben, das es auch eine deutsche Ausgabe gibt davon... wo hab ich das wohl falsch eingestellt?


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2014)

Laut Steamangaben gibt es keine deutsche Sprachausgabe - hast in den Optionen vom Spiel schon geschaut, ob du die Texte / Untertitel ändern kannst von der Sprache her?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' wohl im falschen Unterforum eine Frage gestellt und dadurch keine Antworten bekommen, darum möchte ich euch im richtigen Thread nochmal fragen, wär voll super, wenn jemand Bescheid wüsste


 
In den Optionen irgendwo im Spiel lässt sich die Sprache einstellen. Musst mal gucken


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Laut Steamangaben gibt es keine deutsche Sprachausgabe - hast in den Optionen vom Spiel schon geschaut, ob du die Texte / Untertitel ändern kannst von der Sprache her?



Ich versteh nicht, wie du das meinst, bei mir steht, das es auch auf Deutsch ist, ich konnte es auch beim Installieren auswählen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Untertitel kann ich in den Optionen umstellen, aber die Sprache nicht. Ich kann in der Steam-Bibliothek mit der re. MT das Spiel anklicken und unter Eigenschaften/Sprache auch Deutsch auswählen... aber das war ohnehin schon ausgewählt, dennoch ist es nur auf Englisch 

Ich bin heute schon zu müde, um mich damit zu befassen, der Tag war irrsinnig lange... ich hoff, das ich es morgen irgendwie hinbekomme... vielleicht fällt euch ja noch  was ein 
Wie war das bei euch, falls ihr das Spiel gespielt hattet?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Januar 2014)

Deinstallieren und dann neu runterladen. Das sollte eigentlich helfen (theoretisch).

Oder mach ein Rechtsklick in der Bibliothek auf das Spiel, gehe auf Lokale Dateien und dann "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen".

Vllt. hilft es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Moin Mona!

Schau mal in deinen Steamordner, oder da wo du Metro installiert hast, bei mir wäre das Steam -->SteamApps -->Common -->Metro 2033 und dort schau mal nach der Datei sounds.de.vfs0, sollte diese Datei in ihrer Größe 0 KB betragen, wird es schwierig Metro auf dt. zu spielen.
Es klingt für mich so, dass du nicht die dt./österr. Version von Metro erworben hast, denn nur diese wurden von THQ mit dt. Audiodateien vertrieben (so wurde es ebenfalls bei Homefront vorgegangen, nur so als Randnotiz), auch wenn Verpackung und Handbuch auf dt. sein sollten.
Sollte dies so sein schreib mal den Steamsupport an und schilder dort dein Problem, ich kenne aus anderen Foren, das die Audiodateien nachgeliefert werden können. Die werden dann vielleicht nur noch ein Bild deines Produkschlüssells verlangen, doch sonst sollte es reibungslos verlaufen


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Moin Mona!
> 
> Schau mal in deinen Steamordner, oder da wo du Metro installiert hast, bei mir wäre das Steam -->SteamApps -->Common -->Metro 2033 und dort schau mal nach der Datei sounds.de.vfs0, sollte diese Datei in ihrer Größe 0 KB betragen, wird es schwierig Metro auf dt. zu spielen.
> Es klingt für mich so, dass du nicht die dt./österr. Version von Metro erworben hast, denn nur diese wurden von THQ mit dt. Audiodateien vertrieben (so wurde es ebenfalls bei Homefront vorgegangen, nur so als Randnotiz), auch wenn Verpackung und Handbuch auf dt. sein sollten.
> Sollte dies so sein schreib mal den Steamsupport an und schilder dort dein Problem, ich kenne aus anderen Foren, das die Audiodateien nachgeliefert werden können. Die werden dann vielleicht nur noch ein Bild deines Produkschlüssells verlangen, doch sonst sollte es reibungslos verlaufen


 
Ach das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein, da kauft man sich in der Pyramide so eine Packung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer kommt da auf die Idee, das man da um die deutsche Sprache betteln muss, davon abgesehen, das es sich ohne PhysXLoader-Probleme nicht mal installieren ließ  Von THQ ist es definitiv, weil ich mich noch darüber gefreut hatte, als ich das Logo beim Starten gesehen hatte (sicher ein cooles Game wenn es von THQ ist)
Warum immer ich


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, im Steam Ordner zum Spiel hab ich bei de nicht 0 KB stehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bedeutet nun.... was?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist immer ärgerlich.
Also die Audiodatei liegt bei 0 KB? 
Das Problem hatten aber auch einige andere, Verpackung deutsch, sogar wie bei dir mit komplett in dt.-Kennzeichnug nur dt. Sprache war nicht vorhanden.
Ich seh grad das Spiel wurde sogar schon von Deep Silver vertrieben, eigentlich hat nur THQ solch Sperenzchen mit den Audiodateien getrieben


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach ja, im Steam Ordner zum Spiel hab ich bei de nicht 0 KB stehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Hatte gerade eine Steam-Reparatur durchgeführt, 1 Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden und wird nun neu ausgeführt... heißt es.

Ich probiers mal aus, wahrscheinlich funktioniert jetzt der PhysXLoader wieder nicht mehr, dann hau' ich das Game von der Platte 


edit1: Die komplette Oberfläche ist schon mal nur in Englisch: "load", "new Game", blabla 

edit2: Nach Klick auf "Continue" fing der gleich wieder in Englisch zu nuscheln an... ich kapiers einfach nicht, ich hasse installieren, wenn ich meine Freizeit mehr mit installieren und nochmal neu installieren verbringen muss, anstatt zu zocken


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich müsstest du unter Spieloptionen die dt. Sprache auch auswählen können, mehr noch eigentlich alle die auch im Ordner gelistet sind. Wär irgendwie seltsam, wenn dem nicht so wäre, denn so langsam gehen mir die Lösungsvorschläge aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Habs jetzt deinstalliert und installiere gerade neu, anfangs konnte ich nur die Installationsspache wählen, jetzt installiert Steam wieder selbständig und ich habe keinen Einfluss 
Wenn das wieder nur in Englisch geht, weiß ich mir nimma zu helfen... wenn der blöde Typ nicht so nuscheln würde, das ich ihn wenigstens ansatzweise verstehen könnte, wäre es ja nicht so ein Problem, die Texte in Englisch sind mehr oder weniger egal, die kann ich lesen.

So ein Mist 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du unter Spieloptionen die dt. Sprache auch auswählen können, mehr noch eigentlich alle die auch im Ordner gelistet sind. Wär irgendwie seltsam, wenn dem nicht so wäre, denn so langsam gehen mir die Lösungsvorschläge aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert auch, schon 10 x angeklickt das Teil, es ist Deutsch ausgewählt, ich könnte noch unter 10 anderen Sprachen wählen, aber es ist doch auf Deutsch gestellt


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Habs jetzt deinstalliert und installiere gerade neu, anfangs konnte ich nur die Installationsspache wählen, jetzt installiert Steam wieder selbständig und ich habe keinen Einfluss
> Wenn das wieder nur in Englisch geht, weiß ich mir nimma zu helfen... wenn der blöde Typ nicht so nuscheln würde, das ich ihn wenigstens ansatzweise verstehen könnte, wäre es ja nicht so ein Problem, die Texte in Englisch sind mehr oder weniger egal, die kann ich lesen.
> 
> So ein Mist



Sonst schau mal bevor du das Spiel startest in der Steamoberfläche bei Metro unter Eigenschaften und dort unter Sprache, ob auch wirklich Deutsch ausgewählt ist, danach würde ich es es erst starten, sollte dann die Oberfläche wieder nur auf Englisch sein, läuft irgendetwas nicht rund.


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2014)

Was isn auf deiner Spiele DVD so alles drauf?
Und welche Sprachen sind hinten auf der Verpackung angegeben? Bei mir steht Spiel dt. Handbuch dt. und auf der DVD ist folgendes zu finden - und wenn ich das Setup starte, kann ich auch da schon Deutsch auswählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Oh, also den DVD-Inhalt hab ich auf diese Weise noch nicht angesehen, stimmt, das wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen... ich schließe jetzt diese Installation mal ab, schau was bei raus kommt, wenn es nicht klappt duchsuche ich die DVD, danke für den Hinweiß 

Edit: auf der Rückseite der Packung ist eine deutsche Fahne, daneben steht "Spiel und dann noch eine deutsche Fahne und daneben steht "Handbuch"... es sollte also gehen.


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2014)

Hab auch noch den Foreneintrag gefunden - anscheinend kann auch der Steamsupport helfen.

Metro 2033 kein deutsch - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' mir deinen Link angesehen, das haben wir weiter oben schon festgestellt, das bei mir nicht 0 KB stehen bei der deutschen Sprachdatei, siehe mein Foto oben.

Ich hab schnell noch mal die Rückseite fotografiert, wie das mit den Fahnen zu verstehen war, was ich oben zu beschreiben versuchte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2014)

Es ging mir nicht um die Größe der Audiodatei, sondern um Posting #35, welches zeigt, dass der Steamsupport helfen kann 

Also auf meinem DVD Case ist es hinten gleich angegeben, wie bei dir.


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. Januar 2014)

Bei Metro 2033 kann man doch im Spiel, im Optionsmenü die Sprachausgabe sowie Untertitelausgabe frei einstellen wie es einem gefällt. 0o

Z.B ich hatte es selber auf russisch mit deutschen Untertitel gespielt.

P.S. die Menüs sind bei mir alle auf Englisch, Sprache auf Russisch und Untertitel auf Deutsch


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bei Metro 2033 kann man doch im Spiel, im Optionsmenü die Sprachausgabe sowie Untertitelausgabe frei einstellen wie es einem gefällt. 0o
> 
> Z.B ich hatte es selber auf russisch mit deutschen Untertitel gespielt.
> 
> P.S. die Menüs sind bei mir alle auf Englisch, Sprache auf Russisch und Untertitel auf Deutsch



Hm... ich hab' doch in den Optionen rumgesucht, als mich diese englische Nuschelei genervt hat... könnte es möglich sein, das ich das Wesentliche dabei übersehen hätte? Das die Menüs ohnehin schon mal alle in Englisch sind, ist ein guter Hinweiß, danke, somit gebe ich in Zukunft nicht schon beim Anblick des Menüs auf. 
Die Neuinstallation ist grade beim Runterladen irgendwelcher neuer Dateien, wenn es fertig ist, versuche ich es gleich nochmal. Hoffentlich wird nicht wieder der PhysXLoader die große Hürde


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bei Metro 2033 kann man doch im Spiel, im Optionsmenü die Sprachausgabe sowie Untertitelausgabe frei einstellen wie es einem gefällt. 0o
> 
> Z.B ich hatte es selber auf russisch mit deutschen Untertitel gespielt.
> 
> P.S. die Menüs sind bei mir alle auf Englisch, Sprache auf Russisch und Untertitel auf Deutsch



So, hab jetz das Spiel gestartet, ich kann in den Optionen nur einstellen ("GameOptions") ob ich Untertitel haben will, also ja oder nein.. kann ich anhaken. Ich habe nun englische Untertitel....
Auf "Sound" kann ich nur "MasterVolume" und "MusicVolume" einstellen, also die Lautstärke des jeweiligen.

Wo bitte könnte ich die Sprache einstellen, wo hast du das zb. auf Russisch gestellt????


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Ich deinstallier nochmal alles und versuch die Installation so wie Golani79 vorgeschlagen hat.


Ahhhhhhh, habs gefunden, es sind die Optionen bevor man ins Spiel geht, nicht die Optionen im Spiel. Hab es heraussen nun tatsächlich auf Deutsch stellen können und nun ist AUCH mein Menü auf Deutsch 

ENDLICH geschafft


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Mach mal einen Screenshot vom Optionsmenü.

Hat sich ja dann erledigt


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Spielen


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Screenshot vom Optionsmenü.
> 
> Hat sich ja dann erledigt



Ich hab' einen Screenshot gemacht, aber bei Steam funktioniert das Anzeigen der Screenshots schon wieder nicht. Die Linkadresse ist auf jeden Fall Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Endlich geschafft, das das Spiel auf Deutsch läuft ... falls es wieder mal funktioniert 

Auch bei meiner Online-Sammlung sehe ich momentan nur schwarze Bilder  http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198026822122/screenshots/#scrollTop=0



golani79 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß beim Spielen



Vielen Dank


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' einen Screenshot gemacht, aber bei Steam funktioniert das Anzeigen der Screenshots schon wieder nicht. Die Linkadresse ist auf jeden Fall Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Endlich geschafft, das das Spiel auf Deutsch läuft ... falls es wieder mal funktioniert
> 
> Auch bei meiner Online-Sammlung sehe ich momentan nur schwarze Bilder  http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198026822122/screenshots/#scrollTop=0


 
Also ich seh alles in Farbe und bunt 

Na da ist doch noch alles gut gegangen, da hab mal viel Spaß in Moskaus Metro.


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, jetzt gehts bei mir auch wieder, ist wohl nur etwas festgehangen. Ich hab' noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, wo alles nur auf Englisch ging und ich fast verzweifelt bin dran und dann noch ein paar Invinite Bilder aus den letzten Tagen, ich spiel das ja ein zweites Mal durch und ab und zu bin ich von der Grafik voll begeistert.

Steam Community :: Monalye :: Screenshots


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> ...Warum immer ich


Ich schätze es ist eine Mischung aus einer großen Portion Ungeduld und einer Brise selbsterfüllender Prophezeiung. 

Wobei ich ersteres verstehen kann, aber du solltest vielleicht deinen Ärger auf die unnötigen Neuinstallationen richten.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2014)

hmmm, sind die Steamserver grade wieder abgeschmiert?
Motte! Steck sofort den Stecker wieder rein, hol dir aus einem anderen Büro wenn den Serverraum saugst!


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, sind die Steamserver grade wieder abgeschmiert?


 
Jup, die schmieren schon den ganzen Tag immer wieder ab. Mich und Bremse hats heut nachmittag auch rausgehauen. Saftladen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jup, die schmieren schon den ganzen Tag immer wieder ab. Mich und Bremse hats heut nachmittag auch rausgehauen. Saftladen.


 
blöde
aber mir geht´s halt so darum festzustellen, ob das beim ISP oder Steam liegt


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2014)

Seit dieser komische Angriff auf die Server war, seitdem spinnt das manchmal


----------



## Monalye (9. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem in Fear2, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand von euch einen Tipp geben.

Ich bin gerade in Kapitel 10 "Snake Fist" und muss gerade gegen diesen Colonel Vanek kämpfen. Dabei soll ich stupide ewig lange auf die rechte MT hämmern, womit ich mit ihm herumrangel. Jetzt bin ich dabei aber schon zweimal gestorben und ich hab' keinen Plan wieso. Deshalb hab ich bei einer Komplettlösung nachgesehen (bisher ohne ausgekommen ) und da steht als Erklärung:



> Drückt anschließend den Knopf direkt daneben und rangelt mit Colonel Vanek. Dazu müsst ihr genau wie bei den Kämpfen gegen Alma fleißig auf den angezeigten Knopf drücken und zu guter Letzt die rechte Schultertaste betätigen.
> Quelle: F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin: Komplettlösung - Kapitel 10: Snake Fist - PC, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 - Gameswelt



Was zur Hölle ist die rechte Schultertaste? Mir wird während der ganzen Zeit angezeigt, das ich die rechte Maustaste hämmern muss, also kann es diese ja wohl nicht sein? Nachdem ich 2 Minuten auf die re MT gehämmert habe, schreit der Colonel auf einmal "Du altes Miststück" und erschießt mich ... gehts noch??
Also gegen Mechs kämpfen macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß, Raketenwerfer auspacken und BÄMMMM... aber dieses "Quickevent" (das ist ja sowas oder?) ist völlig daneben und unnötig.

Weiß jemand, was ich da genau machen muss bitte, wie habt ihr diese Sequenz geschafft? Das darf ja echt nicht wahr sein, jetzt bin ich schon so weit gekommen und häng an so einem Blödsinn fest


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2014)

Die Schultertasten sind die "vorne" am Controller, also die die man mit den Zeigefingern benutzt, weswegen die Info nur Mittelbrauchbar ist 
Es könnte auch sein, dass das ein Bug bei der PC-Portierung ist


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was ich da genau machen muss bitte, wie habt ihr diese Sequenz geschafft? Das darf ja echt nicht wahr sein, jetzt bin ich schon so weit gekommen und häng an so einem Blödsinn fest


 
Ist leider schon ein bisschen her bei mir deswegen weiß ichs nicht mehr genau...
Rechte Schultertaste beim Controller ist aber eigentlich einfach Schießen oder? Kannst du vllt Linke Mausttaste drücken um ihn abzuknallen?


----------



## Monalye (9. Februar 2014)

Das hab ich schon probiert, aber ich verwende die Waffe quasi als Schild und schlag ihn damit immer weg. Ich kann deshalb nicht zielen und feuern... 
Ach so, eine Controllertaste ist das... hm, ich versuchs nochmal und hämmer noch mal wie verrückt die re MT. Morgen hab ich Frühschicht und wenn ich etwas spastisch bin beim Arbeiten, werd ich meinem Chef erklären, das ich so einen harten Überlebenskampf erleiden musste


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Naja, zumindest hast du eine Ausrede, warum du dich in Zeitlupe bewegst.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

wozu gibt es den Buff Koffein? , einfach so nen Liter trinken, dann läufste aber auch rum wie nen Duracell-Häschen 
Aber ansonsten find ich auch spontan keine andere Kompletlösung die irgendwie weiter hilft


----------



## Monalye (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hab's nach 5 x sterben endlich geschafft und ganz ehrlich, mir tut das Handgelenk jetzt total weh  Ich hab' jetzt sicher 5 Minuten lang auf die rechte MT eingehämmert, bis ich gesehen habe, das wenn ich die Waffe gegen sein Gesicht drücke, kurz die li MT angezeigt wird, das ich die zu drücken hätte. Also hab ich weiter geklickt wie blöd, bis mir die Hand schon fast abgefallen ist und ich ihn endlich wieder in dieser Position hatte. Ich musste mit der linken Hand auf die linke MT drücken, also beidhändig die Maus bedienen, weil mir die rechte Hand schon so weh getan hat, das ich das nicht mal hinbekommen hätte.... 



Spoiler



Ich hab' das Ganze mit Screenshots dokumentiert, anfangs, damit ihr wisst wo ich grad festhänge... nun habe ich eine tolle Galerie über diesen Kampf, wen es interessiert: 
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab's nach 5 x sterben endlich geschafft und ganz ehrlich, mir tut das Handgelenk jetzt total weh  Ich hab' jetzt sicher 5 Minuten lang auf die rechte MT eingehämmert, bis ich gesehen habe, das wenn ich die Waffe gegen sein Gesicht drücke, kurz die li MT angezeigt wird, das ich die zu drücken hätte. Also hab ich weiter geklickt wie blöd, bis mir die Hand schon fast abgefallen ist und ich ihn endlich wieder in dieser Position hatte. Ich musste mit der linken Hand auf die linke MT drücken, also beidhändig die Maus bedienen, weil mir die rechte Hand schon so weh getan hat, das ich das nicht mal hinbekommen hätte....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und gute Besserung für dein Handgelenk


----------



## Monalye (10. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und gute Besserung für dein Handgelenk


 

danke


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

wobei ich ja bei Vane(c)k immer an den CM von WoW denken muss 
Aber schön das du das Spiel und das Spiel nicht (und dein handgelenk) gebrochen hat


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Oh, das wird schon noch kommen, wenn die Force Feedback Anzüge mal richtig funktionieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2014)

Für "The Banner Saga" wurde eigentlich für Ende März eine komplett deutsche Text-Übersetzung versprochen.

Hat sich da mittlerweile was getan? Wir haben bald Mai, und ich hab nichts darüber gelesen, dass das Versprechen eingehalten wurde.
Mich interessiert das Spiel, daher frage ich mal...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2014)

Hab mir *Gorky 17* für nen Euro auf Steam geholt.
Funktioniert soweit, aber nur im Software-Modus. Wähle ich einen 3D-Schnittstellen-Modus, stürzt es nach dem Intro wegen eines DirectX-Problem ab. Denke ich muss wohl oder übel mit der Software-Variante leben, weil es sich nicht fixen lässt, hmm?


----------



## Monalye (4. Juni 2014)

Bitte, bitte, bitte gebt mir Tipps, was ich bei "Wolfenstein", wo ich am Anfang aus dem Flugzeug springen muss, tun muss, das ich nicht dauernd vom Flügel nach hinten abrutsche und dann abstürze. Ich hab das jetzt auch mit dem Controller schon über 10 x gemacht, keine Chance, ich kann nicht ordentlich auf den Flügel raufklettern oder sonst irgendwas tun... sowie ich da unten gelandet bin weht es mich mit dem Flugwind nach hinten und ich rutsch vom Flügel in die Tiefe. Wär voll lieb wenn mir da jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, kann ja nicht wahr sein, das ich schon am Anfang bei diesem (sauteuren) Spiel aufgeben muss, nur weil ich eine Bewegung nicht hinbekomme 
Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich mal sagen, ich HASSE Jump&Run


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2014)

Also rennen und abspringen ist angesagt.
Ich spiele das Spiel auf der PS3 und fands auch erstmal ein wenig Tricky, aber nur weil die Steuerung so komisch gelöst ist.
Ich muss den rechten Stick drücken und dabei nach oben bewegen. An der Kante dann die X-Taste drücken.
Keine Ahnung, wie das bei anderer Steuerung ist.


----------



## Monalye (4. Juni 2014)

Ah, die X-Taste, das kann ich noch probieren, vielen Dank


----------



## Monalye (4. Juni 2014)

Keine Chance, ich rutsch ab wie ein Sack Kartoffeln.... das kann ja noch was werden  Mittlerweile drück ich schon alle Knöpfe am Controller, die ich nur gleichzeitig erreichen kann, aber das Bild sieht immer gleich aus... ich spring raus, lande, mich wehts zurück und ich stürze ab 
Das erinnert mich grad an Fear 2, der Kampf gegen Colonel Vanek, das Quickevent, wo man die Maustaste klicken musste bis einem das Handgelenk abfiel und irgendwann, wenn man Glück hatte, blinkte mal kurz die linke MT auf um dem Ganzen ein Ende zu setzen. Da ballert man sich durch Monsterhorden, Mechs und Zombies, scheitert aber stundenlang an so einer Klickerei.... fühl mich grad stark daran erinnert


----------



## Monalye (4. Juni 2014)

Eins ist wenigstens amtlich, ich hab' das Problem nicht alleine, somit brauch ich nicht an meinem Verstand zu zweifeln 

Komm nicht weiter :: Wolfenstein: The New Order German Edition General Discussions


----------



## Monalye (4. Juni 2014)

Hab es, man muss erstens mal "Springen" von der Leertaste auf Alt-links legen, weil Sprinten und Springen mit der Leertaste zugleich nicht funktioniert. Danach muss man auf Auto-Run, also Feststelltaste, anlaufen damit, vor dem Absprung schnell Shift-Taste und Alt-links... jetzt bin ich endlich drüben.



Spoiler



sollte ich mal zufällig einen Entwickler dieses Spiels treffen, schlage ich ihn dafür


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2014)

Hab es nach zig Anläufen irgend wann mal gepackt (PS4). Ist aber unnötig nervig an der Stelle.


----------



## Monalye (4. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab es nach zig Anläufen irgend wann mal gepackt (PS4). Ist aber unnötig nervig an der Stelle.



Vor allem raucht so eine Wut in einem auf, das man dieses Spiel, kaum das man damit begonnen hat, schon wieder in einem Eck versenken möchte... ich versteh da die Entwickler nicht. Ein Shooter ist für mich dann knackig, wenn ich an stahlharte Gegner oder Gegnerhorden gerate die ich zeitnah niederschießen muss und nicht dann, wenn ich meine Nerven an Jump&Run-Einlagen verlieren soll. Da bin ich ungeduldig wie sonstwas, da kann ich eh gleich Assassins Creed auch spielen gehn


----------



## Monalye (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem in Wolfenstein

Ich hab' gerade den Lasercutter gefunden und soll jetzt einen Zaun durchschneiden. Ich säble nun schon seit 10 Minuten an dem Zaun rum, hab gefühlte 100 Batterien verbraucht, aber ausser einem Miniloch hab ich noch nichts erreicht  (Hier ist der Screenshot http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/561010497984534162/80D12CF66E3905047AAE460C5AE89A773A603813/)

Hat bitte jemand einen Tipp was ich da tun soll bitte?

Edit: Ich hab' auch noch ein anderes Problem, lacht mich bitte nicht aus. Ich wollte gerade das Miniabo mit Hearthstone bestellen und sollte mich da einloggen, wenn ich schon registriert sei. Bin ich ja eigentlich, dachte ich, aber mit diesen Daten bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung. Muss man sich für den Shop extra registrieren, oder hab ich meine Login-Daten verschluddert?
Wenn ich mal im Forum nicht eingeloggt bin, klicke ich vorne auf das PCG-Zeichen, da komme ich auf die Startseite, bin automatisch eingeloggt und dann geh ich ins Forum zurück (und bleib dabei eingeloggt). Dadurch musste ich schon ewig nicht mehr mein Passwort rauskramen. Normalerweise sollte es immer noch das gleiche sein, das ich von PCG damals zugewiesen bekam, als das nicht ging versuchte ich es mit meinem Standardpasswort (ja ich weiß, schlagt micht ), aber auch das geht nicht 
Ich möchte mich nicht neu im Shop registrieren, wenn ich eh da registriert bin, oder muss ich das für den Shop tun, ist das so vorgesehen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob es dir weiterhelfen könnte, aber schau mal is das Video hier. Ab Minute 4:50 wird der Zaun bearbeitet.

Hier geht's zu Youtube


----------



## Monalye (11. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Link, lädt schon

Ich hab' vorhin als Edit noch eine Frage hinzugefügt, wahrscheinlich zu spät, bevor sie übersehen wird hier nochmal:



> Edit: Ich hab' auch noch ein anderes Problem, lacht mich bitte nicht aus. Ich wollte gerade das Miniabo mit Hearthstone bestellen und sollte mich da einloggen, wenn ich schon registriert sei. Bin ich ja eigentlich, dachte ich, aber mit diesen Daten bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung. Muss man sich für den Shop extra registrieren, oder hab ich meine Login-Daten verschluddert?
> Wenn ich mal im Forum nicht eingeloggt bin, klicke ich vorne auf das PCG-Zeichen, da komme ich auf die Startseite, bin automatisch eingeloggt und dann geh ich ins Forum zurück (und bleib dabei eingeloggt). Dadurch musste ich schon ewig nicht mehr mein Passwort rauskramen. Normalerweise sollte es immer noch das gleiche sein, das ich von PCG damals zugewiesen bekam, als das nicht ging versuchte ich es mit meinem Standardpasswort (ja ich weiß, schlagt micht ), aber auch das geht nicht
> Ich möchte mich nicht neu im Shop registrieren, wenn ich eh da registriert bin, oder muss ich das für den Shop tun, ist das so vorgesehen?


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link, lädt schon
> 
> Ich hab' vorhin als Edit noch eine Frage hinzugefügt, wahrscheinlich zu spät, bevor sie übersehen wird hier nochmal:



hm, schreib doch Rossi direkt, das könnte auch schneller gehen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab' auch noch ein anderes Problem, lacht mich bitte nicht aus. Ich wollte gerade das Miniabo mit Hearthstone bestellen und sollte mich da einloggen, wenn ich schon registriert sei. Bin ich ja eigentlich, dachte ich, aber mit diesen Daten bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung. Muss man sich für den Shop extra registrieren, oder hab ich meine Login-Daten verschluddert?
> Wenn ich mal im Forum nicht eingeloggt bin, klicke ich vorne auf das PCG-Zeichen, da komme ich auf die Startseite, bin automatisch eingeloggt und dann geh ich ins Forum zurück (und bleib dabei eingeloggt). Dadurch musste ich schon ewig nicht mehr mein Passwort rauskramen. Normalerweise sollte es immer noch das gleiche sein, das ich von PCG damals zugewiesen bekam, als das nicht ging versuchte ich es mit meinem Standardpasswort (ja ich weiß, schlagt micht ), aber auch das geht nicht
> Ich möchte mich nicht neu im Shop registrieren, wenn ich eh da registriert bin, oder muss ich das für den Shop tun, ist das so vorgesehen?



Soweit ich weiß musst du dich dort nicht registrieren, deine Login-Daten von PC-Games kannst du dort, soweit mir bekannt, nicht verwenden. Einfach gewünschten Artikel in den Warenkorb legen, deine Daten hinzufügen und auf die nächste Postsendung warten
Zumindest mach ich das immer so, wenn ich dort was von Computec ordere.


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem in Wolfenstein
> 
> Ich hab' gerade den Lasercutter gefunden und soll jetzt einen Zaun durchschneiden. Ich säble nun schon seit 10 Minuten an dem Zaun rum, hab gefühlte 100 Batterien verbraucht, aber ausser einem Miniloch hab ich noch nichts erreicht  (Hier ist der Screenshot http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/561010497984534162/80D12CF66E3905047AAE460C5AE89A773A603813/)
> 
> Hat bitte jemand einen Tipp was ich da tun soll bitte?



Du musst ne geschlossene Form reinschneiden, so, dass der Ausschnitt dann rausfallen kann - hier ein kleines Mockup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du musst ne geschlossene Form reinschneiden, so, dass der Ausschnitt dann rausfallen kann


Hat bei mir auch ne Weile gedauert, bis ich das gerafft hatte.


----------



## Monalye (11. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, schreib doch Rossi direkt, das könnte auch schneller gehen



Nein, ich möchte Rossi nicht schon wieder auf die Nerven gehen, hab ihn erst unlängst damit gequält, das ich dieses Miniabo nicht gefunden habe 



golani79 schrieb:


> Du musst ne geschlossene Form reinschneiden, so, dass der Ausschnitt dann rausfallen kann - hier ein kleines Mockup:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, das hab ich dann beim Video auch gesehen (wenn nicht gleich). Ich hab quasi nur an 3 Seiten geschnitten, von links unten nach oben, dann rüber und rechts wieder ganz runter. Dem Boden entlang nicht, ich dachte, das würde so genügen . Jetzt ist das Gitter zum Glück rausgefallen.... jaja, ich kann mich auch mit sowas eine halbe Stunde lang beschäftigen, das Batterieladegerät hinter mir raucht schon 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß musst du dich dort nicht registrieren, deine Login-Daten von PC-Games kannst du dort, soweit mir bekannt, nicht verwenden. Einfach gewünschten Artikel in den Warenkorb legen, deine Daten hinzufügen und auf die nächste Postsendung warten
> Zumindest mach ich das immer so, wenn ich dort was von Computec ordere.



Alles klar, ich probiers mal ohne registrieren, nur das Formular ausfüllen, mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## Monalye (11. Juni 2014)

Ooooooch jetzt mag ich nicht mehr   
Musste jetzt den Ländershop wechseln auf Österreich, jetzt ist das alles weg und das Miniabo wieder nicht zu finden, wahrscheinlich gibts das in Österreich gar nicht: Jetzt sch******* ich drauf, darf ja echt nicht wahr sein (boah, mir steigen richtig die Tränen hoch  )

Habs gefunden... verzeiht, *Frau am Steuer*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ooooooch jetzt mag ich nicht mehr
> Musste jetzt den Ländershop wechseln auf Österreich, jetzt ist das alles weg und das Miniabo wieder nicht zu finden, wahrscheinlich gibts das in Österreich gar nicht: Jetzt sch******* ich drauf, darf ja echt nicht wahr sein (boah, mir steigen richtig die Tränen hoch  )



Das Miniabo ist dann wohl in Österreich indiziert


----------



## Monalye (11. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das Miniabo ist dann wohl in Österreich indiziert




, wahrscheinlich zur Vorsicht, damit wir uns da nix einschleppen 

Nein, hab' es jetzt hinbekommen, mein erstes Abo hier, mal schaun wie es funktioniert. Dann sollte nichts dagegen sprechen auch mal ein Jahresabo zu versuchen.
Ich finde aber, das die Seite auf die man umgeleitet wird, wenn man den Ländercode wechselt, schon sehr ungeschickt gewählt ist. Ich hatte das Miniabo schon geöffnet, aber halt Deutschland, ich dachte wenn ich auf Österreich gehe, das dann genau dieses Abo für Österreich aufgeht. Stattdessen kam ich auf eine Seite mit zig Computec-Zeitschriften, die meisten kenn ich nicht mal, da sah ich mich kurz nimma raus.


----------



## HSV1976 (13. Juni 2014)

moin leute. entweder bin ich doof, oder ich finde mich hier einfach nicht zurecht. Ich spiele gerade Gothic 4 Arcania. habe bei den lösungswegen geguckt, komme aber nicht weiter. habe das spiel jetzt das dritte mal neu angefangen. am anfang soll ich, also ich sage mal level eins, wo ich bei Knutz Feldern die Molleratz töten soll, mit einer Heugabel die Molleratz erledigen. Ich habe aber keine Heugabel und finde sie auch nirgenswo. ich war schon soweit, das ich den typen, der gefangen wurde, suchen sollte. also nach Stevart Stadt. Ich habe langsam echt keine lust keine lust mehr. denn man weiss ja auch nicht wo westen, süden, osten oden norden ist. ich sollte auch dieses Holzbein finden, in der nähe des alten wachturms wo ich lorn getroffen habe. habe nun wirklich alles abgesucht und nichts. da auch hier nichts über arcania geschrieben wird, also gothic 4, bin ich echt mit den nerven so langsam am ende. gerade wenn ich lese, das die vorgängen spiele, also als beispiel gothic 3 auch fehler vorzuweisen hatte und ich auch im internet gelesen habe, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der teilweise verzweifelt ist und es anscheinend viele fehler gibt in den spielen. ich bitte daher dringend um hilfe. ich weis, das ich hier wohl nicht richtig bin. ich weis aber nicht mehr an wem ich mich sonst wenden kann. ich hoffe, das mir einer von euch helfen kann. vielen lieben dank schonmal im vorraus. ich habe auch schon die lösungswege durch aus dem internet. und wie gesagt, ich scheitere schon am ersten level, wo ich lieber die heugabel anstatt des knüppels nehmen soll. aber wo und wie finde ich diese heugabel. denn in meinem inventar habe ich sie nicht und habe sie auch nicht gefunden


----------



## Monalye (15. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele gerade Dishonored und leide unter massivem Munitionsmangel. Wie komme ich zu dem Händler am Anfang zurück, bzw. wie komme ich sonst zu Munition und Aufwertungen? Das was ich in Schränken und als Beute finde ist geradezu lächerlich. Nun soll ich im Golden Cat die zwei Pendletons umbringen, mit einer Pistolenkugel, einem Pfeil und halb voll Gesundheit... also unschaffbar. Ich muss doch irgendwie zu einem Händler kommen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, deckt man sich zu Beginn der Mission mit Kram ein und muss dann mit dem leben, was der Level bietet. 

Dishonored bietet aber auch die Möglichkeit, Gegner auf Alternativen Wegen aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. Ist zwar schon ein bissl her, dass ich das Spiel gespielt habe, aber Munition brauchte ich kaum, weil ich eh den gewaltfreieren Weg eingeschlagen hatte. Ich bin viel geschlichen und habe Gegner dann von hinten niedergehauen. 

Für die Ziele gibt es auch einen alternativen Weg, um die los zu werden. Man muss sie nicht zwingend töten.


----------



## Monalye (16. Juni 2014)

Die haun aber sofort auf mich ein, sowie die Tür aufgeht , keine Zeit für lange Reden 

Ich konnte erst einmal was einkaufen, ganz am Anfang, wurde aber mittlerweile schon 4 - 5 Mal mit dem Boot zu einer anderen Stelle gefahren, wie lange dauert denn so eine Mission? Ist ja zum Verzweifeln, auf jeden Fall hab ich für die beiden jetzt keine Munition mehr, was wohl heißt, das ich das Spiel von vorne beginnen muss.... da deinstallier ichs vorher... und wieder 30 Euro verschossen


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Es gibt aber meistens mehr als nur einen Weg ... warum startest du die Mission nicht einfach neu? 

Also ein Spiel sofort zu deinstallieren nur weil man an einer Stelle nicht weiterkommt? Ich leg dann meistens eine Pause ein bzw. spiele etwas anderes, das hilft mir meistens! 

Die Missionen in Dishonored sind schon ziemlich lang, aber wie Nyx schon schrieb: richtige Stopper oder "nur einen Weg" gibts selten.


----------



## Monalye (16. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich bin eh meistens über den Dächern mit Teleport unterwegs, oder meuchel mit dem Messer von hinten. Dennoch, wenn ich einmal gesehen werde kommen 6 Wachen angerannt, die ich nur mit dem Messer alleine nie tot bekomme, außerdem gibt es einige, die von der Ferne mit der Pistole schießen, bis ich bei denen bin um mit dem Messer zu stochern bin ich 3 x tot 
Zumindest eine Mission muss ich aber beendet haben, weil da danach "Chaos" stand, was ich angerichtet hab, also zu sehr ballernd durch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Anfang der nächsten Mission aber, wie ich wieder auf dem Boot unterwegs war, wüsste nicht, wie ich da was kaufen hätte können. Dazu kommt, das ich nur sehr eingeschränkt Munition mitnehmen kann, Pistolenkugeln hab ich auf 20, die Pfeile nur auf 10 . Dadurch ich am Beginn der nächsten Mission nichts eingekauft hatte, spiele ich immer noch mit dem Anfangsbestand, das kann sich einfach nicht mehr ausgehen. Ich weiß noch, das ich nur 12 Kugeln mit hatte, weil für mehr das Gold nicht gereicht hat. Die Aufwertung für größere Taschen und nochwas waren da zu teuer... wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie lange ich da ohne Händler auskommen muss, hätt ich keine Aufwertungen gekauft.

Wird mir eh nix anderes übrig bleiben, als das von vorne zu beginnen, sollte ich zu Beginn der Mission aber direkt in einem Boot sitzen, dann muss ich wohl aufgeben . Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich mich wieder ewig mit diesem Bestand durchschlage um dann wieder nicht weiter zu kommen. Ich hab dann gestern Wolfenstein weitergespielt und nach etwas Training das Slicen geschafft, sodass ich endlich unter dem Geröll durchgekommen bin, bevor mich der Blechhund auffrisst  Hab da die Mondbasis noch bis ganz rauf zu den Aufzügen gespielt, dann war es schon sehr spät. Dishonored hab ich zuletzt ohnehin etwas zu intensiv gespielt, vor 2 - 3 Tagen konnte ich mal überhaupt nicht einschlafen, denn immer wenn ich die Augen zugemacht hatte sah ich mich in Dishonored rennen. Ich konnte auch bei den Runen und Artefakten nicht stehen bleiben um sie zu sammeln und bin deshalb dauernd im Kreis gerannt um diese Teile einzufangen.... grausam. Hab dann etwas ferngesehen, in der Hoffnung, das es später besser wird, aber dann wieder, kaum die Augen zu bin ich schon wieder gerannt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn du mit dem Boot an eine andere Stelle gefahren wirst, startet praktisch die nächste Mission. 
Dazwischen befindet man sich ja im Pub und dort in einem Nebengebäude ist der    Händler, bei dem man sich eindecken kann, bevor man zum Boot geht. 

Für die Pendeltons gibt es auch einen nicht-tödlichen Weg, sie loszuwerden. Ich glaube, ich habe die Typen gar nicht richtig zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## The_Final (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe in Dishonored im gesamten Spiel nur eine einzige Person getötet


Spoiler



Die Lumpenkönigin



Munition hab ich, abgesehen von ein paar Betäubungsbolzen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere gar keine verbraucht.

Einkaufen kann man, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, zwischen den Missionen im Gebäude neben dem Pub.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2014)

nja, wobei Dishonored halt auch mehrere Ansätze bietet
und mich der von Mona auch nicht wundert  *knuff*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, wobei Dishonored halt auch mehrere Ansätze bietet
> und mich der von Mona auch nicht wundert  *knuff*



Nur dass man mit der Methode einen hohen Chaosfaktor generiert und das dann echt ein Problem sein kann, wenn man zwischen den Missionen nicht beim Dealer war. [emoji6]


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

Ich bin gerade am Installieren sämtlicher Hardware, wie Controller, Drucker und eben auch die Logitech G15.
Mit der DVD geht es offensichtlich nicht mehr, da bekomme ich die Meldung, das die Software unter Win8 nicht funktioniert, ich muss auf die Website. Das hab ich gemacht und mir den passenden Treiber rausgesucht Support + Downloads: G15 Keyboard - Logitech, den hab ich runtergeladen, doch beim Starten bekomme ich schon wieder die Meldung "nicht unter Win8 kompatibel".... und nun???

Wer von euch hat eine Logitech G15 unter Win8 laufen und wie habt ihr das hinbekommen bitte?


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

Ich spiel grad Wolfenstein und rätsel gerade herum, wie ich die Zauber freischalten könne. Ich hab' schon das ganze Internet durchforstet, aber dazu ist nicht wirklich was zu finden... nur was die Zauber alles können usw., aber wie man an sie kommt nicht.
In der Lösung von PCG steht, das man dafür Bücher sammeln muss und dann die Zauber am Schwarzmarkt kaufen kann.... Schwarzmarkt?? Wo ist denn ein Schwarzmarkt??

Kann mir bitte jemand das mit den Zaubern richtig erklären, ich bin gerade erst mit dem Zug nach Berlin gefahren (musste neu anfangen), hab ich da schon viel übersehen, was zu sammeln wäre, hab ich da den Schwarzmarkt schon übersehen?? Bisher habe ich nur Enigma-Codes und goldene Gegenstände gefunden, eine Kühlerfigur, ein Schwert, eine Vase... aber ich hab noch nie einen Schwarzmarkt gesehen. Ich seh zwar unter (J) was ich in dem Kapitel schon alles gefunden habe... wusste bisher aber nicht, welcher weitere Sinn da dahinter steht, außer irgendwelche Erfolge freizuschalten. Darauf wäre ich aber nicht so aus, was anderes wäre, wenn ich dafür Fähigkeiten kaufen könnte... aber wie und wo??


----------



## Gast20180705 (30. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich spiel grad Wolfenstein und rätsel gerade herum, wie ich die Zauber freischalten könne. Ich hab' schon das ganze Internet durchforstet, aber dazu ist nicht wirklich was zu finden... nur was die Zauber alles können usw., aber wie man an sie kommt nicht.
> In der Lösung von PCG steht, das man dafür Bücher sammeln muss und dann die Zauber am Schwarzmarkt kaufen kann.... Schwarzmarkt?? Wo ist denn ein Schwarzmarkt??
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand das mit den Zaubern richtig erklären, ich bin gerade erst mit dem Zug nach Berlin gefahren (musste neu anfangen), hab ich da schon viel übersehen, was zu sammeln wäre, hab ich da den Schwarzmarkt schon übersehen?? Bisher habe ich nur Enigma-Codes und goldene Gegenstände gefunden, eine Kühlerfigur, ein Schwert, eine Vase... aber ich hab noch nie einen Schwarzmarkt gesehen. Ich seh zwar unter (J) was ich in dem Kapitel schon alles gefunden habe... wusste bisher aber nicht, welcher weitere Sinn da dahinter steht, außer irgendwelche Erfolge freizuschalten. Darauf wäre ich aber nicht so aus, was anderes wäre, wenn ich dafür Fähigkeiten kaufen könnte... aber wie und wo??



Du haust grad das 2009er Wolfenstein mit New Order durcheinander


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Du haust grad das 2009er Wolfenstein mit New Order durcheinander



Na brack, das passiert mir jetzt schon das zweite Mal... drum find ich im Spiel da nix, vielen Dank für den Hinweiß


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit so Probleme mit dem Steam-Shop, es fällt mir seit dem letzten Tag vom Summer-Sale auf, wahrscheinlich geht es seit der neuen Festplatte nicht mehr.

Bei manchen Spielen, wenn ich sie aufrufen will, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: 



> Sie können diese Informationen zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider nicht abrufen.



Bei anderen Spielen funktioniert der Shop allerdings. Ich würde mir gerne das Spiel "The Forrest" ansehen, aber da bekomm ich immer diese Meldung, was bedeutet, das ich es mir auch nicht kaufen kann.

Kennt wer dieses Problem, was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Juli 2014)

In der Regel sind das Proble mit dem Steam-Server, die leider in den letzten Monaten zur Gewohnheit geworden sind.
Seit die Zahl der Spieler immer weiter wächst, bekommt Valve seine Infrastruktur irgendwie nicht mehr in den Griff.

Hier der Link zu The Forest: The Forest on Steam
Kommst du da so direkt drauf?
Kam bei dir vorher die Abfrage nach dem Geburtsdatum?


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Ach ich bin so ein Eumel, ich hab' bei der Altersabfrage nicht genau geschaut, sondern gleich auf Weiter geklickt... dabei hat sich Steam das seit der neuen HD nicht gemerkt... hab bei geboren am 1.1.2014 auf weiter geklickt.

Das Übel ist, das ich nun sofort das Bild mit der Fehlermeldung bekomme und keine Altersangabe mehr machen kann 


Update: Ich musste Steam neu starten, dann durfte ich das Geburtsdatum nochmal eingeben, nun hab ich die Seite aufbekommen.

Krass das mir das erst jetzt aufgefallen war, am letzten Tag vom Summersale hatte ich den PC schon wieder und wollte noch schnell ein paar Spiele abgreifen..... was aber nicht ging, weil ich immer diese Meldung bekam bei Spielen die mich interessierten .....jojo ma sui ned oit werdn


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Ich kann in South Park nicht auf blinkende Stellen schießen, die weiter oben sind, sondern nur Nahkampfangriffe ausführen (außer im Kampf natürlich). Laut Hilfe müsste ich dafür nur mit der li MT feuern, aber da hau ich nur mit meine Stock zu, wie schaff ich es, das ich mit Pfeil und Bogen drauf schieße?


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Hab es nach einigem Suchen hier gefunden: Diskussionen zu South Park The Stick of Truth Support und Hilfe - Seite 7 - BoerseBZ

Schon etwas blöd, das man die Tastenzuordnungen nirgends aufrufen kann... zumindest ingame nicht... außer ich bin wieder blind 
Hierfür muss man "Q" - "F" - "li-MT" drücken.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab es nach einigem Suchen hier gefunden: Diskussionen zu South Park The Stick of Truth Support und Hilfe - Seite 7 - BoerseBZ
> 
> Schon etwas blöd, das man die Tastenzuordnungen nirgends aufrufen kann... zumindest ingame nicht... außer ich bin wieder blind
> Hierfür muss man "Q" - "F" - "li-MT" drücken.



Das klingt umständlich. Da bin ich froh, dass ich mit Gamepad gespielt habe. Ist wahrscheinlich wesentlich angenehmer


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Wie oft habt ihr das Quickevent auf dem WC geschafft? Ob das auch mit dem Gamepad leichter geht? Einmal hab ich es, nach 50 Versuchen geschafft... da fällt einem ja die Hand ab . Naja, für den Erfolg hats gereicht...


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie oft habt ihr das Quickevent auf dem WC geschafft? Ob das auch mit dem Gamepad leichter geht? Einmal hab ich es, nach 50 Versuchen geschafft... da fällt einem ja die Hand ab . Naja, für den Erfolg hats gereicht...



Die QTEs sind zum Teil auch mit Gamepad sehr schwer. Kann aber schon gut sein, dass es mit Tastatur noch ne Ecke umständlicher ist. 
Das QTE auf dem WC hab ich beim ersten Mal auch garantiert an die 10 mal verkackt () bis ich es geschafft hab.

An einem QTE im späteren Storyverlauf hab ich fast eine Stunde gehangen. Das lag aber auch an der irreführenden Beschreibung.


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die QTEs sind zum Teil auch mit Gamepad sehr schwer. Kann aber schon gut sein, dass es mit Tastatur noch ne Ecke umständlicher ist.
> Das QTE auf dem WC hab ich beim ersten Mal auch garantiert an die 10 mal verkackt () bis ich es geschafft hab.
> 
> An einem QTE im späteren Storyverlauf hab ich fast eine Stunde gehangen. Das lag aber auch an der irreführenden Beschreibung.



Na brack, ich hab auf die "S"-Taste gehämmert, schneller als mein Handy den Vibrationsalarm hinbekommt... sicher an die 50 Versuche 
Aktuell hab ich mich grad im Wald verlaufen , hab mit einem Megafurz die Ratten, die den Weg versperrten, weg gepustet und bin tief in den Wald rein, Schätze suchen... ich werde von rudelweise Wölfen verfolgt 
Dazu stresst mich die Schule, ich bekomme den Clyde nicht raus, weil alle Türen einen Schlüssel brauchen und ich die Schlüssel nirgends anfinde. Ich nehm mal an, das die gar nicht in der Schule sind, im Schulhof hinten die "Vampirkinder" (richtiger Name fällt mir grad nicht ein, die anderen halt) beschimpfen mich nur und wollen sterben


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Na brack, ich hab auf die "S"-Taste gehämmert, schneller als mein Handy den Vibrationsalarm hinbekommt... sicher an die 50 Versuche
> Aktuell hab ich mich grad im Wald verlaufen , hab mit einem Megafurz die Ratten, die den Weg versperrten, weg gepustet und bin tief in den Wald rein, Schätze suchen... ich werde von rudelweise Wölfen verfolgt
> Dazu stresst mich die Schule, ich bekomme den Clyde nicht raus, weil alle Türen einen Schlüssel brauchen und ich die Schlüssel nirgends anfinde. Ich nehm mal an, das die gar nicht in der Schule sind, im Schulhof hinten die "Vampirkinder" (richtiger Name fällt mir grad nicht ein, die anderen halt) beschimpfen mich nur und wollen sterben



Aus dem Wald kommst du normalerweise früher oder später automatisch wieder raus, weil dich deine Eltern irgendwann finden 
Die Schlüssel sind glaube ich alle in der Schule. Einfach gewissenhaft alle Räume und Klassenzimmer durchsuchen, dann wirst du schon fündig werden


----------



## Monalye (8. Juli 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aus dem Wald kommst du normalerweise früher oder später automatisch wieder raus, weil dich deine Eltern irgendwann finden



Das hab ich dann gleich gemerkt, im ersten Moment dachte ich, das wären die Eltern von Butters (obwohl ich die eigentlich kenne), der war mit mir mit und bekanntlich Hausarrestgeplagt, erst als es mich wegbeamte war klar, das ich gemeint war 

Ich hab' schon sämtliche Mülleimer zertreten, aber nur zerknülltes Papier gesammelt, bin mit den Augen mehr an der Decke, ob was zum Runterschießen ist, bin aber mit dem Latein bald zu Ende. Aber ein LP schau ich mir dennoch nicht an, ich muss da selber drauf kommen, bin grad wieder drin, gibts ja nicht...

Update: Habs gefunden, hatte fälschlicherweise Butters mit, ich brauchte Kenny, damit der die Gangaufsicht beschwört und dann das Tor aufmacht...


----------



## Monalye (10. Juli 2014)

Ich schaffe den MuhMuhMuh-Weltraumboss in South Park nicht, der im Alptraum bei den Außerirdischen... der hat mir soviel Leben weg und setzt mir zugleich Debuffs auf, das ich das alles nicht geheilt und regeneriert bekommen... ich setze auch die Strahlenkanone ein, wo ich denk, das das hier die beste Waffe ist... hat jemand einen Tipp bitte?


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich schaffe den MuhMuhMuh-Weltraumboss in South Park nicht, der im Alptraum bei den Außerirdischen... der hat mir soviel Leben weg und setzt mir zugleich Debuffs auf, das ich das alles nicht geheilt und regeneriert bekommen... ich setze auch die Strahlenkanone ein, wo ich denk, das das hier die beste Waffe ist... hat jemand einen Tipp bitte?



Du glaubst das die Aliens ein Alptraum sind? Dann kennst du South Park wohl nicht so gut 
Ich kann mich jetzt nicht genau an den Kampf erinnern, ist mir glaube ich nicht schwer gefallen. Am wichtigsten ist, dass du beachtest, dass die Aliens anfällig gegenüber Elektrizität sind. Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, solltest du außerdem versuchen sie so oft wie möglich zu betäuben. 
Die Debuffs entfernst du am besten immer direkt, indem du Wasser trinkst. Auch ansonsten gilt bei Bossen: Schluck so viele Tränke wie möglich, du findest ja mehr als genug. Sehr praktisch hierbei sind z.B. auch die Tempotränke, die dir erlauben zweimal pro Runde anzugreifen. Wenn du die gegen Bosse inflationär benutzt und gleichzeitig oft betäubst und die Rüstung des Gegners etwas senkst, müsstest du eigentlich jeden Kampf gut bestehen können.


----------



## golani79 (10. Juli 2014)

Bist du bei dem, der 2 andere im Schlepptau hat? Falls ja, dann schieß mal auf die TV´s - da kannst schon die 2 Minions außer Kraft setzen und dich dann auf den Boss konzentrieren.

Oder meinst du den Kampf, gegen Piloten und Copiloten?
Falls du bei dem bist, dann vorher die Maschine ausschalten, dann haben die schon keine Defensivbuffs mehr. Ansonsten halt wie schon erwähnt, am besten Elektroattacken und schauen, dass du die stunnen kannst und zwischendurch je nach Bedarf den einen oder anderen Trank.


----------



## Monalye (10. Juli 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Du glaubst das die Aliens ein Alptraum sind? Dann kennst du South Park wohl nicht so gut
> Ich kann mich jetzt nicht genau an den Kampf erinnern, ist mir glaube ich nicht schwer gefallen. Am wichtigsten ist, dass du beachtest, dass die Aliens anfällig gegenüber Elektrizität sind. Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, solltest du außerdem versuchen sie so oft wie möglich zu betäuben.
> Die Debuffs entfernst du am besten immer direkt, indem du Wasser trinkst. Auch ansonsten gilt bei Bossen: Schluck so viele Tränke wie möglich, du findest ja mehr als genug. Sehr praktisch hierbei sind z.B. auch die Tempotränke, die dir erlauben zweimal pro Runde anzugreifen. Wenn du die gegen Bosse inflationär benutzt und gleichzeitig oft betäubst und die Rüstung des Gegners etwas senkst, müsstest du eigentlich jeden Kampf gut bestehen können.



Ich hab's zum Glück danach geschafft... hab das Spiel jetzt deshalb 2 Tage lang nicht angerührt, weil ich da festhing 

Die Debuffs kann ich ja nur entfernen, wenn ich einen Heiltrank trinke... die sind zu dritt und zwei greifen mich immer mal sofort an und ich blute. Also muss ich einen Heiltrank nehmen damit das aufhört, kann mich aber gleichzeitig nicht heilen, geh also schon mal mit halbem Leben in den Kampf. Wenn dann die wieder dran sind mit angreifen haun sie mir das restliche Leben weg. Ich hab für diesen Kampf jetzt alle Debuffs usw. ignoriert und hab mich immer nur mit Gesundheitstränken hochgeheilt, dafür brauchte ich halt länger, die haben mir ja den Angriff und die Rüstung zerstört. Den Tempotrank nehm ich sonst immer am liebsten, aber wenn mir das Leben so weggedroschen wird muss ich einen Gesundheitstrank nehmen. Das Blocken bekomm ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich in Griff, entweder klick ich zu früh... und damit ich ja nicht zu früh klicke, klick ich wieder zu spät... blöde Sache, bei den Elfen gehts leichter.

Wegen dem Traum... ich kenn South Park soweit schon, es ist halt blöd wenn ich in einer Figur stecke, die in SP nicht vorkommt. Ich kenne es nur so, das Cartman im Schlaf immer von den Aliens entführt wird und diese Rektalsonde eingepflanzt bekommt, aber ich will nicht zuviel spoilern 



Spoiler



"wie fühlst du dich gerade" "Na wie schon, kennst du das Gefühl wenn man grad einen Megaschiss abgeseilt hat... nur das der sich dann wieder in den A**** zurückzieht" (sinngemäß)


----------



## Monalye (30. Juli 2014)

Blöde Frage, kann man bei Steam auch ein Savegame wem anderen schicken, der einem dann eine blöde Stelle spielen kann, an der man nicht weiter kommt? Und wenn ja, wie funktioniert das bitte?

Aktuell geht es bei mir um die beiden Muhmuh-Bosse im Cockpit bei South Park, den Apparat und den Piloten bringe ich tot, doch der Copilot erschlägt mich anschließend instand, egal wieviel Leben ich noch hab... ich mag nimma 
Ich würd das Game gerne weiterspielen, deshalb hätte mich diese Frage echt mal interessiert, ob sowas ginge


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, kann man bei Steam auch ein Savegame wem anderen schicken, der einem dann eine blöde Stelle spielen kann, an der man nicht weiter kommt? Und wenn ja, wie funktioniert das bitte?
> 
> Aktuell geht es bei mir um die beiden Muhmuh-Bosse im Cockpit bei South Park, den Apparat und den Piloten bringe ich tot, doch der Copilot erschlägt mich anschließend instand, egal wieviel Leben ich noch hab... ich mag nimma
> Ich würd das Game gerne weiterspielen, deshalb hätte mich diese Frage echt mal interessiert, ob sowas ginge



Direkt über Steam geht das nicht, aber du findest die Save-Datei in deinen Dateien und kannst sie dann theoretisch über Mail etc verschicken. 
Bei mir sind die Dateien unter C:/Bibliotheken/Dokumente/MyGames/South Park. Wenn du sie da findest, müsste es funktionieren. 
Ich kann es auch gerne für dich versuchen mit dem Weiterspielen.


----------



## Monalye (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hab es tatsächlich da gefunden, wo kann ich die jetzt hinschicken?


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab es tatsächlich da gefunden, wo kann ich die jetzt hinschicken?



Die kannst du jetzt als Datei verschicken. Per Mail z.B. Jemand kann dann die Datei bei sich einfügen und dein Spielstand fortsetzen. Müsste funktionieren. Aber mach nur eine Kopie des Spielstandes, sodass er nicht verloren geht. 
Falls ich für dich versuchen soll weiterzuspielen kannst du mich ja auf Steam anschreiben.


----------



## Monalye (1. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die kannst du jetzt als Datei verschicken. Per Mail z.B. Jemand kann dann die Datei bei sich einfügen und dein Spielstand fortsetzen. Müsste funktionieren. Aber mach nur eine Kopie des Spielstandes, sodass er nicht verloren geht.
> Falls ich für dich versuchen soll weiterzuspielen kannst du mich ja auf Steam anschreiben.



Danke, ich hab' es jetzt endlich geschafft, ich hab' bemerkt, das ich die falsche Ausrüstung angelegt hatte. Die ganze Beute wie Alienhut usw. ist im Inventar gelegen, nachdem ich das alles angezogen habe und die Aliensonde verwendet, ging es auf einmal 

Ich hab' eine neue Frage an euch 

Ich hab' vor etwa 2 Monaten mit Borderlands 2 angefangen und möchte das jetzt weiterspielen. Ich kann mich irgendwie daran erinnern, das man mit irgendeiner Taste, einem Gegenstand, versteckte Schätze finden konnte... aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie das ging. Ich find in meinem Inventar kein entsprechendes Gerät und ich find in den Tastenanweisungen keinen Hinweiß. Aber ich glaube mich nicht zu täuschen, mit dem Ding konnte ich die Gegend scannen und umso näher ich dran war, desto schneller hat es gepiepst oder sonstwie reagiert. Ich würde das total gerne wieder wissen, weil ich sowieso bei allen Spielen ein Sammelmonster bin und so gerne alles aufklaub was rumliegt 
Kann mir da jemand bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' vor etwa 2 Monaten mit Borderlands 2 angefangen und möchte das jetzt weiterspielen. Ich kann mich irgendwie daran erinnern, das man mit irgendeiner Taste, einem Gegenstand, versteckte Schätze finden konnte... aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie das ging. Ich find in meinem Inventar kein entsprechendes Gerät und ich find in den Tastenanweisungen keinen Hinweiß. Aber ich glaube mich nicht zu täuschen, mit dem Ding konnte ich die Gegend scannen und umso näher ich dran war, desto schneller hat es gepiepst oder sonstwie reagiert. Ich würde das total gerne wieder wissen, weil ich sowieso bei allen Spielen ein Sammelmonster bin und so gerne alles aufklaub was rumliegt
> Kann mir da jemand bitte weiterhelfen?



Da hab ich spontan keine Ahnung was du damit meinen könntest, kann mich nicht erinnern so einen Gegenstand mal gehabt zu haben. Sicher das es nicht vllt Quest intern war? Was für ein Gegenstand war es denn genau, man kann ja nur bestimmte Sachen im Inventar anlegen. Und was hat der Gegenstand genau geortet?


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2014)

also entweder bist du weiter als ich oder du hast da irgendso eine Klassenfähigkeit


----------



## MichaelG (1. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' vor etwa 2 Monaten mit Borderlands 2 angefangen und möchte das jetzt weiterspielen. Ich kann mich irgendwie daran erinnern, das man mit irgendeiner Taste, einem Gegenstand, versteckte Schätze finden konnte... aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie das ging. Ich find in meinem Inventar kein entsprechendes Gerät und ich find in den Tastenanweisungen keinen Hinweiß. Aber ich glaube mich nicht zu täuschen, mit dem Ding konnte ich die Gegend scannen und umso näher ich dran war, desto schneller hat es gepiepst oder sonstwie reagiert. Ich würde das total gerne wieder wissen, weil ich sowieso bei allen Spielen ein Sammelmonster bin und so gerne alles aufklaub was rumliegt
> Kann mir da jemand bitte weiterhelfen?



Das klingt mir eher nach Farcry 2 oder einem der Stalker-Teile. Bei Borderlands 2 ist mir das noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Monalye (1. August 2014)

Oha, da scheine ich tatsächlich was zu verwechseln, Farcry 2 wäre eine Möglichkeit, das hab ich auch damals zu dieser Zeit angespielt. Lol, ich war mir so sicher, das das in Borderlands 2 war, aber egal, wenigstens hab ich dadurch nichts übersehen können. Wenn ich so nachdenke... ja Farcry 2 ist es sogar ziemlich sicher. Ich sollte nicht zu viele Spiele auf einmal anspielen (also nicht mehr als 3, das reicht bei mir ), alleine schon wegen der Tastenkombinationen bin ich da immer genervt, da komme ich immer durcheinander, vor allem mit dem "ducken" zb., einmal ist es auf STRG (Wolfenstein), üblicherweise auf C (Fear usw.), da faile ich nach Spielpausen auch übelst rum 
Danke für eure Hinweiße, nun weiß ich, das ich doch nichts übersehen habe


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2014)

hm nja
selbst wenn man nicht alles durcheinander spielt, es ist schon nervig wenn spiele unterschiedliche Tastenbelegungen haben, wie oft hab ich mich schon in einem Spiel geduckt obwohl ich eigentlich Autorun wollte


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. August 2014)

Und bei Borderlands 2 immer ein paar Shift Codes einlösen. [emoji6]
Gibt gerade auch wieder welche für neue Skins und Köpfe.


----------



## Monalye (1. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und bei Borderlands 2 immer ein paar Shift Codes einlösen. [emoji6]
> Gibt gerade auch wieder welche für neue Skins und Köpfe.



???

Ich bin momentan noch totaler Laie, aber das Game gefällt mir . Ich hab' früherszeiten mal das erste Borderlands angespielt, das hat mich nicht fesseln können, aber das hier ist witzig. Ich bin aber noch in Southern Shelf, außerdem hab ich meinen Claptrap jetzt verloren 
Ich bin gestorben, wo anders respawned worden, und find jetzt den Weg da nimma rauf, zu dem Schiffswrack das oben am Berg liegt. Deshalb sammel ich jetzt mal die ganzen Audiologs ein, hab grad das eine auf dem Dach gefunden, eins fehlt noch. Ihr seht also, ich bin ziemlich am Anfang... Level 6


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2014)

Heute hab ich eine etwas ungewöhnliche Bitte an euch 

Ich würde so gerne am PC eine Tabelle anlegen, in die ich alle meine Spiele mal eintragen kann, das ginge natürlich am einfachsten mit Excel. Ich verliere mittlerweile komplett den Überblick darüber, was ich so habe, vor allem an Downloadspielen und VW-DvD's.
Nun ist es leider so, das ich mit Excel total auf Kriegsfuß stehe, trotz Kursen ist nichts davon hängengeblieben, für mich ein absolut rotes Tuch *schäm*, dafür könnte ich mich wiederrum stundenlang in eine Powerpoint-Präsentation vertiefen, so liebe ich das Formatieren damit.

Nun ja, würde es irgend jemanden von euch geben, der sich mit Excel soweit auskennt, das er mir das Gerüst dieser Tabelle mit Überschriftsleiste und der Formel zum alphabetisch ordnen der Titel anlegen könnte? Ich hab' das Office 2007, ich nehme an, das ich nur damit eine Tabelle weiterbearbeiten könnte, was voraussetzt, das mein Helferlein auch 07 hat.
Ich stell mir das ganz grob so vor:

Titel, Genre, Erscheinungsdatum, Mappe, Nummer, Code (natürlich mit Abständen als Überschriftsleiste)

Kann sich jemand von euch vorstellen, mir dabei zu helfen und mir fix sowas zusammenzubasteln, oder andernfalls mir eine genaue Anleitung dazu geben, wie ich das selber hinbekommen könnte?


----------



## Monalye (25. September 2014)

Ich hab heute ein Problem mit "The Room".
Ich bin im 2. Kapitel und steh an dem Tresorrad, an dem sich 2 Zahlen einstellen lassen. Mit dem Okular seh ich, das das die Zahlen 2 und 3 sind, die hab ich eingestellt, aber es tut sich nix. Auch kann ich das Rad nicht drehen, hab das schon 100 x versucht. Im Netz ist dazu nichts zu finden, offenbar unterscheidet sich da die Tablet-Version von der PC-Version. Kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich da jetzt tun soll?

Hier The Room Kapitel 2 Lösung - App Walkthrough sieht man nach 7:12 Minuten die Szene an der ich grad bin, doch in diesem Video hat das Ding keine Zahlen, die einzustellen wären, echt rätselhaft.

Ich komm auch absolut nicht mit der Lösung von PCG zurecht The Room: Lösung mit Tipps zu allen Rätseln für iPad und iPhone - Update - The Room - Lösung - Kapitel 2.2: Das zweite Siegel, offenbar ist das Game für PC echt anders, davon abgesehen tu ich mir auf dieser Seite mit der Aufteilung hart. Kapitel 2.1, 2.2, erste, zweites, drittes Siegel, so verwirrend, echt.

Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich echt enttäuscht über die Reaktion von meinem letzten Beitrag hier http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...s-cry-extra-vielen-reports-2.html#post9779392, sie war nämlich nicht vorhanden.
Vielleicht kann mir hier noch jemand mit einem Link aushelfen, wo ich das Kurzabo kündigen kann, nicht das PCG auf einmal eifrig wird und meint, nun müsse man mir die Zeitschrift weiterhin schicken, obwohl man während der Abolaufzeit kein einziges Mal in der Lage war, mir die Zeitschrift zeitnah zu schicken.

Falls ich etwas genervt rüberkomm bitte verzeiht mir, ich hab heute mal wieder extreme Kopfschmerzen, bin nach einem Arbeitsunfall schon die ganze Woche mit Schmerzen daheim und allein schon deshalb völlig angep****. Dann klappen nicht mal so Kleinigkeiten, das ich meine PCG geschickt bekomm  auf die ich mich gefreut hätte, also Grund zum fröhlich sein ist grad nicht viel da


----------



## Monalye (26. September 2014)

Ohne Worte, echt Leute


----------



## Kenny32 (26. September 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Heute hab ich eine etwas ungewöhnliche Bitte an euch
> 
> Ich würde so gerne am PC eine Tabelle anlegen, in die ich alle meine Spiele mal eintragen kann, das ginge natürlich am einfachsten mit Excel. Ich verliere mittlerweile komplett den Überblick darüber, was ich so habe, vor allem an Downloadspielen und VW-DvD's.
> Nun ist es leider so, das ich mit Excel total auf Kriegsfuß stehe, trotz Kursen ist nichts davon hängengeblieben, für mich ein absolut rotes Tuch *schäm*, dafür könnte ich mich wiederrum stundenlang in eine Powerpoint-Präsentation vertiefen, so liebe ich das Formatieren damit.
> ...






Monalye schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich echt enttäuscht über die Reaktion von meinem letzten Beitrag hier http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...s-cry-extra-vielen-reports-2.html#post9779392, sie war nämlich nicht vorhanden.
> Vielleicht kann mir hier noch jemand mit einem Link aushelfen, wo ich das Kurzabo kündigen kann, nicht das PCG auf einmal eifrig wird und meint, nun müsse man mir die Zeitschrift weiterhin schicken, obwohl man während der Abolaufzeit kein einziges Mal in der Lage war, mir die Zeitschrift zeitnah zu schicken.
> 
> Falls ich etwas genervt rüberkomm bitte verzeiht mir, ich hab heute mal wieder extreme Kopfschmerzen, bin nach einem Arbeitsunfall schon die ganze Woche mit Schmerzen daheim und allein schon deshalb völlig angep****. Dann klappen nicht mal so Kleinigkeiten, das ich meine PCG geschickt bekomm  auf die ich mich gefreut hätte, also Grund zum fröhlich sein ist grad nicht viel da



Also wenn du auf eine Antwort zu diesen Themen wartest, solltest du Sie vielleicht in zugehörige Foren stellen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2014)

... oder RR eine PM schreiben. Das dürfte eher von Erfolg gekrönt sein.


----------



## Monalye (26. September 2014)

Kenny32 schrieb:


> Also wenn du auf eine Antwort zu diesen Themen wartest, solltest du Sie vielleicht in zugehörige Foren stellen.



Ums erste Thema, das du zitiert hast, ging es mir nicht, sondern um das zweite. Das hab ich schon vor 2 Tagen beim entsprechenden Thread gepostet, auch keine Reaktion http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...s-cry-extra-vielen-reports-2.html#post9779392





Rabowke schrieb:


> ... oder RR eine PM schreiben. Das dürfte eher von Erfolg gekrönt sein.



Wieso an Rossi? Der macht doch die Rumpelkammer, oder wenn mit den DVD's etwas nicht passt, also eine fehlt oder so?


... aber egal, heute ist sie mit der Post mitgekommen. Offensichtlich brauch ich mich nur darüber auszuheulen und sie ist am nächsten Tag im Postkasten . Ich freu mich aber echt grad voll drüber,  ich hab bisher extra nichts über die letzte Ausgabe gelesen  (bei obigem Link), so hab ich noch genug zu schmökern, darauf freu ich mich heute so richtig  Ein bissl was muss ich mir aber aufheben, am Wochenende sollen wir nochmal Sommerwetter bekommen, da möcht ich es unbedingt nochmal ausnützen und auf der Terrasse beim Sonnen die PCG lesen. Hoffentlich stimmt der Wetterbericht (danach siehts momentan nicht aus, grad das ich nicht das Licht einschalten muss, so tief hängen die Wolken), denn für dieses Jahr wird es bestimmt die letzte Möglichkeit dafür sein 

Aber an Rossi schick ich heute trotzdem mal eine Mail, ich hab' so ein witziges Foto gemacht, das ich ihm unbedingt zeigen möchte


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2014)

Nacktfoto? Kannst du mir bitte auch schicken, danke.



RR würde sich aber deinem Problem annehmen und die E-Mail an die richtigen Stellen weiterleiten, wenn er das Thema eigentlich nicht bearbeitet. 

Ach ja, ich hab's dir übrigens reingesteckt ...



Spoiler



... deine PCG in Briefkasten!


----------



## Monalye (26. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nacktfoto? Kannst du mir bitte auch schicken, danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Übel ist halt, das ich keine Ausgabe dieses Kurzabos zeitnah bekommen hab, auch die letzte Ausgabe kam eine Woche später, 2 Tage nachdem sie bereits im Laden aufliegt. Wenn ich wissen würde, das sie in Österreich fix so spät an Abonennten kommt, wäre es für mich eher noch akzeptabel, dann ist es halt so. Aber nicht zu wissen, bekomm ich eine, oder doch nicht... außerdem bin ich jedesmal auf euch neidig, wenn ihr schon über den Inhalt diskutiert und ich hab die Zeitung wieder nicht bekommen.

Aber egal, jetzt hab ich sie ja bekommen, somit hat sich das Problem an dieser Stelle erledigt.

Zu meinem Problem in "The Room" hat niemand eine Idee, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2014)

Zurück zum Thema ... ich hab ein "kleines" Problem bei Dragon Age 2.

Ich bin kurz davor die Expedition "in die Tiefen" zu starten ... nur geht es halt nicht weiter. Ich hab die 50 Goldstücke und Karte an den Expeditionsleiter übergeben, ich hab Varric in meiner Gruppe, nur geht es halt nicht los. 

Ich hab mit Bertrand gesprochen, der meinte, ich solle mir sicher sein das es los geht, weil es danach kein Weg zurück gibt. Gleich danach meldet sich Varric in einer kurzen Sequenz und erzählt mir, jetzt wäre nochmal der richtige Zeitpunkt um nach Hause zu gehen.

Im Haus hab ich keine 'aktiven' Quests, nur das ganze Zeug von den DLCs.

Der eigentliche Questtext bzgl. der Expedition lautet, sinngemäß wie folgt: "Bertrand ist noch mit Vorbereitungen beschäftigt, du kannst noch alle unerledigten Aufgaben abschließen."

Muss ich jetzt wirklich jede beschissene, pardon, Nebenquest lösen damit das Hauptspiel bzw. die Hauptgeschichte weitergeht? Man kann ja nichtmal die Quests per Hand abbrechen?! Bevor ich jetzt wirklich jeden Pups angehe, worauf ich absolut keine Lust hab!, wollt ich mal hier nachfragen.

Mein Schurke ist Level 7 (8?) und meine Ausrüstung so gut, dass jeder Kampf bislang keine 3 Sek. gedauert hat und weder ich noch meine Gruppenmitglieder auch nur einmal gestorben sind. D.h. am Level und/oder Ausrüstung kann es eigentlich nicht liegen ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal im Questlog nach, ob du noch eine anderen Mainquest offen hast.
Es gibt manchmal mehrere Mainquests parallel und es kann sein, das die den Start der Expedition verhindert.
Möglicherweise musst du auch den Schreibtisch in Gamlens Hütte checken, da gab es imo noch eine wichtige Quest.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort, die Expedition ist die einzige noch offene Hauptquest ... 

Aufträge per "Schreibtisch" hätte ich drei, hab diese aber nicht angenommen ... aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie kann denn sowas ein Plottstopper sein bzw. Voraussetzung, dass es in der Hauptquest weitergeht?!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Es war von mir nur eine Vermutung. 
Ich selbst habe dieses Problem bisher nicht gehabt.
Aber ich spiele auch immer mit allen Nebenquests, was die Fehlersuche in diesem Fall ein wenig erschwert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Oktober 2014)

Hast du alle Charaktere eingesammelt? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man nicht alle dabei haben muss, aber vielleicht hakt es dort?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung ... mit diesem Bertrand konnte ich z.B. erst sprechen und die Quest fortführen, wenn Varric in der Gruppe ist. Kleiner Hinweis im Questtext wäre z.B. auch hilfreich gewesen, ich hab die Sprechblase nur durch Zufall gesehen.

Mich irriert der Hinweis von Varric "vllt. solltet ihr nach Hause gehen ..." etwas, vllt. sollte ich wirklich die drei Quests vom Schreibtisch machen. Aber sowas regt mich in einem RPG auf und hab ich bei DA1 nicht gehabt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort, die Expedition ist die einzige noch offene Hauptquest ...
> 
> Aufträge per "Schreibtisch" hätte ich drei, hab diese aber nicht angenommen ... aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie kann denn sowas ein Plottstopper sein bzw. Voraussetzung, dass es in der Hauptquest weitergeht?!



Ich kann mich dunkel  daran erinnern, dass ich das gleiche Problem hatte. Und bei mir ging es tatsächlich erst weiter, nachdem ich alle sekundären Quests erledigt hatte.


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2014)

nja, ist jetzt nur die Frage was besser ist, alle Quest machen zu müssen oder das die dann einfach abgebrochen werden


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2014)

Ürrrgh ... ich hasse solche ABM Maßnahmen, aber erstmal vielen Dank für die Informationen. Dann werd ich mich mal mit dem Unsinn beschäftigen! Einfach eine Questabbruchfunktion implementieren und der kleine Raba wär glücklich. 

Ich wurde nun im Spiel 3x hingewiesen, dass eine Rückkehr nicht mehr möglich ist ... d.h. ich wurde über die Konsequenzen schon informiert und andere Spiele brechen ja dann auch knallhart die Quests ab bzw. löschen diese aus dem Questlog.

Naja ... ich schau heut Abend mal. Frau ist bis spät Abends arbeiten und ich muss mich eh von einer Hochzeit am WE 'erholen'. Das kann ich dann auch in DA2 machen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ürrrgh ... ich hasse solche ABM Maßnahmen, aber erstmal vielen Dank für die Informationen. Dann werd ich mich mal mit dem Unsinn beschäftigen! Einfach eine Questabbruchfunktion implementieren und der kleine Raba wär glücklich.



Hier steht welche Quests du abschließen musst. Kannst ja mal schauen, vllt sind es doch nicht alle.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Link, ich seh auf dem ersten Blick schon drei Quests, die wirklich Sekundarquests sind und die ich zwar angenommen, aber noch nicht erledigt hab.

Darf ich mal sagen, dass das ganz schön dämlich gelöst wurde?! Hätte man ja auch direkt(er) hinweisen können ey.


----------



## Monalye (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu "Torchlight 2", wäre super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Ich hab' es gestern zum 2. Mal auf Level 100 gespielt (Glutsteinmagier) und mir fällt auf, das die Mobs im Level weiter steigen, ich hingegen kann das ja nicht mehr. Ich bin jetzt im 3. Akt im Spiel+++ und plag mich total mit Mobs die Level 114 und mehr haben.
Ich kann höchstens noch zusehen, das ich alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände auf Level 100 und gelb bekomme, was bei meinem "Glück" aber auch nicht gerade einfach ist. Genauso hab ich kaum noch Luft nach oben was die Resistenzen betrifft. Obwohl ich die Truhe voller Edelsteine hab, geht einfach nicht mehr mehr. In diesem Gebiet wird vor allem mit Gift und Feuer geworfen, Gift hab ich jetzt mühsam auf etwas über 1600 gebracht und Feuer auf 1400.
Weiß jemand von euch die Höchstgrenze, die die Mobs erreichen können?

Die 2. Frage betrifft die geheime Questreihe "Roboterteile"  Torchlight 2 Roboterteile | Torchlight 2 - inTorchlight.de

Außer einem Teil hab ich alle gesammelt, das fehlende läge in Kicherspuks Reich, doch da ich die Quest schon mal gemacht habe, komm ich da nicht mehr rein. Hab ich eine Möglichkeit übers Kartenwerk dieses Gebiet nochmal aufzubekommen? Oder kann man die Quest mit einem neuen Spiel+ wieder machen? Ich hab gestern Spiel+++ angefangen, einzig deshalb, weil ich darauf hoffe, das die Quest nochmal funktioniert. Die ist im 3. Akt, weiß das jemand von euch bitte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade einen Hänger in *Deadfall Adventures*.
Ich stecke noch in der Pyramide fest und muss mithilfe eines Schaltermechanismus eine große steinerne Statue fortbewegen, damit sich die Mauer dahinter öffnen. Hier eine schon drei Schaltern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekomm es aber irgendwie nicht gebacken. Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder ein Bug hindert mich das Rätsel zu lösen. Hab auch schon einige Walkthrough-Videos angesehen, aber anhand dieser werde ich auch nicht schlau draus...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gerade auch etwas verwirrt. 
Es geht um den Wandler im neuen Borderlands. Ich habe ihn mit drei Waffen gefüttert, alles Pistolen, die will er aber nicht haben. Hängt das mit der Qualität der Waffen zusammen? Kann Mannes nur weiße Gegenstände reingeben?


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche heute mal dringend einen Song, viele von euch kennen sich in den Weiten des Internets besser aus und haben da so ihre Links bei denen sie nachsehen könnten, darauf hoffe ich 

Als ich heute früh aufgestanden bin (um halb fünf, um 6 beginnt die Arbeit) lief auf Kabel1 gerade eine Folge "Without The Trace" und da hat mir das Lied ganz am Schluss total gut gefallen, es könnte im Titel das Wort Memory enthalten sein, weil das sehr oft vorkam. 
Das Lied ist einfach genial gewesen und ich würde es total gerne haben, wer von euch kann mir das ausrecherchieren, welche Folge "Without the Trace" das heute morgen war und wer da die Musik geschrieben hat, bzw. von wem dieser Song ganz am Schluss ist?

Ich wäre euch total dankbar dafür, wenn ihr dieses Lied hört gefällt es euch sicher auch


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

hmmm, vielleicht wenn du schaust wie die Folge hieß und da schaust
weil naja, Memory ist halt doch eher ein gewöhnliches Wort


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja da gehts ja los, wo soll ich nachschaun, wie die Folge geheißen hat... ich bin da echt eine Nulpe was das betrifft. Drum hab ich ja auf euch gehofft, wo ihr da sicher besser drauf seid und ganz andere Seiten kennt wo man sowas rausfinden kann. Mit dem Namen der Folge allein wird noch nicht groß geholfen sein.... vermut ich mal


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich seh grad, ich hab' auf Kabel 1 nachgesehen, das war nicht "Without the Trace", es war "Cold Case" (eh alles das Gleiche ), die Folge hieß "Sinn des Lebens"http://www.kabeleins.at/tv/cold-case/episoden/sinn-des-lebens aber wie kann ich jetzt den Titel des Songs ganz am Schluss rausfinden


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Oktober 2014)

http://www.tunefind.com/show/cold-case/season-5/3122#songs

In Red Thread kommt am Anfang Memory vor. Auf der Seite sind aber auch die Szenen beschrieben. Vielleicht erkennst du die wieder.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute mal du meinst das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2GeYjHXclI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

Nein, das ist es leider nicht, wurde von einer männlichen Stimme gesungen und sehr auffallend war die Bassgitarre
Ich hab jetzt diese Seite gefunden: Lieder der 5. Staffel - Cold Case - TV-Serien Forum
Da kann ich aber ausgerechnet das 1. Lied bei "Sinn des Lebens" nicht finden, also keine Hörprobe... alle anderen sind es sicher nicht. Findet jemand von euch eine Hörprobe von diesem Song?



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal du meinst das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein leider, es war kein so ein Schmalzsong, es war rockiger...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2014)

@ Mona

The Road - Cold Case Wiki

"The Road" ist der Original-Titel der Episode.
Dort werden folgende Songs angegeben:



*Rihanna "Umbrella"*
*Gnarls Barkley "Crazy"*
*Israel Kamakawiwo'ole "Somewhere Over The Rainbow"*
*Absinthe Blind "Bands 2"*
*Liza Germano "Red Thread"*
*Closing Song: OneRepublic "Come Home"*


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Mona
> 
> The Road - Cold Case Wiki
> 
> ...



Das Lied von One Republic kenn ich, das war es aber definitiv nicht , fehlt nur noch, das die Episodennummer im Programm von Kabel 1 nicht stimmt. Ich hab' die Folge nicht gesehen, als ich aufgestanden bin lief grad der Schluss und dieses Lied, als ich in der Info nachgesehen habe, wie der Titel der Serie ist, stand da schon "Unter Kontrolle", also die nächste Sendung, so knapp am Schluss war das


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

Mah meine Nerven, der falsche Tag im TV-Programm, das lief am Dienstag um 4.40 Uhr, heute haben wir ja Mittwoch... jaja, der Tag war lang 
es war die Folge "Das Böse triumphiert"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2014)

Aaahh... Mooooment mal... Du sagtest heute morgen um halb 6? Laut meiner TV Movie kann es nicht die von dir genannte Folge sein. Ich lese da "Das Böse triumphiert"... Sicher, dass Kabel1 eine andere Folge gesendet hat?


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2014)

Habs, es ist "Come as you are" von Nirvana    yuhuuuu, das Lied ist so ein Hammer, da hört man auch das was ich als "Memory" verstehe und die coole Gitarre 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aaahh... Mooooment mal... Du sagtest heute morgen um halb 6? Laut meiner TV Movie kann es nicht die von dir genannte Folge sein. Ich lese da "Das Böse triumphiert"... Sicher, dass Kabel1 eine andere Folge gesendet hat?



Hab meinen Fehler dann gesehen, ich hab eine Seite zurückgeklickt und da war das Programm von Dienstag Nacht, also gestern früh... so verwirrend das Programm, die Folge die du schreibst war die richtige und ich habs gefunden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2014)

Jupp. Meine Recherche kam zum selben Ergebnis.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' eine kleine Frage an euch, aufgefallen ist es mir erst, als in die Steam-Bibliothek "The Evil Within" dazu kam.

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen, das die Spiele die mit "The" beginnen auch unter "T" in der alphabetischen Reihenfolge sind? Ich hab' ziemlich viele Spiele installiert und anfangs total konfus "The Evil within" gesucht, unter "T", dabei ist es unter "E" für Evil. Ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja das "The" wird von Steam leider bei allen Spielen ingnoriert. 
Wüsste auch nicht, dass man da was einstellen könnte.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja das "The" wird von Steam leider bei allen Spielen ingnoriert.
> Wüsste auch nicht, dass man da was einstellen könnte.



Verstehe, vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2014)

Früher war das auch mal so. Irgendwie wurde das alles auch nach Updates mal geändert....... A New Beginning war früher bei mir ganz oben bei A und jetzt steht es auch unter den Spielen bei N. So sind die ganzen Spiele mit "A" oder "The" ganz neu angeordnet, weil das einfach ignoriert wird. Warum Valve das mal so gemacht hat? Keine Ahnung, das wüßte ich auch gerne.
Wenn man aber ein Spiel mal nicht findet, kann man oben bei suchen (sieht man auch in dem Bild von Mona) einfach den Titel eingeben.


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2014)

Mit gefällt diese Sortierung viel besser. Ideal wäre aber, wenn man dies selbst wählen könnte.


----------



## The_Final (26. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Mit gefällt diese Sortierung viel besser. Ideal wäre aber, wenn man dies selbst wählen könnte.


Ich finde die Sortierung so ebenfalls besser, mich nervt es bei Listen immer, wenn alle mit "The" beginnenden Titel unter "T" zu finden sind, kann aber auch den Ärger derjenigen nachvollziehen, denen die alte Sortierung logischer erschien. Eine optionale Anpassbarkeit der Verhaltens wäre die bessere Lösung gewesen.


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2014)

Kennt jemand ein gutes lets play über "The Evil Within". Momentan folge ich diesem hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KK5WxP4Z2s, aber der Typ stellt sich ja noch hilfloser an als ich... sehr mühsam, wenn man kurz was nachgucken will und ihm dann ewig beim Rumsuchen zusehen muss. Dazu spielt er das Spiel völlig falsch... er will den Boss am Schluss mit der Pistole erschießen und verballert dabei seine komplette Munition (ab 13.35 - die reinste Lachnummer), ich bin jetzt echt kein Profi, aber das man den in die Fallen in dem Haus locken muss und dann die Hebel runterziehen, wenn er drunter steht, ist selbst mir klar. Darum... völlig unbrauchbar, wenn ich mal wirklich Hilfe brauchen würde... jetzt brauchte ich es nur zur Wegfindung, was auch schon mühsam zuzusehen war. Ich find' irgendwie nix besseres, hat jemand von euch mehr Glück? Oder wie siehts mit Crysisheld aus, machst du eventuell ein LP von dem Spiel?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich schaue das Spiel bei Gronkh. Der ist in Kapitel 5, soweit ich weiß. Er übersieht mal was, hat aber raus, dass Umgebungsfallen gegen üble Gegner helfen. Und dort hast du dann auch den Standort des Spiegels im dritten Kapitel drin. [emoji6]


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich schaue das Spiel bei Gronkh. Der ist in Kapitel 5, soweit ich weiß. Er übersieht mal was, hat aber raus, dass Umgebungsfallen gegen üble Gegner helfen. Und dort hast du dann auch den Standort des Spiegels im dritten Kapitel drin. [emoji6]



Danke für den Hinweiß, den Spiegel im 3. Kapitel hab ich jetzt zum Glück gefunden, aber ich schaff den Endgegner nicht. Erst bekommt er direkt 2 Explosivbolzen drauf, dann renne ich zu den Fallen hinter, aber bis ich die auslösen kann steht der schon neben mir und die Messer fallen neben ihm runter. Hab das jetzt sicher 5 x probiert, dauernd sind die Messer neben ihm runtergefallen, nie wurde er von einem getroffen, jetzt lass ichs für heute, bevor ich hier noch platze


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Oktober 2014)

Nope  Mona da ich keine LP´s mache. Sinnlos, nutzlos. Und Salamizahr und Konsorten schaue ich eh nicht an, weil die Typen nix vom spielen verstehen sondern nur auf Kiddie Clicks aus sind. Echte YT Talente  wie damals James Rolfe ja, YT Gurken die sich Abos kaufen und von Kindern verehrt werden muss ich mir nicht geben. In der Zeit verdiene ich lieber echtes Geld... wird eh Zeit, dass YT die Monetarisierung stoppt denn die ganze Werbung ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten + minderwertigem Content von sog. YT Stars + noch viel minderwertigerer Content von Kindern die es diesen Leuten nachmachen wollen... Kein Wunder das unsere Gesellschaft den Bach runter geht... 

Du könntest auch nach einer guten alten gedruckten oder im pdf Format erhältlichen Komplettlösung Ausschau halten


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Nope  Mona da ich keine LP´s mache. Sinnlos, nutzlos. Und Salamizahr und Konsorten schaue ich eh nicht an, weil die Typen nix vom spielen verstehen sondern nur auf Kiddie Clicks aus sind. Echte YT Talente  wie damals James Rolfe ja, YT Gurken die sich Abos kaufen und von Kindern verehrt werden muss ich mir nicht geben. In der Zeit verdiene ich lieber echtes Geld... wird eh Zeit, dass YT die Monetarisierung stoppt denn die ganze Werbung ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten + minderwertigem Content von sog. YT Stars + noch viel minderwertigerer Content von Kindern die es diesen Leuten nachmachen wollen... Kein Wunder das unsere Gesellschaft den Bach runter geht...
> 
> Du könntest auch nach einer guten alten gedruckten oder im pdf Format erhältlichen Komplettlösung Ausschau halten



wieso nur klingt das nach den Typen die sich über das aktuelle Fernsehen aufregen und es deswegen seit Jahren auch nicht mehr schauen
Findet den Fehler


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Du könntest auch nach einer guten alten gedruckten oder im pdf Format erhältlichen Komplettlösung Ausschau halten



Hab ich schon am Freitag gesucht, momentan ist noch nix gscheites zu finden, drum hab ich hier http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...rror-spiel-ueberzeugt-auf-ganzer-linie-6.html



> Andere Frage am PC-Games: Wird es auch eine Komplettlösung von dem Spiel geben, oder gibt es gar schon eine? Aktuell kann ich nix finden.... ich find grad den Weg nicht mehr, ohne das der Dicke mich mit der Säge häckselt , deshalb hab ich nachgesehen, ob ihr eine Lösung anbietet.




gefragt, obs mal eine Lösung von PCG geben wird. Normalerweise "arbeite" ich ein Game immer nach einer Komplettlösung in Wort und Schrift ab, eine der besten ist für mich immer noch das Pdf von PCG zu "Doom" mit den ganzen Codes. Viele dieser Komplettlösungen hab ich sogar ausgedruckt und in einer Mappe gesammelt, so spar ich mir das Suchen, wenn ich ein Spiel nach Jahren mal wieder ausgrabe


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2014)

Grad gesehen, gibt schon einen brauchbaren, aber nichtmal spieletipps.de oder 4players haben schon etwas , in Textform hat sich das noch niemand angetan 

The Evil Within – Komplettlösung / Walkthrough Video Guide - insidegames

Edit: Doch, Spieletipps hat auch schon was The Evil Within - Komplettl


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Oktober 2014)

Also das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, aber muss heute schon jeder Scheiss auf YT geladen werden. Ich vermisse die Lösungen die in man aus der PCG in Blattform raustrennen konnte oder extra Lösungshefte von diversen Zeitschriftenverlagen... Naja dann bliebe nur noch das 20 EUR Lösungsbuch, das ist mir aber immerhin mehr wert als so nen lächerlicher Videoguide der dann auch noch frech monetarisiert wird...


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, aber muss heute schon jeder Scheiss auf YT geladen werden. Ich vermisse die Lösungen die in man aus der PCG in Blattform raustrennen konnte oder extra Lösungshefte von diversen Zeitschriftenverlagen... Naja dann bliebe nur noch das 20 EUR Lösungsbuch, das ist mir aber immerhin mehr wert als so nen lächerlicher Videoguide der dann auch noch frech monetarisiert wird...



Wenn du alle Kommentare gelesen hättest, suche ich seit ich das Spiel hab nach einer Lösung in Wort und Schrift, hab auch schon bei PCG gefragt, ob mal eine Lösung kommt, aber antwortet ja niemand. Wenn du alles gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen, das ich mich bisher, wenn überhaupt, immer mit geschriebenen Lösungen durchgekämpft habe, das ich eine Lösungen sogar ausgedruckt und abgeheftet habe... aber was soll man machen, wenn es noch nix gscheites gibt. Warum hat PCG noch keine Komplettlösung, oder 4players? Bei Spieletipps.de hab ich jetzt eine gefunden, hab sie mir aber noch nicht näher angeschaut.

Andere Frage, könnt ihr mir ganz kurz weiterhelfen? Ich such schon sämtliche PCG der letzten Monate durch und find nix. Da war doch mal ein Artikel drinnen, wo beschrieben war wie man das erste Viertel in Hearthstone lösen kann, ich häng total am 2. Boss, ich hab' mein Deck schon zig-Mal umgestellt, aber hilft nix. Ich erinner mich dunkel, das mal in einer PCG ein Guide dafür drin war... ich hab alle Hefte da bei mir liegen, aber ich find nix  Irr ich mich da jetzt, oder weiß jemand wo das sein kann? Im Hearthstone-Heft selbst ist es übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Kommentare gelesen hättest, suche ich seit ich das Spiel hab nach einer Lösung in Wort und Schrift, hab auch schon bei PCG gefragt, ob mal eine Lösung kommt, aber antwortet ja niemand. Wenn du alles gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen, das ich mich bisher, wenn überhaupt, immer mit geschriebenen Lösungen durchgekämpft habe, das ich eine Lösungen sogar ausgedruckt und abgeheftet habe... aber was soll man machen, wenn es noch nix gscheites gibt. Warum hat PCG noch keine Komplettlösung, oder 4players? Bei Spieletipps.de hab ich jetzt eine gefunden, hab sie mir aber noch nicht näher angeschaut.



Na ja, bei Spieletipps die Lösung ist ja schriftlich und mit Videoguide, der wohl auch nicht so schlecht sein soll. Bei den Let's Plays ist das halt so ne Sache, da die alle blind sind, suchen wir halt selber ziemlich viel rum .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2014)

Suche mal kurz Rat bei unseren hiesigen Nintendo-Nerds aka Bonkic und Co. [emoji12] 

Wo bzw. wie bekommt man in "The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass" die Bombentasche? Mein Sohn steckt im Tempel des Meeresgeistes/-Königs fest, und eine Wand weisst die berühmten Risse auf. Daher vermute ich dass Link dort durch muss.

Nur ohne Tasche keine BBomben und ich konnte keinen Läden oder sonstige Stelle auf den Inseln finden wo diese evtl. käuflich zu erwerben wäre.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wo bzw. wie bekommt man in "The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass" die Bombentasche?



Temple of Wind - Zeldapedia, the Legend of Zelda wiki - Twilight Princess, Ocarina of Time, A Link Between Worlds, and more

Items: Bomb Bag^^


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

ich weiß nicht, vielleicht weiß das hier einer, aber:
Mein Tropico 5 startet nicht mehr, ich hab das auch schon neu Installiert, nichts, es reagiert einfach nicht wenn ich das anklicke
Hat da irgendeiner ne Idee? Das ging von heut auf Morgen nimmer :/


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, vielleicht weiß das hier einer, aber:
> Mein Tropico 5 startet nicht mehr, ich hab das auch schon neu Installiert, nichts, es reagiert einfach nicht wenn ich das anklicke
> Hat da irgendeiner ne Idee? Das ging von heut auf Morgen nimmer :/


Gab es zwischenzeitlich von irgendwelchen anderen Dingen Updates ? Wie DirectX, Grafikkarte, irgend einem anderen Spiel ? Hattest Du das Spiel zuletzt normal verlassen ? Wenn alle Stränge reißen probiere doch mal eine Neuinstallation auf die bestehende drauf. Oder hast Du das Game nur digital ?


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

Updates wären ein Punkt den es nicht gab, wie gesagt, das ging von Heut auf Morgen nicht, am Abend aus, aber am nächsten Morgen nimmer an


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Dann hat es wohl aus unerfindlichen Gründen irgendwelche Dateien abgeschossen/beschädigt. Da hilft wohl nur eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

hab ich schon


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Dann kann es eigentlich nur ein Treiberproblem oder ein Windows-Problem sein. Laufen eigenglich andere Games ?


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

ich glaube da hätte ich eher Panik geschoben wenn da was nicht funktioniert hätte


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Deinstalliere mal Tropico, lösche in der Registry alle Einträge die irgend etwas mit Tropico zu tun haben heraus, lösche das  Verzeichnis von Tropico im Windows Explorer sofern noch vorhanden und installiere sauber neu. Nicht daß bei der Installation alte defekte Dateien verblieben sind.

Ansonsten fällt mir absolut nix mehr an Optionen ein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Weiss jemand wie man die fehlerhafte Anzeige von Umlauten in den deutschen Texten von *Gemini Rue* behebt?
Ist ein bekanntes Problem, weiss aber nicht ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2014)

Andere Frage.
Ich wollte einen Key von Indiegala verschenken, hab aber irrtümlich meine eigene Email-Adresse als Ziel angegeben. Noch hab ich das betreffende Spiel nicht in meinem Steam-Account eingebunden, sprich nicht redeemt. Kann ich, wenn ich den Key verweigere, diesen doch noch an jemanden anderen weitergeben? Oder ist hier der Zug schon abgefahren?


----------



## Monalye (29. November 2014)

Ich würde bitte DRINGEND eure Hilfe brauchen...

Ich wollte mir gerade "Sacred II Gold" über Steam kaufen und bekam beim Zahlungsvorgang folgende Meldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann damit nichts anfangen, was will man mir damit jetzt sagen? Ich trau mich nicht die Bezahlung weiter fortzusetzen... kann ich da echt das Spiel 2 x bekommen und 2 x zahlen müssen??? *verwirrtgugg*
Guthaben hab ich genug, ich hab* vorhin 25 Euro raufgeladen, das Spiel kostet 9,90...
Btw: Was ist ein "Zahlungsdienstleister" ??? Hab über PSC 25 Euro raufgeladen und nicht übers Konto gekauft.


----------



## Monalye (30. November 2014)

Ich hab' das Spiel trotz Warnmeldung gekauft, ist zum Glück gut gegangen.

Ich hätte aber eine kleine Frage an euch, an Abonnenten unter euch. Wie funktionierte das bisher bei euch, wenn das Abo ausgelaufen war? Hat PCG dann von eurem Konto automatisch den Betrag für ein neuerliches Jahresabo abgebucht?
Bei mir war das so, nach dem Mini-Abo vom Sommer, Anfang November war auf einmal der Betrag für ein Jahresabo von meinem Konto weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage zu einer Aktion in *Gunpoint*:

Wie genau stelle ich es an dass ich lautlos durch Fenster springe? Ich krieg es nicht hin...


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2014)

Evtl. einem anderen hinterher der die Scheibe schon zerstört hat?


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber eine kleine Frage an euch, an Abonnenten unter euch. Wie funktionierte das bisher bei euch, wenn das Abo ausgelaufen war? Hat PCG dann von eurem Konto automatisch den Betrag für ein neuerliches Jahresabo abgebucht?
> Bei mir war das so, nach dem Mini-Abo vom Sommer, Anfang November war auf einmal der Betrag für ein Jahresabo von meinem Konto weg.



wenn es nicht klar und deutlich "selbstkündigend" dasteht verlängert sich ein probeabo automatisch wenn man nicht widerspricht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Evtl. einem anderen hinterher der die Scheibe schon zerstört hat?


Nein, so meinte ich das nicht. Ich hab ein Gadget names Hushcracker gekauft, mit welchem man Fenster lautlos zerstören kann. Ich begreife nur die Ausführung nicht, egal wie ich auf die Scheibe zuspringe, ich schrecke jedes Mal die Wachen auf.

Edit: Hab's! Mitten im Sprung muss man nochmal klicken. Das Steam-Forum hat hier einen guten Hinweis gegeben.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht nicht springen? Kenne die Modalitäten aber auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich kriege bei *Castle Crashers* gerade die Krise.
Bin gerade bei den letzten 4 (?) Bosskämpfen im Luftpalast (oder wie sich diese Festung nennt).
Die ersten Beiden konnte ich ja noch gut knacken, aber der Dritte, so ein Metall-Flattermann, der in einer Halle mir wiederbelebte Leichen an den Hals hetzt... Wie soll man da als Einzelner gegen ein gefühltes Dutzend überstehen, die entweder muskelbepackt oder mit diversen Flüchen um sich hauen???


----------



## Monalye (2. Januar 2015)

Ich bräuchte bitte wieder mal eure Hilfe, diesmal internettechnisch....  oder so.

Das Problem ist folgendes:
Ich surfe immer über Chrome, mein Mailkonto hab ich auf T-Mobile, das ich immer über Chrome aufmache.
Seit ein paar Tagen gelingt es mir aber nicht mehr, auf Mein-T-Mobile einzuloggen, die Login-Seite aktualisiert sich dabei immer nur. Wenn ich versuche über den T-Mobile-Shop einzuloggen funktioniert es, gehe ich aber auf Mein-T-Mobile weiter, um an mein Mail-Konto zu kommen, loggt es mich wieder aus und der Login-Bildschirm kommt wieder. Einloggen geht wieder nicht mehr, die gleiche Seite aktualisiert sich dabei immer.

Daher hab ich jetzt bei T-Mobile angerufen, da wurde ich gefragt, ob ich die Sicherheit zu hoch eingestellt hätte... was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, ich hab da nirgends was rumgestellt, vor ein paar Tagen gings noch.
Dann meinte sie, ich solle versuchen das Konto mit dem IE zu öffnen (hätte mir eigentlich auch einfallen können ), das hab ich versucht und tatsächlich, das funktioniert. Über den IE komm ich rein und an meine E-Mails. Dann hab ichs wieder mit dem Chrome probiert... nichts.

Was zur Hölle kann da passiert sein, ich hab' ja nichts rumgestellt. Würd ich nie machen, ich hab dafür zu wenig Hintergrundwissen, als das ich mich da was verändern traun würde. Kann mir jemand eventuell dabei helfen, das ich auch über Chrome da wieder reinkomme?
Cookies löschen, also STRG-F5 hilft übrigens nicht, das ist das einzige was ich kenne und habs versucht, bringt nichts.

Meine Sorge ist nur, das ich irgendwann auf mein IE auch nicht mehr reinkomme, dann überseh ich wieder wichtige Mails. Heute zb. hab ich eine Mail meiner Post da, das von Amazon mein Wels-Atlas, den ich bestellt hab, auf dem Postamt zum Abholen liegt. Komm ich an mein E-Mailkonto mal länger nicht dran, würden die das wieder zurückschicken und ich wundere mich, warum ich meinen Welsatlas nie bekomme.
(Oder PCG schickt mir wieder mal eine Mail..... ok, sowas hätte ich auch schon mit Zugriff ein paar Wochen lang übersehen )


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2015)

du rufst deine mails ausschließlich über den web-client ab? nicht im ernst, oder?


----------



## Monalye (2. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du rufst deine mails ausschließlich über den web-client ab? nicht im ernst, oder?



Ähm... ja *schäm*, ich hab' nach dem HD-Crash noch kein Office installiert, früher hatte ich es immer im Outlook. Aber weil ich keinen Outlook habe, hol ich die Mails direkt übern Browser *rotwerd*


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2015)

kein grund zum schämen, nur halt ungewöhnlich.
muss ja kein outlook sein, gibt ja genügend alternative clients. zb thunderbird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ähm... ja *schäm*, ich hab' nach dem HD-Crash noch kein Office installiert, früher hatte ich es immer im Outlook. Aber weil ich keinen Outlook habe, hol ich die Mails direkt übern Browser *rotwerd*


Es gibt auch kostenlose Email-Programme. Z. B. Thunderbird von Mozilla. Einfach, klein, schlicht.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2015)

Thunderbird und klein?  

Ich nutze im Büro neben Outlook auch noch TB und meine E-Mail Datenbank ist mittlerweile ~60GB groß. 

Da hat Thunderbird mit diesem dämlichen "Ordner komprimieren" manchmal echt zu kämpfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

"Klein" bezog sich auf die reine Größe des Programms. Ist doch gerade mal 20 MB groß, meine ich.


----------



## Monalye (2. Januar 2015)

Hm, gehört hab ich davon schon, ist das nicht vom selben "Hersteller" wie  Firefox? Der ist mir auf der alten HD gecrasht, lies sich nicht deinstallieren, allerdings auch nicht mehr öffnen, der war dann bis zuletzt ein "blinder Passagier", den ich nicht mehr loswurde.
Ich bräuchte ein Programm, wo ich Junks besser deklarieren kann, damit meine ich, wenn ich es einmal als Junk kennzeichne, dann kommt alles von diesem Absender automatisch in den Junkordner. Das kann mein T-Mobile Webmail nicht, deshalb überseh ich immer wieder wichtige Mails, weil ich zugemüllt wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hm, gehört hab ich davon schon, ist das nicht vom selben "Hersteller" wie  Firefox?


Ist korrekt. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung läuft Thunderbird einwandfrei, hatte nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Monalye (2. Januar 2015)

Ich werd mir das mal runterladen, allerdings ändert das mein Problem ja nicht, das ich auf einmal auf der Website in Mein-T-Mobile nicht mehr einloggen kann. Dort ist ja nicht nur mein Mailkonto, auch meine ganzen Zusatzpakete kann ich darüber aktivieren oder deaktivieren, zb. wenn ich mal mit meinen 70 GB nicht auskomme, ein paar GB dazukaufen. Allerdings komm ich übern Chrome da nicht mehr dran, hat dafür jemand eine Lösung bitte?

Es geht um diese Website: http://www.t-mobile.at/

Wenn ich auf Shop klicke und mich einlogge, bin ich eingeloggt, klicke ich dann auf "Mein T-Mobile" bin ich wieder ausgeloggt und soll mich neu einloggen, was allerdings nicht funktioniert, weil sich immer nur der Einloggbildschirm aktualisiert, also wieder neu eingeben und wieder neu eingeben, aber sonst nix.

Will ich gleich über Mein-T-Mobile einloggen, hab ich gleich dieses Spiel, was kann da schuld sein? Vor ein paar Tagen funktionierte es noch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht mal den Service von T-Mobile kontaktieren. Vielleicht können sie dir dabei helfen.


----------



## Monalye (2. Januar 2015)

Naja, das hab ich ja gemacht, das erzählte ich gleich am Anfang, zumindest die Hotline hab ich angerufen. Da hat sie mir ja gesagt, ich soll es mit dem IE probieren und damit hat es ja auch geklappt. Aber mit dem Chrome hat es nicht mehr funktioniert, das einzige was ich gemacht habe war zuletzt, das ich den Flashplayer aktualisiert habe, das wird aber nichts damit zu tun haben, vermut ich stark. Ich hab' nirgends was rumgestellt, auch mit strg-F5 lässt es sich nicht resetten.


----------



## Monalye (1. Februar 2015)

Ich komme grad (mal wieder) nicht weiter und hoffe auf eure Hilfe 
Es geht um *Resident Evil Revelations*, da bin ich jetzt in Episoder 4, im Casino, und muss in so einen Automat mit einer Tussi Münzen reinwerfen, damit die Tür aufgeht. Am Spielautomaten war ich schon, da hab ich "jede Menge Münzen" gewonnen, nun versuche ich schon sämtliche Münzkombinationen (Gold/Silber/Kupfer), aber da brauch ich ewig, 10/10/10 ist nicht, 1/1/1 auch nicht... weiß das vielleicht von euch noch jemand? Ich kann auf die Schnelle auch keinen Guide finden 

Edit: Ach... habs gefunden, vom Casino-Mitarbeiter ist eine Notiz rumgelegen, sowas sollte man halt nicht nur sammeln, sondern ab und zu auch lesen  107 Gramm Gewicht brauch ich


----------



## Monalye (1. Februar 2015)

Es ist mir grad richtig peinlich... wie löse ich auf I-Tunes eine Gutscheinkarte ein bitte? Ich hab' mir gestern eine 15 Euro Karte gekauft, hab I-Tunes offen und finde nirgends was, wo ich  den Code einlösen kann *schäm*
Kann mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## golani79 (1. Februar 2015)

Hilft dir das?

iTunes-Karten und Content Codes einlösen - Apple Support


----------



## Monalye (1. Februar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hilft dir das?
> 
> iTunes-Karten und Content Codes einlösen - Apple Support



Der Link für PC ist leider nicht aufgegangen, ich hab' jetzt in meinem i-tunes nochmal nachgeschaut. Man muss dafür seinen Accountnamen, bzw. die Mailadresse anklicken und dann auf "einlösen".... so einfach eigentlich..., wenn man weiß, wo man suchen muss 
Jetzt sitzt es hoffentlich, nicht das ich das nächste Mal wieder ratlos bin


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2015)

Zwei Fragen zu* Assassins Creed: Black Flag*, wobei die Erste nur eine reine Verständnisfrage ist:

1. Wieso verfügt Kenway als Pirat über Assassinen-Fähigkeiten? Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine vernünftige Erklärung dafür finden.

2. Wie schaffe ich es dass die Hafenmeister mit mir handeln? Bin gerade in Nassau, und egal wen ich anspreche, ich werde mit einem Satz abserviert.

Edit:
Frage 2 hat sich erledigt, ist also storygebunden wann ich was am Schiff erweitern kann.


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Ich brauch bitte kurz Hilfe von jemanden, der sich mit dem (verf****) Windows 8.1 auskennt. Ich hatte nach dem letzten automatischen Update am Sonntag einen Totalcrash, der PC ist nicht mal mehr hochgefahren, der blieb mit schwarzem Hintergrund stehen, zu sehen war nur ein weißer Mauspfeil,  ich musste es über die Windows-DVD reparieren. 
Jetzt ist das Windows wieder auf die blöden Kacheln als Desktop eingestellt, damit komme ich nicht klar. Beim Crash letzten Sommer hat mir es die Reparaturfirma nach dem Aufsetzen irgendwie eingestellt, das der normale "alte" Desktop zu sehen ist, wie geht das bitte?
Ich find jetzt nur die Kachel, wo ich auf den Desk zurückkomme, allerdings funktioniert der "Start" unten links nicht, da bin ich wieder auf den blöden Kacheln, wenn ich da raufklicke. Weiß jemand Rat, bevor mir das die letzten Nerven raubt?


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe, irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, das auf all meine Fragen oder Kommentare nicht mehr geantwortet wird.


----------



## golani79 (2. April 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe, irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, das auf all meine Fragen oder Kommentare nicht mehr geantwortet wird.




^^ Lass den Leuten doch Zeit.
19:17 und 20:47 ist jetzt nicht so ein großer Sprung und ab und zu gibts halt vlt. auch Fragen, wo grad niemand weiter weiß.

Zu deinem Metroproblem.
Rechtsklick in die Taskleiste --> Eigenschaften 
und dann hier ein Häkchen setzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Vielen Dank Golani, du hast ja Recht, ich bin momentan total fertig, was natürlich keine Entschuldigung sein soll.

Ich hab' mir vor 4 Wochen ein "neues" Auto gekauft, einen Corsa Bj 05, hab insgesamt 5000 Euro dafür ausgegeben, mit neuem Radio, Einbau, das beste TomTom, neue Reifen, lauter so ein Sch****, 3 Wochen später war er kaputt, Motorschaden, laut Werkstätten muss es der Vorbesitzer gewusst haben, man sieht Reparaturversuche. Nun muss ich einklagen und den ganzen Mist..., ich hab tagelang durchgeheult. Meine ganzen Ersparnisse stecken da drinnen, ich wollte die nächsten Jahre Ruhe haben und mobil sein, seit 2 Wochen steht er in der Werkstatt :'(
Dann geht mir dieser verdammte PC am Sonntag, nach einem automatischen Windows-Update, auch noch übern Jordan, das war echt zuviel. Bis gestern hab ich ihn ausgeschaltet stehenlassen, kaputt, ich war einfach zu fertig, ich sah mich schon wieder 200 - 400 Euro im Office-Center dafür löhnen, damit er wieder geht. Zum Glück hab ichs dann aber mit der CD vom Win8 selbst hinbekommen.

Das mit dem Auto ist echt zuviel... ich hab mir für dieses Frühjahr viel vorgenommen gehabt, ich baue gerade das Wohnzimmer um, hab dafür alle Möbel neu gekauft, bin grad beim Ausmalen, hab einen neuen LG-Fernseher mit 140 Diagonale gholt, ich hab' mir beim Aquarienbauer ein 2 Meter Aquarium bestellt, dafür schon 1000 Euro direkt bei der Bestellung gelöhnt, hab einen komplett neuen Holz-Sichtschutzzaun für die Terrasse gekauft, die Küche verfliest, neue Arbeitsplatten gekauft, einen neuen Geschirrspüler gekauft und wollte jetzt noch den PC aufrüsten.
Das Geld muss ich jetzt aber in die Autoreparatur stecken, 1500 Euro Schaden... nix mit PC aufrüsten.

Ich hoffe, das ich das Auto morgen bekomme, als ich heute angerufen hatte, war grad einer dran am machen, hoffentlich spätestestens Samstag. Wenn ich endlich wieder mobil bin, geht es als erstes zum Anwalt und zum Gericht, der bekommt zumindest soviel Ärger, das er mich nie mehr vergisst.

Ich weiß ja, das ich da immer schon ein schlechtes Händchen dafür habe, wenn ich mir mal was kaufe, aber das war jetzt echt zuviel. Mich hat es auch gesundheitlich total umgeworfen, ich war letzte Woche mit einer Panikattacke im Krankenhaus und hab jetzt, wahrscheinlich vor lauter Stress und Horror, auch noch eine Grippe ausgefasst, die Tür zur Lungenentzündung ist schon aufgemacht, ich versuche es grad zu stoppen 
In 2 Wochen, am 12., hab ich Geburtstag, da wollte ich mal ein Thermenwochenende fahren, ich war ewig nicht mehr fort. Auch das muss ich jetzt vergessen und wie alle Jahre an meinem Geburtstag daheim hocken


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Das funktioniert bei mir übrigens nicht, ich bekomm trotzdem die blöden Kacheln. Wenn ich dann auf den Desktop gehe und auf den Start-Button unten links klicke, geht statt der Liste vorher wieder diese Startseite mit Kacheln auf.

Obwohl der Haken bei "Beim Drücken der Windows-Logo-Taste... usw" raus ist, wird mir bei Drücken diese Kachelseite angezeigt.

Irgendwo muss das doch einstellen gehen, das ich das auf Win7 gestellt haben möchte, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Haste denn den PC schon neu gestartet? Vlt ist das nach der Änderung nötig? Ich selber hab kein win8.1, kann da leider nicht viel zu sagen...


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Ich versuche das eben mal


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Das Neustarten hat jetzt eine geschlagene Viertelstunde gedauert, es kann sich keiner vorstellen, wie sehr ich dieses Win 8 hasse, Updates werden geladen, installiert, Features werden gesucht usw., mich kann dieser Sch*** echt mal  bei Win7 gab es diesen Mist nicht 

Der Desktop funktioniert jetzt, allerdings klappt es immer noch nicht, wenn ich auf das Windows-Logo (Starttaste) links unten klicke. Dann geht diese verblödete Kachelstartseite von Win 8 auf, die kein Mensch braucht, früher war das eine normale Starttaste, die so funktioniert hat wie bei Win 7. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das hinbekomme bitte?
Was "Beim Drücken der Windows-Logo-Taste die Startseite in der derzeit verwendeten Anzeige anzeigen" bedeutet, ist mir rätselhaft, kann das bitte jemand erklären? Momentan habe ich da keinen Haken drinnen, ich will es einfach so auch nicht probieren, weil der dann wieder 15 Minuten lang neue Features lädt und Updates sucht, deshalb hätte ich es gerne vorweg konkreter gewusst.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. April 2015)

Die Winows-Logo-Taste ist auf deiner Tastatur und hat nichts mit dem Start-Button auf dem Bildschirm zu tun.
Wenn du ein Startmenü wie bei Windows 7 willst, musst du das extra installieren. Eine kostenlose Variante ist z.b. Classic Shell: Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## Monalye (3. April 2015)

Die haben mir ja nichts extra installiert gehabt, das versteh ich nicht 
Letzten Sommer war ja die HD kaputt, da musste ich auch ein neues BS kaufen, das alles hab ich in einem Fachbetrieb machen lassen, auch das neu aufsetzen. Ich sagte damals, das ich vor allem die Kacheln in Win 8 hasse, ob das irgendwie einstellen geht, das es ist wie früher. Und der hat mir das gemacht, die Windows-Taste in der Taskleiste unten ganz links, also eigentlich die Starttaste, hatte funktioniert wie bei Windows 7, jetzt bekomm ich, wenn ich das anklicke, nur diesen blöden Kachelbildschirm auf. Das muss der doch beim Aufsetzen irgendwie hinbekommen haben, das er mir das damals so einstellen konnte. Ich dachte, das das von euch eventuell jemand weiß, ich werd wohl doch den Rechner wieder dorthin bringen müssen und die bitten, das sie es mir wieder einstellen.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. April 2015)

Er hat dir vermutlich so ein Zusatzprogramm installiert. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Monalye (3. April 2015)

Ich rufe den morgen mal an.


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2015)

Hm .. klingt so, als hätte dir der Dienstleister irgendein Tool installiert, dass halt ein Startmenü simuliert bzw. weiß ich halt nicht genau, wie du es vorher hattest.

Könntest auch noch versuchen, folgende Häkchen zu setzen, um zu sehen, obs dann wieder so ist wie vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es nachher immer noch nicht so ist wie vorher, dann wurde wohl irgendein 3rd Party Tool zum Simulieren von Startemnü & Co installiert denke ich.


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2015)

warum “musstest“ du wegen der kaputten hdd ein neues bs kaufen?


----------



## Monalye (3. April 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. klingt so, als hätte dir der Dienstleister irgendein Tool installiert, dass halt ein Startmenü simuliert bzw. weiß ich halt nicht genau, wie du es vorher hattest.
> 
> Könntest auch noch versuchen, folgende Häkchen zu setzen, um zu sehen, obs dann wieder so ist wie vorher:
> 
> ...



Mit diesen Einstellungen bekomme ich wenigstens schon mal meinen gewohnten Desktop beim Hochfahren, das ist schon sehr viel wert. 

Auf der kaputten HD hatte ich damals ein gecracktes Win 7 Ultimate drauf, zu dem Typen, der mir das seinerzeit gemacht hatte, hab ich aber keinen Kontakt mehr. Dazu ist es sowieso gscheiter, ein legales BS zu kaufen, das hat sich allein jetzt schon gelohnt, weil ichs da mit der DVD reparieren konnte. Wenn es nur ein Win7 wäre und kein Win 8.1, dabei hab ichs noch gesagt, als die HD kaputt war, das ich ein Win7 kaufen möchte. Aber irgendwie wurde das nicht an den Mechaniker weitergeleitet und der verwendete wie üblich das neueste, als ich deshalb nochmal angerufen hatte, ob sie wohl eh ein Win 7 installieren, war es zu spät, da hatte er den Win 8 Code bereits freigeschalten


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2015)

Ich muss da mal so eine Frage über Cities Skylines stellen, aber wenn ich jetzt Mods anstelle betrifft das nur die darunter gespeicherten Spiele und wenn ich die wieder ausstelle, kann ich mit dem alten Save wieder mit der Stadt Erfolge jagen?
Es wäre halt interessant das zu wissen wenn man noch nicht alle Gebäude frei geschaltet hat.

Apropo Geäude, hat einer mal einer einen Tipp wie man gut seine Stadt Krank, Arbeitslos und Kriminell bekommt ohne eine Geisterstadt zu produzieren?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal Rat von alten Hasen die sich noch mit "Die Siedler 2" auskennen.

Spiele es hin und wieder auf dem Tablet, und aktuell hänge ich kurz vorm Ende der dritten Kampagnen-Mission fest. Heisst konkret:
Ich habe mich schon an die beiden feindlichen Völker heranarbeitet und einige militärische Gebäude erobert. Nun aber bin ich an einem Punkt gelangt wo ich keine unmittelbar nahen gegnerischen Baracken und Dergleichen mehr angreifen kann. Hab keinen Schimmer wieso. Und auch bei eigenen Neubauten will kein neuer Soldat die Hütten besetzen.

Was genau läuft da schief?! [emoji54]


----------



## Monalye (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich bräuchte heute einen kleinen Rat von euch und zwar wegen Diablo III

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die Screenshots dafür findet? Im Diablo III Ordner sind sie nicht drinnen (oder ich bin zu blind dafür)
Vielen Dank


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. Mai 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die Screenshots dafür findet?



C:\Benutzer\Benutzername\Dokumente\Diablo III\Screenshots


----------



## Monalye (26. Mai 2015)

Mah, vielen lieben Dank, ich  hab's gefunden *umärmel* 

Ich hab nämlich seit etwa 3 Wochen wieder D3 für mich entdeckt und mir auch Reaper of Souls geholt. Ich hab' es, als es seinerzeit rauskam, nur bis LVL 60 gespielt, dann war nur noch ein Dauerwipen, wenn man in Gruppen gespielt hat. Das hat mich so gefrustet, das ich es jahrelang nimma angegriffen habe, sondern hab in Torchlight 2 zwei Charaktere auf 100 gespielt.  Jetzt, wohl wegen des Addons, ist es richtig gut geworden und macht mir momentan richtig Spaß. Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich 70 und erforsche grade das Addon mit den Nephalemportalen, alles komplett neu für mich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2015)

Hab ein Problem mit *Bionic Commando*, welches nicht starten möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein letztes Physx-Treiber-Update ist etwa seit März her. Ob es wirklich daran liegt? Der Fehler ist ja schon länger bekannt, und ich hatte jetzt nicht vor mir einen Älteren gemäß folgendem Vorschlags

Please Help! PhysXLoader.dll Error - Microsoft Community

draufzulegen... 

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Der allerneueste Treiber geht auch, jetzt funzt das Spiel einwandfrei.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2015)

hmmmm, ich glaube ich werde mir demnächst mal eine "neue" R9 380 aka. 285 kaufen, so preislich und technisch alles okay
Allerdings würde ich vielleicht da mal meine Alte Karte verkaufen, aber was dürfte eine 7850 2GB noch wert sein? Als ich da mal interessehalber geschaut habe was die Kosten für eine zweite Karte im SLI Betrieb wären, da waren ja auch so Mondpreise 
Aber was wären so realistische Preise dafür?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

Mal an die erfahrenen Steam-User:

Kann man eigentlich auch via XB360-Controller Screenshots vom laufenden Spiel machen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

Gerade probiert du kannst bei Steam Overlay nur via tastartur einen shortcut setzen


----------



## svd (30. Juli 2015)

Hast du dir Steam auch im "Big Picture Modus" angesehen, wo ja der Sinn der Sache ist, alles lediglich über's Pad zu steuern?
Das Screenshot Shortcut ist da "Guide Knopf + Rechter Trigger". Hab's aber noch nie im Spiel getestet, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

ich habe spiel normal gestartet weil nicht alle spiele laufen ja über den big picture modus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hast du dir Steam auch im "Big Picture Modus" angesehen, wo ja der Sinn der Sache ist, alles lediglich über's Pad zu steuern?
> Das Screenshot Shortcut ist da "Guide Knopf + Rechter Trigger". Hab's aber noch nie im Spiel getestet, muss ich sagen.


Zur Zeit spiele ich häufiger im BPM, das wäre nicht das Thema. Aber was genau ist dieser "Guide Knopf"?!


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Juli 2015)

Der Xbox-Button oben in der Mitte vom Pad.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

Das ist der Kreis mit dem Kreuz drinne der grün leuchtet zwischen back und start


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Der Xbox-Button oben in der Mitte vom Pad.


Ach so. Warum nennt man den dann nicht einfach XBox-Button? 

Dennoch, danke.


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2015)

*seuftz*
Es könnte ja sooo einfach sein, aber ne

Wie bekannt hab ich mir ja ne SSD eingebaut, weil die alte Platte scheiße Langsam ist, dabei ist auch eine Migrationssoftware, welche auch C: wunderbar geklont hat, aber Windows bootet immer noch von C:
Klemme ich die C:-HDD ab bzw. ändere die Bootreihenfolge kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung das es ein Problem gab, ich die CD einlegen soll, dämlicherweise kommt nur die Meldung ...
Vorallem ist die Windows CD auch überhaupt keine Hilfe weil die Win8 Version anscheinend nicht mit dem Win8 verträgt

irgendjemand eine Idee wie den Mist auflösen kann?

P.S. hat noch jemand das Problem das Firefox beim öffnen eines neuen Tabs abschmiert?


----------



## svd (24. August 2015)

Hast du im BIOS auch schon den AHCI Modus eingestellt?

Und kannst du generell von der Win8 CD booten und dort eine Reparaturinstallation vornehmen, damit der Bootloader repariert wird?


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2015)

die Windows Reperatur funktioniert ja eben nicht und meckert ja immer rum :/

P.S.
Okay, ich hab inzwischen herrausgefunden wie ich das System dazu bringe die SSD zu nehmen.
Das Brilliante ist ja, es ist toll versteckt ...
Abgesehen davon das ich halt weder Reparieren noch Auffrischen kann, muss man zuerst die autom. Diagnose starten muss um dann, wenn nochmal die CD lädt eine andere Platte auswählen kann

P.P.S.
Windows muss mich hassen, inzwischen spackt es so herrum, dass es immer mal wieder "flackert" seit dem ich im Explorer war -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2015)

Ich stehe bei einem Rätsel in *Broken Age* ein wenig auf'm Schlauch. Jenes wo ich die Größe, Farbe und Musterung von Shays Kinderschuhen herausfinden muss.
Nur: WIE verwende ich diese Hilfsliste? Ich kann nix damit kombinieren, und wenn ich draufklicke, verschwindet das Bild (siehe unten) wieder... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (31. August 2015)

Was ist denn zB auf dem Schlangenfoto drauf? Kind mit Stiefel und Schlange?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Was ist denn zB auf dem Schlangenfoto drauf? Kind mit Stiefel und Schlange?


Ich sehe ja die Hinweise (Größe 7, Totenköpfe), ich frage mich nur wie ich die Liste selbst ausfüllen soll... Keine Ahnung welche Aktion das voraussetzt...


----------



## svd (31. August 2015)

Ach so. Vlt sollst du das selber auf nem Papier machen? Also, "in echt" halt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ach so. Vlt sollst du das selber auf nem Papier machen? Also, "in echt" halt.


Diese Idee klingt so bekloppt dass es wahr sein könnte... Naja, es ist ein Spiel von Tim Schaefer, da sollte man nix ausschließen...


----------



## svd (31. August 2015)

Bekloppt wäre, mit nem Edding an den Monitor zu gehen...


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2015)

*[Erfahrungsaustausch / Spoileralarm] Hilfe - Ich weiß nicht weiter!*



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich stehe bei einem Rätsel in *Broken Age* ein wenig auf'm Schlauch. Jenes wo ich die Größe, Farbe und Musterung von Shays Kinderschuhen herausfinden muss.
> Nur: WIE verwende ich diese Hilfsliste? Ich kann nix damit kombinieren, und wenn ich draufklicke, verschwindet das Bild (siehe unten) wieder...
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du z.B. auf Farbe klicken? Oder überhaupt auf die Hinweisfelder am Rand wie z.B. Muster oder bronzierte Stiefel? Oder mußt Du in die Felder klicken bei der passenden Größe, dem Dekor etc? Was meinen die eigentlich mit Alter? Das vom Schuhträger? Falls ja vermute ich mal daß genau in der Reihe die richtigen Punkte wie Farbe, Größe und Dekor angekreuzt werden müssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kannst Du z.B. auf Farbe klicken? Oder überhaupt auf die Hinweisfelder am Rand wie z.B. Muster oder bronzierte Stiefel? Oder mußt Du in die Felder klicken bei der passenden Größe, dem Dekor etc? Was meinen die eigentlich mit Alter? Das vom Schuhträger? Falls ja vermute ich mal daß genau in der Reihe die richtigen Punkte wie Farbe, Größe und Dekor angekreuzt werden müssen.


Ist ziemlich egal wohin ich klicke, die Liste verschwindet dann und ich find mich wieder mit meiner Vella in Shays "Trophäenraum". Ich könnte natürlich eine von diversen Komplettlösungen im Netz zurate ziehen, aber als Core-Adventure-Spieler ist das für mich die wirklich allerletzte Option. [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2015)

Oder mußt Du noch weitere Infos sammeln ? Im Inventar irgendwelche Gegenstände zusammenfriemeln ist nicht oder ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder mußt Du noch weitere Infos sammeln ? Im Inventar irgendwelche Gegenstände zusammenfriemeln ist nicht oder ?


Laut Vella hätte ich bereits alle Information. Ich müsse diese nur noch "zusammenfügen"... Was auch immer die sympathische Bäckerstochter damit genau meint.


----------



## svd (1. September 2015)

Es ist ja nicht sooo kompliziert die Matrix auf Papier zu übertragen.
Du musst ja nur die Bildschirmhelligkeit hochregeln, einen 24" Bogen Papier mit rückstandslosem Klebestreifen am Bildschirmrahmen befestigen, dann mit einem
Bleistift des Stärkegrades B mit der höchsten Zahl, die du so daheim hast, noch besser wäre ein Lidstift deiner Frau, die Linien nachziehen. Fertig.

Oder einen Screenshot ausdrucken, wenn du nicht so gut im Freestylen bist. 

Dann schnappst du zB das "Feuerwehrmannbild". Das Alter wird da mit acht Jahren angegeben. Die Stiefel sind blau ohne Muster, Größe noch unbekannt.
Dann gehst du in die Zeile mit der 8 am Anfang, machst ein Häkchen bei "blau" (unter Farben) und eines bei "einfach" (unter Muster). Größe lässt du halt derweil leer.
Die nicht zutreffenden Kombinationen markierst du halt mit einem anderen Symbol. Und so ackerst du dich durch alle Bilder, bis die Matrix komplett ausgefüllt ist.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwie ingame geht. Digitales Sudoku kann ja schon nervig sein, mit den Korrekturen, Notizen und so.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. September 2015)

Ich stelle meine Frage wohl am besten hier. Kann ich mir das Spiel Mad Max geben, ohne mir die Film-Erfahrung zu versauen? Sprich gespoilert zu werden?


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. September 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich stelle meine Frage wohl am besten hier. Kann ich mir das Spiel Mad Max geben, ohne mir die Film-Erfahrung zu versauen? Sprich gespoilert zu werden?


Falls du den neuen Fury Road meinst, das Spiel hat nichts im geringsten mit dem Film zu tun.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. September 2015)

Sehr geil. Genau das meinte ich. Die Screenshots zu Mad Max hier im Forum haben mich so angemacht, dass ich nicht mehr warten konnte und es mir auch zugelegt habe. Und ich habe auch richtig Bock drauf. Nur habe ich den neuen Mad Max Film noch nicht gesehen und würde den auch noch genießen wollen. Ich danke dir.


----------



## Lukecheater (28. September 2015)

Storymäßig gibt es bei Fury Road aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel zu spoilern


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2015)

mal eine Frage:
Ich habe mal beim Treiber Downsampling eingestellt, soweit so gut, Dirt Rally in 2K sieht toll aus, aber was muss ich einstellen dass das Bild auf dem zweiten Monitor stabil bleibt? Das zickt da immer rum was bei manchen Spielen doof ist wo man halt noch auf dem anderen nen Video oder nen Podcast laufen hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2015)

In *Kholat* soll es möglich sein zwischen den entdeckten Zeltplätzen via Schnellreise zu springen. Weiss jemand zufälligerweise wie das genau funktioniert?


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In *Kholat* soll es möglich sein zwischen den entdeckten Zeltplätzen via Schnellreise zu springen. Weiss jemand zufälligerweise wie das genau funktioniert?


How to fast travel? - Kholat Message Board for PC - GameFAQs


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> How to fast travel? - Kholat Message Board for PC - GameFAQs


Besten Dank.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2015)

Bei *This War of Mine* gibt es den bekannten Flicker-Bug, der bei dem einen oder anderen Gamer auftritt wenn man es im Vollbild-Modus spielen möchte. Genau das betrifft leider auch mich.
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung, abgesehen vom Wechsel in den Fenster-Modus?


----------



## Enisra (29. Februar 2016)

weil das internet nicht wirklich tolle Infos ausspuckt:
Meine Cousine hat das Problem dass das System nur die Meldung: *error sending end of post message to me system halt* Ausspuckt
Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## golani79 (29. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil das internet nicht wirklich tolle Infos ausspuckt:
> Meine Cousine hat das Problem dass das System nur die Meldung: *error sending end of post message to me system halt* Ausspuckt
> Irgendeine Idee?



Hm .. BIOS Update / auf Default (ja, auch wenns vorher problemlos ging das booten)? HDD checken?

bzw. hast noch mehr Infos?
Bootet der Rechner dann noch oder macht er nen Neustart und bootet dann oder bleibt er komplett hängen bei der Meldung?

Grad noch was gefunden - hängt ne externe Platte dran?


> Funnilly enough, not long after I posted this I read a forum post saying  that this error can be caused by some external HDD's being plugged in  during POST. I'd never had this issue before with my external, but once I  unplugged it, the machine booted fine!


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2016)

nein, ich hab keine Infos, sie bringt in morgen vorbei und nja, als erstes wird das BIOS resettet, logisch
mal schaun, da hier nach so knapp 30 Jahren PCs genug Kabel rum liegen hab ich gesagt, dass die nur den Rechner bringen muss, weil ne Externe hat sie glaublich 
Ansonsten

Kennt einer ne Gute Linux-Version für´n USB Stick? Es geht nicht um irgendeine die ich von Google ausgespuckt bekomme sondern wo einer weiß dass die gut und easy zu installieren ist


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2016)

okay, es muss ein Windows Problem sein zumindest zu 75%
Gestern ist mir aufgefallen dass der Rechner nach dem runterfahren garnicht aus geht und die Lüfter sich weiter drehen.
Weiter bestehen die Probleme daraus:

Der Rechner geht zwar an, rührt sich dann nicht mehr weiter und kommt auch nicht in den Boot Bildschirm.
Kommt er doch mal zum Windows oder BIOS, friert das System ein, überall, nichts reagiert mehr und die Maus verschwindet, die Uhr geht aber weiter
Einmal ist das System mit einem Bluescreen und der Meldung  kernel_data_inpage_error hängen geblieben wo das System aber wohl auch wieder abgeschmiert ist weil das Informationsammel auch nicht mehr wollte
Dann kommt weiter der Punkt: Ich hab´s geschafft das System in den Debug-Modus zu bekommen wenn es nicht richtig lädt und in der Eingabeaufforderung sfc/scannow ausführen zu lassen, was soweit funktioniert hat, nur mit der Meldung "der windows-ressourcenschutz konnte den reparaturdienst nicht starten", dann ist das System wieder verreckt ist

Ansonsten: Mainboard Batterie hatte ich raus gemacht, nix gebracht
Festplatte ausgebaut, kommt "nur" die Meldung das keine Platte dran hängt. Dann wollte ich die bei meinem Rechner einbauen, wurde nichtmal erkannt ohne ne Fehlermeldung

Jetzt zwei Fragen:
Wie komme ich in der Eingabeaufforderung dahin, dass ich e szum Laufen bekomme?

Alternativ: Wie kann ich Windows 10 64 Neuinstallieren wenn das nen Upgrade war?


----------



## golani79 (3. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Festplatte ausgebaut, kommt "nur" die Meldung das keine Platte dran hängt. Dann wollte ich die bei meinem Rechner einbauen, wurde nichtmal erkannt ohne ne Fehlermeldung



Läuft die Platte denn dann bei dir, wenn du die zusätzlich anhängst (weil du schreibst, wurde nicht ohne Fehlermeldung erkannt)?
Oder geht die gar nicht?

Falls  die läuft, könntest die ja mal mit HD Tune oder nem ähnlichen Tool auf SMART Errors etc. überprüfen - vlt. hat die Platte selbst ja ein Problem.


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2016)

die wurde zusätzlich angehängt und nja, die wurde nicht im BIOS erkannt
Aber: Ich hab die jetzt abgeklemmt und das System so getestet und es schmiert im BIOS ab, ich bau morgen mal das NT um


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2016)

So, ich versuche aufgrund des DS3 Releases jetzt endlich einmal DS1 durchzuspielen - ja, ja .. habs seit Release, aber bin nie wirklich dazugekommen ... 

Glaub, ich hab schon mal gefragt, aber ich find das Posting grad nicht mehr.

Habe die Black Knight Halberd gefunden - die braucht ja 32 Strength und 18 Dexterity.
Muss ich da beides skillen oder reicht eins von beiden? 

Spielerisch bevorzuge ich eigentlich eher nen "leichten" Char für Fastroll - bin mir nicht sicher, was ich jetzt am besten skillen soll.
Bin derzeit noch mit dem Drake Sword unterwegs - aber das skaliert ja leider nicht mit.

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. April 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> So, ich versuche aufgrund des DS3 Releases jetzt endlich einmal DS1 durchzuspielen - ja, ja .. habs seit Release, aber bin nie wirklich dazugekommen ...
> 
> Glaub, ich hab schon mal gefragt, aber ich find das Posting grad nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Ich hab einen ähnlichen Charakter gespielt (schnell und wendig, schild+schwert). Bei Skillung bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, aber es wird wohl ein Str/Dex build gewesen sein. Ich hab auch lange das Drakesword benutzt und hab mir dann aber später Queelags Furysword besorgt (sehr zu empfehlen). Das skaliert mit Geschicklichkeit und Menschlichkeit.


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2016)

So sieht meiner derzeit aus - und daneben ist die Halberd.
Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich beide Stats skillen muss, um die zu benutzen - die skaliert ja mit Str und Dex.
Mit Str besser - aber genügt es, nur Str zu skillen, um das Ding vernünftig zu benutzen?

Glaub, bissl mehr Vita könnt ich auch noch vertragen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. April 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> So sieht meiner derzeit aus - und daneben ist die Halberd.
> Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich beide Stats skillen muss, um die zu benutzen - die skaliert ja mit Str und Dex.
> Mit Str besser - aber genügt es, nur Str zu skillen, um das Ding vernünftig zu benutzen?
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon dass du bei beiden Waffen die entsprechenden Skills auf der Stufe haben musst. Ich weiß aber nicht ob du mit der Waffe dann noch schnell rollen kannst.


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2016)

Alles klar - dank dir schön. Werd ich mich noch ein wenig schlau machen diesbzgl.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2016)

Habe kürzlich bei Greenmangaming die *Commandos*-Trilogie günstig gekauft und wollte Teil 1 mal probeweise starten.

Ätsch!!! Es erscheint folgende Meldung:
*"this is the international version of commandos please run the german version"

*Kennt jemand einen Trick wie ich das Spiel überlisten und trotzdem spielen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich bei Greenmangaming die *Commandos*-Trilogie günstig gekauft und wollte Teil 1 mal probeweise starten.
> 
> Ätsch!!! Es erscheint folgende Meldung:
> *"this is the international version of commandos please run the german version"
> ...


 kannst du im Installationsmenü denn vlt die deutsche Version wählen und installieren? Hast du das Problem schon VOR der Installation, oder erst beim Spielstart? 


was mir noch einfällt, aber vielleicht ZU simpel: Windowssprache umstellen, neu starten und nochmal probieren...? Ist halt die Frage, ob das Setup die IP kontrolliert oder nur die "Nationalität" von Windows...  wenn es per IP ist, könntest du eine andere IP vortäuschen, da weiß ich aber mangels Erfahrung nicht, wie das geht. 

Wenn nix hilft, musst Du dich an das Portal wenden, ob die eine dt Version haben oder ansonsten das rückbuchen können.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Soweit ich weiß (hab das gleiche Problem bei der Steamfassung) hat die Uncut-Fassung von Commandos einen (verschärften) Geolock. Habs noch nicht via VPN probiert müßte aber klappen. Jedenfalls ließ es sich via VPN installieren. Startet aber nach Installation ohne VPN nicht.

Wenn Du die Steamfassung hast könntest Du es auch nach dem Motto probieren: Mit VPN installieren und dann 90 Tage nicht anschauen und einfach in der Steambibliothek treten lassen. Dann ist in der Regel der Geolock deaktiviert. Hab so u.a. Sleeping Dogs und Wolfenstein TNO zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Juli 2016)

Für Commandos einfach diesen Patch laden.
Die Application entpacken und per drag&drop die commandos.exe drüber ausführen.
Funktioniert mit Behind Enemy Lines und Beyond Call of Duty. 

Willst du noch anstatt der englischen Ausgabe, die mit dt. Texten spielen, wirst du hier fündig: https://www.compiware-forum.de/down...72-Commandos-Behind-Enemy-Lines-German-Patch/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2016)

Danke! Funzt einwandfrei!

Nun hab ich noch eine andere Problematik. Es scheint so dass einige Oldies - seltsamerweise alles nur 2D-Strategie-Spiele - ein gemeinsames Problem teilen wenn ich diese versuche zu spielen:
Bewege ich via Maus den Kartenausschnitt in *Commandos*, *Z* oder im Age of Empires-Klon *Star Wars: Galactic Battlegrounds Saga *zittern Elemente der Spiellandschaft/Karte unschön, belasse ich die Kartenposition ist dann wieder alles gut. Also nur in der Veränderung der Übersicht hab ich dieses Stottern/Zittern/was auch immer... Hatte ich auch bei meinem vorherigen 144Hz-TFT bzw. Alt-Rechner. Hab nie herausgefunden was dieses Verhalten verursacht.

Ist das eine allgemeine Unverträglichkeit mit solchen TFTs? Oder muss man bei den Grafikkartentreiber-Einstellungen da was berücksichtigen? Liegt es an der alten DirectDraw-API besagter Spiele?

Hoffe man kann das irgendwie in den Griff kriegen, das Zittern beim Bewegen der Karte geht ganz schön auf die Augen...


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich noch eine andere Problematik. Es scheint so dass einige Oldies - seltsamerweise alles nur 2D-Strategie-Spiele - ein gemeinsames Problem teilen wenn ich diese versuche zu spielen:



liegt das nicht einfach an der extrem niedrigen auflösung?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> liegt das nicht einfach an der extrem niedrigen auflösung?


Das glaube ich kaum. Andere (S)VGA haben keinen solchen Effekt beim Scrollen. Das uralte Worms z.B läuft jederzeit Butter wenn man die Spielkamera bewegt, und diese muss man ja ständig neu ausrichten.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem auf das ich so gar keine Lösung weiss:
Bei manchen Spielen die Rendervideos einsetzen kann es vorkommen dass diese Videos leicht stockend laufen während das eigentliche Spiel einwandfrei flüssig bleibt. Ist allerdings nicht (!) bei jedem Spiel der Fall. Gestern bei *Assassins Creed - Unity* war mir das wieder mal aufgefallen, und auch bei AC davor (Black Flag) war das genauso. Auch bei wenigen, wesentlich älteren Spielen mit CGI-Sequenzen konnte ich das beobachten. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich gestern ein ne längere Runde "Titan Quest" gespielt, DA machte das Intro-Video Null Probleme.

Ich erkenne kein gemeinsames Muster. Liegt es am je nach Spiel eingesetzten Video-Codec? Oder DirectX? Oder an was ganz anderem?

Dieses Problem hab ich nicht nur auf meinem jetzigen Windows 10, auch vorher, mit Windows 7, hatte ich das hinzunehmen, weil ich ich wusste wie man der Sache Herr werden konnte.

Klar, ist ein 1st-World-Problem, solange das eigentliche Spiel nicht davon betroffen ist kann man sich ja noch einigermaßen glücklich schätzen... Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal wissen woran das liegt oder ob das schlicht "normal" ist.

Edit:
Ach ja, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern dass ich vor Jahren zwei Bildschirme parallel aktiv hatte, meinen damaligen alten 4:3-TFT und einen 16:9er. Ich hatte mal ein Spiel mit duplizierter Bildausgabe gestartet, und da fiel mir auch auf dass Rendervideos auf dem 4:3 flüssig liefen, auf dem 16:9 dagegen weniger geschmeidig.

Kann das evtl. ein Monitor-technisches Phänomen sein?


----------



## svd (25. September 2016)

Hast du das Phänomen auch bei hässlichen Grafiksettings? Nimm mal das Anti-Aliasing raus oder mach PhysX aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Hast du das Phänomen auch bei hässlichen Grafiksettings? Nimm mal das Anti-Aliasing raus oder mach PhysX aus.


Also innerhalb des Treibers, meinst du?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (25. September 2016)

Oh, dachte, das ginge vlt. im Spiel auch. 

In den Steamforen hat ein User ein Treiber-Profil für AC:U erstellt. Vlt. reicht das ja auch schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Oh, dachte, das ginge vlt. im Spiel auch.
> 
> In den Steamforen hat ein User ein Treiber-Profil für AC:U erstellt. Vlt. reicht das ja auch schon.



Hmm... Könnte ich ja mal versuchen, obwohl ich nicht ganz sicher bin ob das User-Profil sich gezielt auf die Cutscenes auswirken soll... Hat Unity überhaupt ein Intro-Video? Falls nicht werde ich wohl AC2 installieren, ab da hat Ubisoft die hochwertigen Renderfilme eingebaut.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (25. September 2016)

Ich glaube, die meisten Zwischensequenzen werden in Echtzeit berechnet und sind nicht aufgezeichnet.
Deswegen dürften die Qualitätseinstellungen direkten Einfluss auf die Performance haben. Naja, Ausprobieren kann man's ja. Ist ja bloß ein wenig Geklicke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten Zwischensequenzen werden in Echtzeit berechnet und sind nicht aufgezeichnet.
> Deswegen dürften die Qualitätseinstellungen direkten Einfluss auf die Performance haben. Naja, Ausprobieren kann man's ja. Ist ja bloß ein wenig Geklicke.


Mir gehts eher  um die "aufgezeichneten" und Render-Sequenzen. Die echten Ingame-Story-Inhalte laufen ja ohne das ich was zu mäkeln hätte.

Nur damit wir uns nicht missverstehen:
Ich meine alles was nicht (!) Ingame ist.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2017)

Hab gerade das *Rise of the Tomb Raider*-DLC "Blutsbande" durchgespielt. Alles gefunden - bis auf eine einzige Sache:

Laras zweite Expeditionskarte.

Weiss jemand wo zum Teufel dieses versteckt ist?!

Edit:
Erledigt. Es war im Nachhinein gar nicht die Karte - jetzt ist sie doch vollständig?! -, mal schauen was das letzte Relikt ist das ich übersehen hab.


----------



## Petekken (15. Dezember 2019)

Spiele derzeit Tales of zestiria. Muss eine Tür mit der wind arte öffnen hab aber in den Feldern neben bzw unter der Karte nur das Feuer arte drin weiß nich mehr wie man die windarte zuweist.für ps4


----------

